# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunulinjasto 2015

## 339-DF

Helsingissä raitiolinjasto on uudistettu perinteisesti noin 30 vuoden välein, ja näin on tarkoitus toimia nytkin. Edellinen linjastouudistus astui voimaan 2.6.1985. HSL teettää nyt konsulttityönä suunnitelman syksyn 2015 raitiolinjastosta.

Vuoden 2015 tilanteessa rataverkko on nykyinen, eikä tämän työn puitteissa ole tarkoitus suunnitella uusia osuuksia rataverkolle (poislukien mahdollisesti linjaston edellyttämiä pienimuotoisia muutoksia, kuten kääntösilmukoita tai vaihdeyhteyksiä), vaan toimiva ja taloudellinen linjasto nykyraiteistolla.

Työ kuitenkin ottaa huomioon tulevaisuuteen sijoittuvat ratahankkeet sillä tavoin, ettei niiden toteuttaminen vaadi myöhemmin koko linjaston uudelleensuunnittelua.

Työstä ja sen etenemisestä kerrotaan blogissa: http://hslraitioliikennelinjasto.blogspot.fi/

----------


## aki

Mun mielestä olisi parempi keskittyä nykyisen linjaston sujuvoittamiseen, kuin alkaa muokkaamaan sitä. Nykylinjasto on kuitenkin kohtalaisen hyvin suunniteltu kokonaisuus jota kannattaisi alkaa muokkaamaan isommin vasta sitten kun raitioverkoston laajennuksia toteutetaan. Munkkivuoren rata, Topeliuksenkatu, Fredrikinkadun jatke, Kalasataman alue, Telakkakatu ja Reijolankatu nyt ainakin pitäisi toteuttaa ennen kuin suurempaa linjastouudistusta kannattaisi alkaa rustaamaan. Linjan 8 jatke Länsiterminaaliin pitäisi toteuttaa heti kun alueen rakentuminen sen sallii. Ratikkayhteys Ruoholahden metroasemalle helpottaisi linjan 9 raskaita kuormituksia laivojen lähtö -ja tuloaikoina. Kruunuvuoren ratikkayhteys alkaa näyttämään niin epävarmalta etten sitä viitsi edes listalle laittaa.

Nyt kannattaisi keskittyä vuorovälien tasaamisiin ja (olemattomien)etuuksien parantamiseen. On täysin järjetöntä että nykyään manskulla 4, 7 ja 10 ajavat usein peräkkäin ja näin tapahtuu liian usein myös Kaivokadulla jonka välityskyky ei enää riitä kun peräkkäin seisoo 3-4 vaunua kerralla. Vaunut jonoutuvat eivätkä pysy enää aikataulussa ja kohta on jo seuraava vuoro perässä. Mahdollisimman hyvin toimiva ja taloudellinen linjasto nykyisellä rataverkolla tietysti saadaan kun pidennetään vuorovälejä ja karsitaan vuoroja. Kun on tarpeeksi pitkät vuorovälit niin ei pitäisi enää jonoja syntyä :Smile:  Seurauksena voi tietysti olla, että raitsikan käyttäjät siirtyvät metron ja bussien käyttäjiksi kun ratikat kulkevat enää harvoin ja täpötäysinä.

----------


## 339-DF

Periaatteessa tässä sekä muokataan että sujuvoitetaan. Osa sujuvuuden puutteesta johtuu siitä, että osuuksilla kulkee liikaa vaunuja. Vaunut kulkevat liian monella eri linjalla, yhtyvät ja poikkeavat liian moneen suuntaan, eivätkä linjojen vuorovälit ole samat tai toistensa monikerrat. Seuraa väistämättä peräkkäinajoa, epätasaista kuormitusta jne. eikä näitä voi ratkaista puuttumatta linjastoon. (Tietysti ne ratkeaisivat paremmin, jos voisi puuttua myös ratoihin.)

Toisaalta on kyllä mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten linjastoa ylipäätään on mahdollista sujuvoittaa edellä lueteltuja ongelmia vähentämällä ilman, että palvelutaso ratkaisevasti huononee. Vaunumäärän kun pitäisi oleellisesti vähentyä, jotta ongelmat vähenevät. Vähemmän vaunuja ei yleensä merkitse parempaa palvelutasoa, vaan pidempiä odotusaikoja ja pienempää kapasiteettia. Vaunukoko ei Articista kasva eivätkä matka-ajat lyhene, kun kaupunki ei nopeuta ratikkaliikennettä tehokkaammin valoetuuksin tai toimivammin ratikkakaistoin. Kumpaankaan ei HSL pysty vaikuttamaan. (Kasilinjan kanssa se yritti, mutta tuloksen olemme nähneet: mappi Ö.)

Mitä ratalaajennuksiin tulee, niin tässä on toimijalähtöinen ongelma, yksi niistä monista, joka jätettiin täysin auki silloin kun HSL:ää ajettiin kuin käärmettä pyssyyn. Ratalaajennoksetkaan eivät kuulu HSL:lle, eikä se ainakaan toistaiseksi ole osoittanut mitään kiinnostusta niitä kohtaan. Sille on samantekevää, päättyykö metrorata Ruoholahteen, Tapiolaan vai Matinkylään, onko kehärata olemassa ja kulkeeko Hernesaareen ratikkakiskot. Se ei rakenna niitä eikä edesauta niiden rakentamista mitenkään. Ainoa, mitä se tahtoo, on tieto siitä, milloin mikäkin hanke valmistuu, jotta se voi suunnitella ja tilata sinne liikenteen.

Ratikan laajennukset ovat nykymallissa yksinomaan Helsingin kaupungin asia. Suunnittelussa avainasemassa on KSV, toteutuspuolella sitten HKR ja HKL. Miten tehokas nykyinen multitoimijamalli on, sitä voi kukin tahollaan pohtia seuratessaan ratahankkeiden edistymistä. Hyvää tässä silti on se, että HSL kuitenkin pyrkii sellaiseen linjastoon, jossa nämä tulevaisuuden mahdolliset laajennukset otetaan sillä tavoin huomioon, että liikennettä voidaan helposti laajentaa uusille osuuksille ilman, että koko linjasto vaatii muutoksia.

Sinänsä tällainen toimijamalli on aika erikoinen ja myöskin vahingollinen. HSL:n kun pitäisi tuottaa jäsenkunnilleen hyvää ja tehokasta joukkoliikennettä, mutta nykymallissa se ei oikein tee sitä, vaan ajattaa melkomoista bussirallia mallia 14/18/39 tai 68/71. Tehokkuusajattelun mukaisesti HSL:n pitäisi olla etunenässä vaatimassa ratikkaa Munkkivuoreen, että rahantuhlaus lopetettaisiin, mutta ei se tee mitään muuta kuin lisää kallista bussiliikennettä. Jos vertaa kansainvälisiin ylikunnallisiin joukkoliikenne-elimiin, niin yleensä ne ovat aloitteellisia ja vetovastuullisia infrahankkeissa ja myös maksavat ne itse, toki käytännössä jäsenkunnilta ja (osa)valtiolta eri laskukaavoin kerätyillä varoilla, jossain myös suoraan korvamerkityin verovaroin.

Paljonhan tässä on vielä kysymysmerkkejä. Ja melko varma olen siitä, että kun vastauksia aletaan saada, niin niistä nousee melkomoinen myrsky. Jokainen muutos kun aiheuttaa jossakussa vastarintaa. Mutta katsotaan nyt ensin.

----------


## j-lu

> Osa sujuvuuden puutteesta johtuu siitä, että osuuksilla kulkee liikaa vaunuja. Vaunut kulkevat liian monella eri linjalla, yhtyvät ja poikkeavat liian moneen suuntaan, eivätkä linjojen vuorovälit ole samat tai toistensa monikerrat. Seuraa väistämättä peräkkäinajoa, epätasaista kuormitusta jne. eikä näitä voi ratkaista puuttumatta linjastoon. (Tietysti ne ratkeaisivat paremmin, jos voisi puuttua myös ratoihin.)


Osuuksilla kulkee liikaa vaunuja liian tiuhaan, koska kapasiteettia tarvitaan. Kun tähän lisää helsinkiläiset liikennöintikäytännöt, joiden vuoksi linjojen aikataulut ovat lähinnä viitteellisiä, niin voi ykskantaan todeta, että Kaivokadun tai Manskun ruuhkat eivät helpota linjoja rukkaamalla tai aikatauluja sovittamalla. Ongelmaan on kaksi oikeaa ratkaisua: moniajo ja/tai lisää rataa. HSL:n ratkaisu lienee heikentää palvelua.

Sääliksi kyllä käy hösselin viestintää. Varmasti maailman turhauttavin työ yrittää luoda ja pitää yllä yhteyttä asiakkaisiin, joille toistuvasti paljon luvataan, mutta mitään ei anneta ja vanhatkin viedään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Osuuksilla kulkee liikaa vaunuja liian tiuhaan, koska kapasiteettia tarvitaan. Kun tähän lisää helsinkiläiset liikennöintikäytännöt, joiden vuoksi linjojen aikataulut ovat lähinnä viitteellisiä, niin voi ykskantaan todeta, että Kaivokadun tai Manskun ruuhkat eivät helpota linjoja rukkaamalla tai aikatauluja sovittamalla. Ongelmaan on kaksi oikeaa ratkaisua: moniajo ja/tai lisää rataa. HSL:n ratkaisu lienee heikentää palvelua.


Niin. Se on ainoa ratkaisu, jonka HSL voi tehdä itsenäisesti, ilman sitä muuta toimijasoppaa, jota hämmentävät aivan liian monet kokit. Joista monet eivät osaa edes keittää vettä. Eivätkä ne halua tehdä sitäkään.

Silti sanoisin, että odotetaan nyt ensin ja katsotaan, mitä HSL meille ehdottaa. Ainakin ne blogiin kirjatut lähtökohdat kuulostavat asiallisilta.




> Sääliksi kyllä käy hösselin viestintää. Varmasti maailman turhauttavin työ yrittää luoda ja pitää yllä yhteyttä asiakkaisiin, joille toistuvasti paljon luvataan, mutta mitään ei anneta ja vanhatkin viedään.


Siksi kai siellä keskitytäänkin runoihin raiteilla ja aforismeihin sekä lopettiin aikataulukirjan kotijakelu. Eihän HSL:n viestintä ole vielä koskaan yrittänyt mainostaa uusia linjoja, muuttunutta linjastoa tai muuta vastaavaa. Yhden ainoan kerran olen jotain tämänsukuista nähnyt, kun 550:n pysäkeille elokuussa pantiin julisteita, jotka lupaavat tiheää ja tasaista vuoroväliä sekä tusinan runkolinjoja vuoteen 2022 mennessä.

----------


## antti

Mitä tarkoittaa aikaisemmin kirjoitettu kohta   "HSL:n kun pitäisi tuottaa jäsenkunnilleen hyvää ja tehokasta joukkoliikennettä, mutta nykymallissa se ei oikein tee sitä, vaan ajattaa melkomoista bussirallia mallia 14/18/39 tai 68/71"  Jälkimmäisen esimerkin kohdalla täytyy todeta 68:n ja 71:n palvelevan aivan eri lähiöitä ja ei niitä järkevästi voi mitenkään yhdistääkään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä tarkoittaa aikaisemmin kirjoitettu kohta   "HSL:n kun pitäisi tuottaa jäsenkunnilleen hyvää ja tehokasta joukkoliikennettä, mutta nykymallissa se ei oikein tee sitä, vaan ajattaa melkomoista bussirallia mallia 14/18/39 tai 68/71"  Jälkimmäisen esimerkin kohdalla täytyy todeta 68:n ja 71:n palvelevan aivan eri lähiöitä ja ei niitä järkevästi voi mitenkään yhdistääkään.


Tarkoitan sillä sitä, että tällä hetkellä ajetaan ratikkalinjaa 6 sekä sen kanssa täysin päällekkäisiä bussilinjoja 68 ja 71, joilla on vielä ratikan pohjoispuolellakin pitkä yhteinen osuus. Ammattitaitoisesti tehty suunnitelma tämän kokonaisuuden muuttamisesta yhdeksi kaksihaaraiseksi ratikkalinjaksi säästäisi liikennöintikustannuksia olennaisesti. Ja tietysti edelleen palveltaisiin samat lähiöt kuin nytkin. Uskallan väittää näin, sillä ennakkotapauksena tutkittu Munkkivuoren ratikka antoi hyvin rohkaisevia tuloksia (yli)vilkkaan bussiliikenteen korvaamisesta raitiovaunuin  jopa sillä kustannusrakenteella, joka Helsingissä vallitsee.

Masentavaa tässä on se, että jo tutkittu ja kannattavaksi osoittautunut Munkkivuoren ratikka ei tunnu kiinnostavan sen paremmin HSL:ää kuin KSV:täkään. Sen sijaan suositulle Länsi-Helsingin runkolinjalle lisätään tasaiseen tahtiin busseja, kun nykyiset ovat ylitäysiä. Ratikasta olisi ihan oikeasti hyötyä  kapasiteetti kasvaisi, vaunussa olisi väljempää ja saataisiin todennäköisesti vielä lisää matkustajia ja sitä kautta lisää lipputulojakin. Tuo on yksi niitä harvoja suuntia, jonne nykyisellä kustannusrakenteella on järkevää ylipäätään laajentaa nykykonseptin ratikkaa. Siksi HSL:n pitäisi olla siitä kiinnostunut, jos se haluaa tuottaa tehokasta ja hyvää joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä ratalaajennuksiin tulee, niin tässä on toimijalähtöinen ongelma, yksi niistä monista, joka jätettiin täysin auki silloin kun HSL:ää ajettiin kuin käärmettä pyssyyn. Ratalaajennoksetkaan eivät kuulu HSL:lle, eikä se ainakaan toistaiseksi ole osoittanut mitään kiinnostusta niitä kohtaan. Sille on samantekevää, päättyykö metrorata Ruoholahteen, Tapiolaan vai Matinkylään, onko kehärata olemassa ja kulkeeko Hernesaareen ratikkakiskot. Se ei rakenna niitä eikä edesauta niiden rakentamista mitenkään. Ainoa, mitä se tahtoo, on tieto siitä, milloin mikäkin hanke valmistuu, jotta se voi suunnitella ja tilata sinne liikenteen.


Itse asiassa tämän ei pitäisi olla ollenkaan näin, jos lähdetään siitä, mikä on HSL:n tehtävä ja mitä EU-laki HSL:ltä edellyttää.

HSL:n tehtävä on olla toimivaltainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen, jonka tehtävä on suunnitella ja järjestää toimivalta-alueensa joukkoliikenteen palvelu. Tämä tulee EU:n asetuksesta, mutta lisäksi ihan Suomen omalla päätöksellä on HSL:n tehtävänä toimialueensa liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelu. Eli HSL:n tehtävä on päättää siitä, miten paljon liikutaan autoilla ja miten paljon joukkoliikenteellä. Eli tässä on kahdelta suunnalta tuleva tehtävänasettelu siitä, että juuri HSL:n pitää päättää siitä, minne rakennetaan rataa raideliikenteelle.

Kyse siis ei ole siitä, etteikö HSL:llä ole toimivaltaa ja laissa määrättyä tehtävää, vaan halusta tehdä asioita. HSL:ssä ei perinteisesti ole ollut kiinnostusta raitioliikenteeseen. YTV-aikana se ei tälle organisaatiolle edes kuulunut, koska YTV:lle ei kuulunut joukkoliikenne Helsingin kaupungin alueella. Mutta silloinkin HSL (silloin siis YTV) oli kyllä tavattoman innostunut metrosta ja inhosi raitioteitä, kun niistä Espoon kohdalla puhuttiin.

Jos HSL tekisi mitä sen kuuluu ja mitä se saa tehdä, se ilmoittaisi, että Kruunuvuorenrantaan nyt vaan tehdään se ratikkasilta ja heti, koska se on liikennejärjestelmälle asetettujen tavoitteiden mukainen ja jopa H:gin valtuuston hyväksymä hanke. HSL ilmoittaisi myös Helsingille, että Östersundomiin ei suunnitella eikä rakenneta metroa, koska se ei toteuta kehitystavoitteita joukkoliikenteen osuuden lisääntymisestä ja vastaavasti autoilun vähenemisestä. Ja metro maksaa tarpeetoman paljon.

Ja tietenkin HSL:n pitäisi ilmoittaa Espoolle ja Helsingille, että se ei aio enää ostaa Jokerille bussiliikennettä, koska se on kallista ja joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ei kyetä pitämään siedettävänä bussiliikenteenä. Edelleen HSL:n pitäisi ilmoittaa, että pelleily raitioliikenteen hidastamiseksi epätasaisin vuorovälein, liikenne-etuuksien puuttein ja ylipäätään autoilun häiriöiden kanssa saa loppua. Koska se nostaa tarpeettomasti joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia ja vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

Tätä listaa voisi jatkaa muussakin kuin raitioteihin liittyen. HSL:n tulisi esimerkiksi tehdä Espoolle selväksi, että sen ei tule haaveilla Kivenlahden metrosta, koska se nostaa joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia kohtuuttomasti verrattuna siihen bussiliikenteeseen, jonka se Länsiväylältä poistaisi. Sama pitäisi HSL:n todeta Pisarasta ja vaatia, että Helsingin ratapihalla tehdään tarvittavat vaihdejärjestelyt niin, että häiriöherkkyys saadaan pois.

HSL:n ei pitäisi olla alistuja, joka kiltisti vain toteaa, että se maksaa kaikki hölmöilyt jakamalla ne muiden kuntien riesaksi. Vaan HSL voisi esim. todeta, että se maksaa erinäisistä liikennepalveluista vain sen, mitä järkevä ja kunnollinen joukkoliikennetuotanto maksaa. Se, joka sitten ei suostu järjestämään asioita kunnolla, maksakoon itse. Näinhän tapahtuu bussiliikenteessä. Ei HSL osta kalleinta ja huonointa palvelua, vaan kokonaisuudessa parasta ja edullisinta.

Yleisesti sanotaan, että valta on siellä, minne valta otetaan. Vallan ottamiseen ei riitä pelkkä uho, vaan on oltava myös osaamista. Mutta ennenkaikkea halua.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun aina mietitään, että mitä lisää, niin miten olisi, mistä ollaan valmiita luopumaan, mistä pitäisi luopua?


Kyllä HSL aivan varmasti miettii tätä, ei kannata olla siitä huolissaan. On vaan niin, että kun vuosien ja vuosikymmenten varrella on jo niin monesta luovuttu, niin niitä rönsyjä ei enää oikein tahdo olla.

Esimerkiksi Käpylän kohdallahan ei ole kyse siitä, että rata tai raitiolinja olisivat jotenkin turhia, vaan siitä, että jostain syystä tilanteen on annettu kehittyä sellaiseksi, että primaariyhteydet hoidetaan sekundaariyhteyden liikennevälineellä eli bussilla ja sekundaariyhteydet hoidetaan primaariyhteyden liikennevälineellä eli ratikalla. Olisinkin hyvin hämmästynyt, jos ei HSL palauttaisi tätä tilannetta kohdalleen siten, että Mäkelänkadun varresta tarjottaisiin ensisijainen keskustayhteys hyvin ja keskeisesti palvelevalla raitiovaunulla ja vastaavasti kehittäisi busseja pidemmältä tulevien tarpeisiin. Kaikki muu, kuten radan sulkemisen esittäminen, osoittaisi tavattoman huonoa ammattitaitoa.

Toisaalta uudelleen suunniteltu linjasto saattaa tarjota mahdollisuuden palauttaa linjaliikenne esimerkiksi Arkadiankadulle ilman, että siitä varsinaisesti aiheutuu lisäkustannuksia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ykkönen on kyllä hyvä esimerkki, koska takavuosina kymppi oli täsmälleen samassa tilanteessa, eli kuoleva linja. Mutta Pikku-Huopalahden rakentamisen osana oli raitiotien laajentaminen sinne, sen osana palvelutason parantaminen, ja kas kummaa, kymppi onkin nykyään kuormitetuimpia linjoja. Täsmälleen sama tapahtuisi ykkösellekin, jos sen palvelutaso olisi edes suunnilleen samassa luokassa bussien kanssa.

Yleisemmin, ei Helsingissä ole niin hirveästi karsittavaa, varayhteydet, kääntöpaikat ja vastaavat ovat strategista reserviä, jotka mahdollistavat reagoinnin nopeasti eteen tuleviin uusiin tarpeisiin. Mutta tässä onkin todella iso jako eri ajattelutapojen välillä: pelkkän matemaattisen optimoinnin näkökulmasta reservi on pelkkä kuluerä vailla hyötyä, strategisen ajattelun näkökulmasta taas reservi on ainoa, joka antaa toimintavapautta, ilman sitä peli on pelattu ennen edes sen alkamista. Mutta se on todellakin kaikkea muuta kuin helppo kysymys, kuinka paljon täsmälleen pitäisi olla kaikkea, rataa, vaunuja, vaihtoehtoisia suunnitelmia yms. kaiken varalla.

----------


## Compact

> Yleisemmin, ei Helsingissä ole niin hirveästi karsittavaa, varayhteydet, kääntöpaikat ja vastaavat ovat strategista reserviä, jotka mahdollistavat reagoinnin nopeasti eteen tuleviin uusiin tarpeisiin.


Eihän HSL:n oikeudet riitäkään minkään rataosuuden hävittämiseen. Heidän kiinnostus on vain liikenteen linjavuoroissa. Ratoja saa heidän puolestaan olla tietenkin mitä vain infran omistaja haluaa.

Samahan se on LiVi:n ja VR:n kanssa. Ei VR:llä ole viimeistä sanaa siitä mihin asti heiltä hiljentyneitä ratoja pantataan. VR ajaa siellä missä katsovat tarpeelliseksi ja LiVi pitää ne radat + koko joukon muutakin puskapätkää liikennöintikelpoisena (ainakin jonkin aikaa).

----------


## Nak

> Esimerkiksi Käpylän kohdallahan ei ole kyse siitä, että rata tai raitiolinja olisivat jotenkin turhia, vaan siitä, että jostain syystä tilanteen on annettu kehittyä sellaiseksi, että primaariyhteydet hoidetaan sekundaariyhteyden liikennevälineellä eli bussilla ja sekundaariyhteydet hoidetaan primaariyhteyden liikennevälineellä eli ratikalla. Olisinkin hyvin hämmästynyt, jos ei HSL palauttaisi tätä tilannetta kohdalleen siten, että Mäkelänkadun varresta tarjottaisiin ensisijainen keskustayhteys hyvin ja keskeisesti palvelevalla raitiovaunulla ja vastaavasti kehittäisi busseja pidemmältä tulevien tarpeisiin. Kaikki muu, kuten radan sulkemisen esittäminen, osoittaisi tavattoman huonoa ammattitaitoa..


Eikös Käpylän aseman lähellä ole aika paljon joutomaata? Sinnehän voisi perustaa linja-autoaseman josta olisi sujuva vaihto niin pääradan juniin, kuin Runkolinja 1:n ratikkaan joka jatketaan Pohjolankadun risteyksestä uuteen terminaaliin. Keskustassa 1:n päätepysäkki voisi siirtyä Mikonkadulle. 1:llä voisi alkaa ajamaan runko-oranssit Transut  :Wink:  Samaan yhteyteen voisi rakentaa liityntäpysäköintiä parkkitalon muodossa.
1 ja seiskat voisivat vaihtaa reitit ristiin hämeentien ja kallion osuuksilla

----------


## sub

Ykköselle tuskin kannattaa tehdä mitään, ainakaan muuta kuin lopettaa, jos sitä linjausta ei saada vedettyä ydinkeskustaan. Se on ainoa reitti selkeästi poikittaislinjaksi tarkoitettua kasia lukuunottamatta, joka jää reunalle. Busseilla on juuri tuon takia selvä etulyöntiasema Käpylänsuunnan liikenteessä.

----------


## Nak

> Ykköselle tuskin kannattaa tehdä mitään, ainakaan muuta kuin lopettaa, jos sitä linjausta ei saada vedettyä ydinkeskustaan.


Mikonkatuhan on aika ytimessä. Ideaali olisi vetää se Kaivokatua ylös Simonkadulle ja Kamppiin, mutta Kaivokatu on riittävän tukossa jo valmiiksi. Kampissa olisi myös hankalaa kääntää ympäri, ellei 1 jatkaisi sitten Salmisaareen 8:n vanhalle kääntöpaikalle.

----------


## Jusa

> Kaivokatu on riittävän tukossa jo valmiiksi. Kampissa olisi myös hankalaa kääntää ympäri, ellei 1 jatkaisi sitten Salmisaareen 8:n vanhalle kääntöpaikalle.


Onhan kolmikulmakin vapaana odottamassa ykköstä.
Myös Aleksilta muistaakseni pääsee kääntymään etelään Manskulle?

----------


## Samppa

> Eikös Käpylän aseman lähellä ole aika paljon joutomaata? Sinnehän voisi perustaa linja-autoaseman josta olisi sujuva vaihto niin pääradan juniin, kuin Runkolinja 1:n ratikkaan joka jatketaan Pohjolankadun risteyksestä uuteen terminaaliin.


Jotain tällaista on mietitty jo 1½ vuotta sitten:
http://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/file...kenteeseen.pdf

----------


## Ketorin

Mutta niin, miltäpä se kuulostaisi, että 1A loppuisi jo linjoilla? Siinä olisi Etelä-Helsinkiläisille tarpeeksi yhteyttä Hakaniemeen ja linjat tulisi taas miehitetty. 1 taas siirtyisi jollekin reitille, joka ajaisi vähän keskeisempää ja nopeampaa reittiä kuin nykyinen telakkatyöläisten keräilylinja.

Nyt kun puhutaan linjojen pelastamisesta, niin toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla vaunu, joka ajaisi Vilhonkadun lenkin ja linjojen väliä; varmasti sillä olisi parempi kysyntä kuin taannoisella Linjat-Merisotilaantori -yhteydellä. Toki se voisi jatkaa myös Arkadiankatua ja kääntyä Töölössä ympäri, tosin silloin pitäisi uhrata enemmän vaunuja ja se oli pitkän matkaa päällekkäinen kakkkosen kanssa, molemmat jotka ovat nykyään epämuodissa.

Ja vielä yksi ajatus: Kampintorin kääntöpaikka?

Kirjoitanpa nämä tänne, ei vissiin kiinnosta HSL:läisiä maallikoiden jorinat.

----------


## Nak

> Ja vielä yksi ajatus: Kampintorin kääntöpaikka?


Tämä minullakin kävi mielessä.
 Tai pääseekö Fredalta kääntymään oikealle Arkadiankadulle ja Manskulta vasemmalle Kaivokadulle? Tällä järjestelyllä ei vain voi tasata aikaa missään, tulppaamatta koko Kamppia, ellei Fredalle tehdä vaikka sivuraidetta  :Tongue:  

Kolmikulma olisi toki vaihtoehto, mutta se pitäisi ajattaa muualta sinne, kun Kaivokadulta. Se on vaan liian tukossa. Aluksi siis jättäisin ykkösen Mikonkadulle, jotta vaunu olisi mahd. lähellä Päärautatieasemaa ja Metroa. 

En jäisi odottamaan Runkolinja 1:n ja Käpylän liityntäterminaalin kanssa Pisaraa, jos sitä voidaan odottaa aikaisintaan 10-15v päässä..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tai pääseekö Fredalta kääntymään oikealle Arkadiankadulle ja Manskulta vasemmalle Kaivokadulle?


Ensimmäinen ei onnistu, jälkimmäinen onnistuu.

----------


## Resiina

Miten olisi n.s. tilapäinen ratkaisu jossa ykkösen päätepysäkki olisi Rautatientori ja kulkisi koko viikon. Väliä Eira-Kauppatori-Hakaniemi-Linjat kulkisi arkisin n.s. ruuhkalinja.

----------


## Knightrider

Nyt on jo niin monenlaista toivetta ja todellista tarvetta, että ykköslinja tarvinnee uuden variaation, esimerkiksi:*
1* (Nykyinen reitti)*
1A* Merisatama-Kaivopuiston lauttalaituri-Olympiaterminaali-Kauppatori-Hakaniemi-Kallio-Pohjolanaukio-Koskela*
1B* Mikonkatu-Hakaniemi-Linjat-Pohjolanaukio-Koskela*
2* Nordenskiöldinkatu-(Nykyinen reitti)-Kauppatori-Telakkakatu*
3* Telakkakatu-Viiskulma-(Nykyinen reitti)-Nordenskiöldinkatu

----------


## Ketorin

Liite 1966


> Tämä minullakin kävi mielessä.


Niin, tuumin, että Oopperaterminaalille tai Katajanokalle ajettavat terminaalivuorot voisivat kääntyä siellä. Tämä taas sopisi kivasti variaatioksi uudesta linjasta 5, joka ajaisi Jätkäasaaren pohjoisosasta asemalle ja palvelisi toisella päällään katajanokan.

Terin sitten iltapuhteena oman linjastosuunnitelman saadakseni todeta, että on vaikeeta, enkä taida avata turpaani enää tästä asiasta pitkään aikaan. Joka tapauksessa 2/3:n siirto Pasilaan 7:n reitille oli huono idea.

----------


## Nak

> Nyt on jo niin monenlaista toivetta ja todellista tarvetta, että ykköslinja tarvinnee uuden variaation, esimerkiksi:*
> 1* (Nykyinen reitti)*
> 1A* Merisatama-Kaivopuiston lauttalaituri-Olympiaterminaali-Kauppatori-Hakaniemi-Kallio-Pohjolanaukio-Koskela*
> 1B* Mikonkatu-Hakaniemi-Linjat-Pohjolanaukio-Koskela[B]


Miksi Koskelaan?

Ketorin; liitteesi ei toimi  :Sad:

----------


## j-lu

En ole vieläkään ymmärtänyt sitä, että 2/3 -rengaslinjan tarvitsee väkisin kulkea Rautatieasemalle. Se on rengaslinja, joka ei palvele laajalti sellaisia alueita, joita ei toinenkin raitiovaunulinja palvelisi. Tämän vuoksi sen voisi ihan hyvillä mielin laittaa kulkemaan muualta kuin pahimman ruuhkasumpun läpi. 

Yksinkertaistettuna suunnittelussa voisi pyrkiä siihen, että jokaiselta pohjoisen hännältä (Munkka, Huopalahti, [Pasila], Käpylä, Arabia) kulkee heiluri ydinkeskustan läpi etelän puolen häntään (Ruoholahti, Jätkä, Hietalahti, [Kirra], Skatta) ja rengaslinjoilla voisi sitten yrittää palvella parhaan mukaan niitä alueita, joita nämä heilurit eivät palvele. Ts. Töölö, Pasila ja eteläinen kantakaupunki. Tämä strategia on tietyllä tapaa nähtävissä nykyisessäkin linjastossa, mutta tuo 2/3 -linja ja ykkösen kierrättäminen pitkin keskustan laitamia kyllä sotkee ajatuksen pahasti. Ja se, että jostain risteyksestä ei käänny raiteita tiettyyn suuntaan, ei saa olla linjasuunnittelun este. Raiteet on tarpeen vaatiessa rakennettava.

----------


## Ketorin

Suunnittelin omilla vajavaisilla tiedoillani linjaston ja taidan pitäytyä pitämään turpani kiinni hyvin pitkän aikaa tästä asiasta tämän jälkeen; antaa ammattilaisten hoitaa.

Kuitenkin:

1) Ykkösen siirto kulkemaan keskustan läpi ja nopeammalle reitille. Linjanumeroksi muuttuu 11.
→ Sturenkatu jää tyhjäksi ja nakin sen miehityksestä ottaa nykyinen kutonen. 6 joutuu myös luovuttamaan Kaivokatu-osuutensa ja tyytymään Aleksiin.
→ Vanha ykkönen jää hoitamaan Tehtaankatu-Hakaniemi -yhteyttä, kääntyy takaisin jo Hakaniemen lenkissä.

2) Linjoille ei aja yksikään linja.
→ Linjoille on ajettava linja, joka kulkee steissiltä, mikään Tehtaankatu tuskin on kovin suuri määränpää sieltä. Linjan toinen pää ajaa kuitenkin kääntämään Tehtaankadulla asti ikään kuin valmiiksi, koska Telakkakatu rakennettanee tällä vuosikymmenellä, jonka jälkeen se voidaan siirtää sinne. Linjanumeroksi tulisi 12.

3) Pohjoisesta Jätkäsaaresta suora reitti keskustaan. Numeroksi tulee 5.
→ Katajanokka on ainoa mielekäs kääntöpaikkana ja silloin nelosta ei kannata enää ajaa sinne.
→ Kasi käyttäköön Vanhaa  Salmisaaren silmukkaa, niin bussilinja 15 voidaan eliminoida.

4) Laivoja varten omat ruuhkavuoronsa 5S ja 5V. Tämä vaatii kääntöpaikat kamppiin ja Olympiaterminaalille.

5) 7 on kevyesti kuormitettu länsipuoleltaan. 
→ Lenkki Töölön kautta, varmasti sieltä on Pasilaan enemmän asiaa kuin Mannerheimintieltä.


+ Minimalistinen yölinjasto.
→ Yö-3 kiertää vain 2/3 -lenkin eteläosan, mahdollisesti vain toiseen suuntaan.
→ Yö-8 loppuu jo Paavalinkirkolle.
→ Yö-9 kääntää Kirurgilla: ei kestä paljon pidempään kuin kääntö kolmikulmassa ja Robertinkaduilla on huomattavaa yöelämää.
→ Yö-2 ei aja Pasilaan, vaan Ruskeasuon silmukkaan. Kääntyy Keskustan päässä paremman paikan puuttessa kauppatorilla.


Nykyinen linjasto pelaa ja palvelee kohtalaisesti. Pelottavaa, että tällä tavalla yhden ihmisen pakkomielle johohonkin saattaisi saada koko systeemin nyrjäytettyä; Ei siellä suunnitteluyksikössä kai kovin montaa ihmistä ole töissä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi Koskelaan?


Oletan, että Koskelan varikon ja Pohjolanaukion välinen varayhteys toteutuu ja näinollen voitaisiin aloittaa myös linjaliikennöinti ko. välillä. Tähtäimessäni on linjan h55 vuorotarjonnan harventaminen 30 min tasavuoroväliin koko liikennöintiajan ja lopetettava linjan liikennöinti joka päivä jo puolitoista tuntia aikaisemmin.

----------


## Max

Mahtaako Mikonkadun 1-raideosuus kestää tuollaista linjamäärää ruuhkautumatta?

----------


## petteri

> Mahtaako Mikonkadun 1-raideosuus kestää tuollaista linjamäärää ruuhkautumatta?


Samaten Kaivokadun pysäkki sekä Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteys ruuhkautuisi nykyistäkin pahemmin. 

Linjaston kehittämistä helpottaisi paljon jos Fredalle saataisiin kiskot ja linja tai pari sinne. Nykyverkon toimivuuden iso ongelma on ratikoiden ruuhkautuminen, jota pitäisi helpottaa liikennöinnin luotettavuuden parantamiseksi.

Etelässä rata Korkeavuorenkatu ja Kapteeninkatua pitkin Merikadulle sekä Kompassille, jossa olisi kääntöpaikka sekä mahdollisesti yhteys Kompassilta Puistokatua pitkin Tehtaankadulle antaisi myös paljon mahdollisuuksia uusia mahdollisuuksia linjojen järjestelyyn, nykyinen linjoihin 2/3 perustuva linjasto ei ole hyvä. Se ei vaan pysy aikataulussa, ei sitten millään.

----------


## j-lu

Fredan kiskot Kampista etelään mahdollistaisivat aika pitkälti sellaisen linjaston, ettei Manskun ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä tarvitsisi kääntyä, vaan se voitaisiin ajaa aina suoraan.

Yhtä kaikki, nykyisillä raiteilla linjastoon ei tarvitsisi mielestäni tehdä kuin seuraava muutos, että se olisi merkittävästi parempi: ykkönen kulkemaan Rautatieaseman kautta Eiraan ja vastaavasti ajattaa kolmonen Aleksin ja Krunikan kautta Kallioon. Kolmos-kakkosesta voisi myös tehdä rengaslinjan, joka kulkisi osapuilleen nykyistä reittiään renkaana, ei kahdeksikkona.

----------


## Max

> Yhtä kaikki, nykyisillä raiteilla linjastoon ei tarvitsisi mielestäni tehdä kuin seuraava muutos, että se olisi merkittävästi parempi: ykkönen kulkemaan Rautatieaseman kautta Eiraan ja vastaavasti ajattaa kolmonen Aleksin ja Krunikan kautta Kallioon. Kolmos-kakkosesta voisi myös tehdä rengaslinjan, joka kulkisi osapuilleen nykyistä reittiään renkaana, ei kahdeksikkona.


Miten tuon renkaan länsipuoli kulkisi tässä skenaariossa? Bulevardi - Mannerheimintie - Simonkatu? Vai Arkadiankadun kautta?

Kummin vain, mutta ainakin minun matkoihini huononnus olisi merkittävä, kun Pyhän Henrikin katedraalilta ei olisi enää yhteyttä rautatieaseman seudulle. Simonkatu-versiossa ratikka kiertelyretkensä jälkeen pysähtyisi lähimpänä rautatieasemaa Stockan nurkalla.

----------


## j-lu

> Miten tuon renkaan länsipuoli kulkisi tässä skenaariossa? Bulevardi - Mannerheimintie - Simonkatu? Vai Arkadiankadun kautta?
> 
> Kummin vain, mutta ainakin minun matkoihini huononnus olisi merkittävä, kun Pyhän Henrikin katedraalilta ei olisi enää yhteyttä rautatieaseman seudulle. Simonkatu-versiossa ratikka kiertelyretkensä jälkeen pysähtyisi lähimpänä rautatieasemaa Stockan nurkalla.


Tuossa renkaassa kieltämättä Kaivopuiston alueen yhteydet rautatieasemalle huononisivat. Kahdeksikkoa rukkaamalla palvelutaso pysyisi aikalailla samana, koska ykkönen palvelisi hyvin pitkälti ne alueet rautatieasemalle, jotka kolmonen veisi jatkossa Aleksia Krunikkaan. 

Keskeinen ongelmahan on verkko. Vaihtoehtona on, että rautatieasemalle pääsee joka suunnasta ja kärsitään ruuhkista tai sitten se, että joitain suuntia karsitaan ruuhkan helpottamiseksi. Ykkönen ja kolmosen rukkaaminen päittäin on kuitenkin sellainen liike, joka itseasiassa parantaisi palvelutasoa muttei kasvattaisi vaunujen määrää rautatieasemalla. Edellyttäisi tietysti, että ykköstä ajettaisiin jatkossa koko päivä ja joka päivä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Samaten Kaivokadun pysäkki sekä Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteys ruuhkautuisi nykyistäkin pahemmin. 
> 
> Nykyinen linjoihin 2/3 perustuva linjasto ei ole hyvä. Se ei vaan pysy aikataulussa, ei sitten millään.


Niin no, tähän kai auttaisi se, ettei sitä enää ajettaisi renkaana ja olisi oikeat ajantasauspysäkit. 

Jos vaikka 7 ja 2/3 vaihtaisivat rooleja pojoisessa, niin 2/3:n toinen päätepysäkki voisi olla Pasilan lenkissä ja etelässä toinen kauppatorilla, jos nyt ei olympiaterminaalin lenkkiä tule.

Muuten nykyisellä kakkos-kolmosellahan on erittäin selvä ja tarkoitukesenmukainen merkitys:
1) Eteläisen kantakaupungin  yhteys rautatieasemalle
2) Töölön yhteys Rautatieasemalle (suoraan) ja Pasilaan (vaihdolla).
3) Suora yhteys Kampin keskuksesta ja rautatieasemalta lintsille.  :Very Happy: 

Kun piirtelin tuota karttaani, niin ajattelin aluksi piirtää se noin, mutta kohdan 3 takia jätin ne ennalleen.

----------


## Safka

Edellisestä ratikkaremontista on, kuten todettu, aikaa sukupolven verran ja kyllä linjasto aina välillä kaipaa uusia tuulia. Kaikkea ei tarvitse muuttaa, joten eikös vaan pidetä linjat 4, 6, 8 ja 9 nykyisellään ja muut yhteysvälit mahdollisimman pitkälle muuttumattomina. Miettimäni päivä/yölinjasto on liitteenä. Sanottakoon, että kuvittelisin linjaston onnistuvan ruuhkassa 95...100, päivällä n. 85, loppuillalla n. 70 sekä yöllä n. 12 vaunulla.

No niin, nyt täältä on pessyt, joten alkakaahan kuivata, ettei mietintäni mene liian lennokkaaksi. Sana on tavan mukaan vapaa mutta en lupaa vastata mihinkään.

----------


## rvk1249

> Edellisestä ratikkaremontista on, kuten todettu, aikaa sukupolven verran ja kyllä linjasto aina välillä kaipaa uusia tuulia. Kaikkea ei tarvitse muuttaa, joten eikös vaan pidetä linjat 4, 6, 8 ja 9 nykyisellään ja muut yhteysvälit mahdollisimman pitkälle muuttumattomina. Miettimäni päivä/yölinjasto on liitteenä. Sanottakoon, että kuvittelisin linjaston onnistuvan ruuhkassa 95...100, päivällä n. 85, loppuillalla n. 70 sekä yöllä n. 12 vaunulla.
> 
> No niin, nyt täältä on pessyt, joten alkakaahan kuivata, ettei mietintäni mene liian lennokkaaksi. Sana on tavan mukaan vapaa mutta en lupaa vastata mihinkään.


Päiväliikenteen 1<>11 vaihto Eirassa on yhtä huono kuin nykyinen 2<>3, kun ei ole mahdollista tasata aikaa, ellei tasausta tehdä Olympiateminaalilla, kun muita linjoja ei aja sen ohi. Jos ei tasata, vaunut eivät todennäköisesti liiku aikataulussa.

Sama yöllä 1N<>11.

Muuten on vaikea sanoa ilman ajateltuja vuorovälejä, riittääkö tarjonta, tai onko kysyntää vastaavasti.

Näin pikaisesti näytti ihan hyvältä.

----------


## Max

Linjojen 3 ja 9 yhteinen osuus tulee tuossa ehdotuksessa aika pitkäksi, voisiko siihen kohtaan miettiä muutosta?

----------


## Ketorin

Tuosta safkan yölinjastosta herää mieleen perustavanlaatuinen dilemma: kannattaako ajaa yöllä skattalle ja Jätkäsaareen kokonaiskysynnän parantamiseksi, vaikka yöllä alueille tuskin meneekään riittävästi matkustajia itsessään oikeuttamaan pidentynyttä linjaa? Kannattaako Käpylään todella ajaa yöllä, kun ei sinne kannata ajaa edes päivällä? Toisaalta 67N ja 72N ajaa siitä vierestä myös.

Taas omalla rajallisella käsityskyvylläni suunnat Keskusta-Kallio, Keskusta-Töölö, Töölö-Kallio  ja Kallio-Itä-Pasila voisi olla riittävästi potentiaalia raitioliikenteelle. Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä toisaalta jyrää niin tiheästi yöbusseja, ettei niiden kanssa pysty, kannata, eikä ole suotavaakaan kilpailla.

Jos haluttaisiin purkaa yöratikka esanssiinsa, niin olkoon se vaikka tällainen:

----------


## Safka

> Muuten on vaikea sanoa ilman ajateltuja vuorovälejä, riittääkö tarjonta, tai onko kysyntää vastaavasti.


Tosiaan: 10 minuutin välit läpi päivän kaikilla linjoilla paitsi L4+L10 6 2/3 minuuttia, joka on jotenkuten tahdistettavissa 10 minuutin väleihin.




> Päiväliikenteen 1<>11 vaihto Eirassa on yhtä huono kuin nykyinen 2<>3, kun ei ole mahdollista tasata aikaa, ellei tasausta tehdä Olympiateminaalilla, kun muita linjoja ei aja sen ohi. Jos ei tasata, vaunut eivät todennäköisesti liiku aikataulussa.
> 
> Sama yöllä 1N<>11.


Tehtaankadulla ei olisi muuta linjaa, joten ajantasaus olisi helppo järjestää. Olkoon vaikka Olympiaterminaalilla ellei parempaa paikkaa löydy. Yöllä tuskin on suurempia ongelmia vaikka linja onkin pitkä.




> Linjojen 3 ja 9 yhteinen osuus tulee tuossa ehdotuksessa aika pitkäksi, voisiko siihen kohtaan miettiä muutosta?


Ideani oli muokata pitkiä runko-osuuksia, joita tässä siis ovat L3+L9 lisäksi L1+L6 Bulevardilta Sörkkään, L7+L8 Hesarilla ja L4+L10 Mannerheimintiellä.




> Tuosta safkan yölinjastosta herää mieleen perustavanlaatuinen dilemma: kannattaako ajaa yöllä skattalle ja Jätkäsaareen kokonaiskysynnän parantamiseksi, vaikka yöllä alueille tuskin meneekään riittävästi matkustajia itsessään oikeuttamaan pidentynyttä linjaa? Kannattaako Käpylään todella ajaa yöllä, kun ei sinne kannata ajaa edes päivällä? Toisaalta 67N ja 72N ajaa siitä vierestä myös.


Katajanokka ja Jätkäsaari nimenomaan ovat niitä, joihin kannattaa ajaa yöliikennettä, onhan siellä sentään asukkaita. Käpylää en kommentoi, mutta piirsinpä sinnekin yöliikenteen. Ainahan muut piirtelijät voi päättää 1N:n jo Pasilaan tai Paavalin kirkolle mikä tosin ei paljon linjaa lyhennä.

----------


## 339-DF

Blogissa on nyt hiukan esimakua tulevasta: HSL haluaa korvata Alppilassa raitiovaunut bussiliikenteellä. http://hslraitioliikennelinjasto.blo...82008008386869

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Täytyy sanoa, että tässä on löydetty ihan oikea ongelma, taikka tehottomuus: ei ole tietenkään hyvä, että kaksi linjaa menee keskustaan korttelin pari päässä toisistaan. (Tilanne tosin synnytettiin jo ysin uutta rataa rakennettaessa) Mutta sitten vähän toinen asia on, kuinka tällaisia tilanteita lähdetään ratkomaan. Korvataanko vain tylysti bussilla toimimattomat kohdat ja säästetään sattumalta syntyneet hyvin toimivat osat, vai korjataanko toimimattomia osia toimiviksi.

Kun asiaa hetken pyörittelin, perusratkaisun tulisi olla yksinkertaisesti sellainen, että Porvoonkatua kulkeva linja menee eri suuntaan kuin Aleksis Kiven katua, silloin linjat eivät haaroittuisi, vaan ne risteäisivät. Itäsuunnassa suunta on selkeästi Sörnäisten metroasema, sieltä edelleen, no riippuen sen alueen tarkasteluista. Länteen taas voisi toimia ihan vanha reitti, mutta ilman ajantasausta, tai sitten poikittaislinjana Meilahteen tai vastaavaa, siis palvellen idästä metrolla tulevia jatkoyhteytenä. (Jollon seiska pitänee siirtää Töölöön ja Pasilalaisille jäisi suoraksi yhteydeksi ysi, jota olisi siis syytä jatkaa Länsi-Pasilan puolelle.)

Mutta tuolla blogissa kyllä on kommenteissa erilaisia linjavariantteja, joten korostan vain perusasiaa: mainittu ongelma, joka todellakin johtaa kapasiteetin vajaakäyttöön, poistuu, kun kummallakin kadulla kulkee selkeästi eri suuntaan kulkevat linjat, ja sen sijaan, että kummallakin kadulla olisi 10 min vuorovälillä yhteys keskustaan, kaduilla olisikin 5 min vuoroväleillä kulkevat linjat, joista toinen on keskustayhteys ja toinen jonkinnäköinen poikittaisyhteys. Tämä tehostaa toimintaa ja parantaa palvelutasoa. Kuormituslukematkin näyttäisivät aivan toisilta Porvoonkadulla. Alppilalaiset voivat joko kävella sille kadulle, jolla on suora yhteys määränpäähän tai lähimmälle pysäkille ja vaihtaa tarvittaessa, sen mukaan arvostaako enemmän aikaa vai lyhyttä kävelyä.

Jos linjaston järkeistämistä ajattelee kokonaisuutena, rengaslinjoista luopuminen olisi varmaankin järkevä perussuunta, ajatuksena ei siis vähentää liikennettä millään linjaosuudella, vaan vähentää osuuskohtaisia linjavariantteja. Silloin parannetaan edellytyksiä täsmällisyyden ja nopeuden lisäämiseen, kun linjat vaikuttavat vähemmän toisiinsa.

----------


## vristo

Kyllä mä näen, että Lintsin pysäkillä tulisi kesäisin ongelmia, jos niitä kuormia olisi purkamassa vain bussilinja h23. Nytkin lastaaminen ja rahastaminen kestää minuutteja kun maksetaan isoilla rahoilla isoja ryhmiä. Tämä siitäkin huolimatta, että suuri osa jää pysäkille odottamaan ratikkaa. Ja h23:lla ei voi järkevästi käyttää esimerkiksi telibusseja; siitä seuraisi vain turhia konflikteja (ja todennäköisesti myös kolareita).

----------


## Ketorin

Pasilan tason poikittaislinja ei auttaisi Viipurinkatua tosin, koska tuollainen linja olisi ilmeisen oleellista ajaa nimen omaan Pasiloiden kautta.

Jos nykymyotoinen kolmonen loppuu, niin eipä tuohon oikein auta muu kuin tehdä kylmästi silmukka lintsin pysäkin jälkeen. Siinä olisi vain pari sataa metriä omaa rataa, joten ehkä se ei olisi liian kallis vain kesäaikaan ajetulle sesonkilinjalle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pasilan tason poikittaislinja ei auttaisi Viipurinkatua tosin, koska tuollainen linja olisi ilmeisen oleellista ajaa nimen omaan Pasiloiden kautta.


Pasilaan menee jo seiska Sörnäisistä. Jos poikittaislinjoja ei ole kuin yksi, silloin sen todellakin olisi oleellista mennä Pasilan kautta. Mutta nythän ei tehdä metroa, joten poikittaisia yhteyksiä voi olla useitakin. Setti voisi olla (pohjoisessa) vaikka Sörnäinen - Alppila - Meilahti, Kumpula - Pasila - Töölö, nykyinen kasi ja seiskan osuus Pasila - Sörnäinen. Tietysti 0-jokeri pitäisi sovittaa kuvaan, mutta juuri se seudullisena yhteytenä kuuluu mennä Pasilan kautta.

Mutta sitten vähän yleisempänä huomiona: jos ennakkoehdoksi on asetettu, että uusia ratoja ei saa rakentaa, ei edes vähäisessä määrin, järkeistämissuunnitelma ei voi johtaa muuhun kuin raitiotieverkoston supistamiseen ja korvaamiseen osin busseilla. Nimittäin jokainen linja, joka ei täydelleen sovi nykyiseen verkkoon, pitää muutta bussilinjaksi! Ja tällaisia linjoja väkisinkin tulee. Eli lopputulema on luettavissa tehtävänannosta.

----------


## petteri

> Jos nykymyotoinen kolmonen loppuu, niin eipä tuohon oikein auta muu kuin tehdä kylmästi silmukka lintsin pysäkin jälkeen. Siinä olisi vain pari sataa metriä omaa rataa, joten ehkä se ei olisi liian kallis vain kesäaikaan ajetulle sesonkilinjalle.


Entäs linjan 23 korvaaminen ratikalla ainakin Ilmalaan asti? Linjoillakin on joukkoliikennekysyntää.

Kolmosen voisi sitten hyvin lopettaa Viipurinkadulta, samoin seiskan Länsi-Pasilan lenkin poista

(Pääsisikö Ilmalasta vielä jotenkin vaikka Haagaan?)

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta sitten vähän yleisempänä huomiona: jos ennakkoehdoksi on asetettu, että uusia ratoja ei saa rakentaa, ei edes vähäisessä määrin, järkeistämissuunnitelma ei voi johtaa muuhun kuin raitiotieverkoston supistamiseen ja korvaamiseen osin busseilla. Nimittäin jokainen linja, joka ei täydelleen sovi nykyiseen verkkoon, pitää muutta bussilinjaksi! Ja tällaisia linjoja väkisinkin tulee. Eli lopputulema on luettavissa tehtävänannosta.


Niinpä. Sitten voi ja pitää kysyä, miten tällainen tehtävänanto on syntynyt, miksi ja kenen toimesta. (Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin pieniä radanpätkiä saa tehdä  Reijolankatu lie maksimeissa, Esterinportti voisi olla mahdollinen, samoin uudet kääntymissuunnat.)

Raitiolinjaston suunnittelutyö tarvitsisi tässä vaiheessa kipeästi voimakasta poliittista ohjausta. Minusta on hyvä, että Alppiharju-case on nostettu tällä tavoin esille  ehkä se herättää kunnallispoliitikot. Vuonna 1985, kun edellisen kerran remontoitiin linjastoa, kaupunginvaltuusto edellytti erikseen, että kaikkia silloisia ratoja oli liikennöitävä. HKL olisi tahtonut jo silloin lakkautaa Linjojen liikenteen, mutta näin ei käynyt, koska poliitikot kielsivät ja toisaalta myös huolehtivat sitten budjetista rahat siihen liikenteeseen. Tuollainen ehdoton reunaehto sellaisenaan ei välttämättä olisi kovin järkevä, mutta jonkinlaiset pelisäännöt poliitikkojen olisi hyvä antaa virkamiehille  se antaisi virkamiehille myös luvan katsoa muutakin kuin rikkinäisen tietokoneohjelman mallinnuksia uusista bussilinjoista ja kirstunpohjaa.

----------


## petteri

> Niinpä. Sitten voi ja pitää kysyä, miten tällainen tehtävänanto on syntynyt, miksi ja kenen toimesta. (Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin pieniä radanpätkiä saa tehdä  Reijolankatu lie maksimeissa, Esterinportti voisi olla mahdollinen, samoin uudet kääntymissuunnat.)


Olisiko jotenkin mahdollista tehdä vaihtoehtoinen linjastosuunnitelma, jossa rakennetaan vaikka maksimissaan 20-30 kilometriä uutta rataa? Toki uusien ratojen rakentaminen tarkoittaisi, että osasta nykyisiä rataosuuksia luovuttaisiin.

Linjastoa järkeistämällä ja korvaamalla osan busseista ratikoilla voisi minusta olla löydettävissä liikennekustannussäästöjä. Pisaran todennäköinen valmistuminen ensi vuosikymmenellä vielä muuttaa liikennejärjestelmää paljon kun kysyntä Rautatieasemalle ja Pasilaan vähenee. Samalla Töölö ja Hakaniemi tulevat merkityksellisemmiksi vaihtopaikoiksi.

----------


## Ketorin

> Entäs linjan 23 korvaaminen ratikalla ainakin Ilmalaan asti? Linjoillakin on joukkoliikennekysyntää.
> 
> Kolmosen voisi sitten hyvin lopettaa Viipurinkadulta, samoin seiskan Länsi-Pasilan lenkin poista
> 
> (Pääsisikö Ilmalasta vielä jotenkin vaikka Haagaan?)


Muuten hyvä, mutta heillä ei ole varmaan lupaa ehdottaa niin pitkiä kiskoja kuin linjojen yhdistys Sturenkadulle, kerta homma tapahtuu nykyisen verkon puitteissa tulevat laajennoksen huomioiden. 

Siitä päästään varsinaiseen keskustelun jatkoon, eli mihin tämä perustuu, että Ilmalan jatkon olisi oltava nimen omaan ysilinjan jatko ja siten mentävä Pasilansiltaa pitkin? Onko tätä vaihtoehtoa tutkittu silloin, kun ysiä tutkinttiin, tai silloin kun Pasilanraitiotietä tutkittiin? Kieltämättä Ilmalan jatko voisi kulkea Viipurinkatua, jolloin ratkeaisi näppärästi tämäkin muka-ongelma, että siltaa pitäisi ensin leventää sen rakentamiseksi.

Tuo 23:n korvaaminen vaatii raidejokerin. Vasta sitten se on keskustaraitioteiden puoli kilsaa kerrallaan 20 vuoden väännön jälkeen -laajentumistrategian piirissä.

----------


## Knightrider

_HSL:n blogi vuonna 2015:_

Ratikkalinjaston suunnittelussa ollaan päästy hyvään vauhtiin ja aluksi keskityttiin tunnistamaan nykyisen raitiolinjaston vähiten toimiviin osuuksiin. Suunnitelman laadinnan alkumetreiltä oli selvää, että on myös kokonaisia toimimattomia linjoja.

Nykyisiä raitiolinjoja tarkasteltaessa huomio kiinnittyi pieniin matkustajamääriin erityisesti raitiolinjalla 1 (ja 1A). Vaikka linja kulkee tiiviin kivikaupungin alueella, on kuormitus aamuruuhkassakin keskustan suuntaan reilusti alle puolet I-junan kuormituksesta. Viikonloppuisin matkustajia ei ole ollenkaan. Tilannetta on yritetty korjata viimeksi kesällä 2014 harventamalla vuoroväliä 17,5 minuuttiin, uusimalla liikennöintiajat ja säästämällä muissa raitiovanuliikenteen kustannuksissa mm. purkamalla Linjojen raitiotien. Ykköslinja on silti heikentänyt bussiliikenteen kuormituksia vain vähän, Käpylän ja Mäkelänkadun paikallismatkoista raitiovaunulla tehdään vain kymmenisen prosenttia. Tehokas bussiliikenneverkkomme on nopeasti noussut Mäkelänkadun ja Käpylän pääjoukkoliikennerungoksi.



Bussien ja raitiolinjan 1 keskimääräisiä matkustajakuormituksia aamutunnin klo 8 - 9 ajalta



 Suunnittelun valokeilassa on siis nyt Käpylä. Miksi ykkösen ratikka ei nauti suosiotaan Käpylässä? Yksi luonnollinen syy lienee se, että linja ei kulje raitiovaunuverkon keskellä vaan oikeastaan sen reunalla. Bussiverkosto palvelee alueella raitiovaunuverkkoa paremmin ja kulkee useampaan suuntaan ja tämä näkyy selvästi linjan kuormituksessa: Mäkelänkadun bussipysäkkien kuormitus on liki kaksinkertainen raitiovanupysäkkeihin verrattuna. Käpylän asema-alueen kehittymisen myötä linjan 1 reitti alkaa yhä enemmän pudota asutuksen ja työpaikkojen painopisteestä. Nykyisin alueen joukkoliikennepalvelua voi kuvata hajautuneeksi.

 Toinen mahdollinen syy voi olla se, että ykkösen ratikalla ei pohjoispäässään pääse luontevasti minnekään. Päätepysäkki on Pohjolanaukiolla, joten matkat rautatieasemalle ja Itä-Pakilan suuntaan luontevampaa matkustaa suoraan bussilla, kuin vaihtamalla ajoneuvoa Pohjolanaukiolla.
 Linjastovaihtoehtojen muodostamisessa Käpylän liikennettä alettiin miettiä seuraavaa kysymystä:


*Pitäisikö Käpylän raitioliikenne keskittää yhdelle reittikadulle?*

 Nykytilanteessa Käpylästä keskustaan matkustettaessa pitää valita, meneekö bussiin vai jääkö yksin pysäkille odottamaan ratikkaa. Raitiovaunun vuoroväli on hajanainen. Niinpä sattumalta raitiovaunupysäkille lähtiessään voi tulla pysäkille juuri ratikan mentyä ja hetken päästä voi nähdä läheisellä kadulla bussin ajelemassa kohti keskustaa, mutta siihen ehtiminen on jo mahdotonta.

 Yleinen joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluratkaisu on keskittää samaan paikkaan kulkevat linjat yhdelle kadulle eikä linjata reittejä muutaman korttelin välein. Etu syntyy siitä, että keskittämällä vuorot voidaan tarjota aiempaa tiheämpi vuoroväli ja toisaalta matkustajan ei tarvitse päättää, minkä linjan pysäkille hän menisi.  Joukkoliikenteen käytettävyys paranisi tarjonnan keskittämisen tuoman havainnollisuuden ja helppouden myötä.



Linjojen keskittäminen yhdelle reittikadulle mahdollistaa tiheämmän vuorovälin (Nielsen G. et al., HiTrans Best practice guide 2 - Planning the network, 2005)




 Helsingissä ja kourallisessa muita eurooppalaisia Helsingin suuruusluokan kaupunkeja tehdyssä haastattelututkimuksessa (BEST-tutkimus 2011) matkustajat olivat valmiimpia kävelemään hieman pidemmän matkan saavuttaakseen tiheämmin kulkevan joukkoliikennevälineen. Tämä tutkimustulos puoltaisi keskittämistä.

 Tämän suunnitteluperiaatteen käyttö Käpylässä johtaisi nykyisen matkustuskysynnän, nykyisen ja tulevan maankäytön ja katuverkon perusteella siihen, että raitioliikenne kannattaisi keskittää Mäkelänkadulle.



Suunnitelmavaihtoehto, jossa Käpylän raitioliikenne on keskitetty Mäkelänkadulle.


Tällöin Mäkelänkadulla kulkisi raitiolinja 7A/7B nykyistä tiheämmin. Linja 1 ei liikennöisi, mutta Mäkelänkatua kulkisi edelleen kattava bussitarjonta. Raitiolinjan 7A/B pysäkit sijaitsevat varsin lähellä asutuksen painopisteitä. Kävelymatkat lähimmille raitiovaunupysäkeille pitenisivät pääosin alle kilometrillä, mutta tämän seurauksena pidentynyt matka-aika kompensoituisi vastaavasti lyhyempänä keskimääräisenä odotusaikana pysäkillä.

 Eniten palvelutaso heikkenisi Mäkelänkadun pohjoispäässä ja Pohjolankadun, Osmontien ja Panuntien muodostamassa kolmiossa. Näillä alueilla kävelymatkat lähimmälle keskustaan vievän raitiolinjan pysäkille pitenisivät merkittävästi. Bussilinjat toimisivat korvaavana liikenneyhteytenä keskustaan nykyiseen tapaansa, mutta varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina vuoroväliä saatettaisiin joutua tihentämään korkean kuormituksen vuoksi. 

 Raitioliikennettä ei voi poistaa tyystin Helsingistä ja tämä tarkastelu koskeekin vain Käpylää, jossa bussi- ja raitiolinjat kulkevat lähellä toisiaan. Muu Helsinki on oma suunnittelukysymyksensä.

Suunnittelussa tehtävillä ratkaisuilla on käytännössä aina vaihtoehtoja. Niin myös tälläkin. Linjaa 1 koskeneen muutoksen myötä yhteyksiä Käpylästä ja Mäkelänkadulta Kallion, Kaartinkaupungin ja Eiran suuntaan voi olla tarpeen täydentää uudella bussilinjalla. Minkä paikkojen välillä linjan 19 pitäisi kulkea?

Näistä suunnitelmavaihtoehdoista on mahdollista esittää kommentteja ja kysymyksiä suunnittelun tueksi. Tämänkaltaisten suunnitteluratkaisujen tekeminen suuntaa  koko linjastokokonaisuuden suunnittelua. Suunnittelutyön aikana on jo ilmennyt vastaavia muitakin haastavia kohteita, joissa joudutaan tekemään kompromissejä sen suhteen miten liikennöinnin resursseja käytetään. Hyvällä suunnittelulla resursseja voidaan kohdentaa sinne, missä niistä saatavat hyödyt ovat suurempia kuin muissa vaihtoehdoissa olisivat olleet.

----------


## Minä vain

_Valokeilassa linja 6:_

Ratikkalinjaston suunnittelussa ollaan päästy hyvään vauhtiin ja aluksi keskityttiin tunnistamaan nykyisen raitiolinjaston vähiten toimiviin osuuksiin. Suunnitelman laadinnan alkumetreiltä oli selvää, että on myös kokonaisia toimimattomia linjoja.

Linjan 6 reittiä seurailee Bulevardilla linja 20 sekä keskustan pohjoispuolella kokonaisuudessaan linjat 68 ja 71.

Bussiverkosto palvelee alueella raitiovaunuverkkoa paremmin ja kulkee useampaan suuntaan, jos linja 20 yhdistetään linjaan 68 tai 71. Nykyisin alueen joukkoliikennepalvelua voi kuvata hajautuneeksi. Kulkeehan Bulevardilla linja 20 ja Hämeentiellä 68 ja 71, Kumpulan kampukselta etelään vieläpä tukku muita linjoja. 

Kuormitus Hietalahden silmukasta on vähäistä. Arabiassa linjojen 68 ja 71 yhteenlaskettu kuormitus ylittää linjan 6 kuormituksen. Hämeentiellä Kumpulan kampukselta etelään jo yksistään metron kuormitus ylittää linjan 6 kuormituksen.

Linjastovaihtoehtojen muodostamisessa linjan 6 liikenneteen osalta alettiin miettiä seuraavaa kysymystä:


*Pitäisikö Bulevardin ja Hämeentien liikenne keskittää yhdelle linjalle?*

 Nykytilanteessa Bulevardilta tai Hämeentieltä keskustaan matkustettaessa pitää valita, meneekö odottamaan bussia vai raitiovaunua. Raitiovaunun vuoroväli on keskustan pohjoispuolella kokonaisuudessaan heikompi kuin linjojen 68 tai 71 yhteenlaskettu vuoroväli. Lisäksi osaa alueesta palvelee metro. Niinpä sattumalta raitiovaunupysäkille lähtiessään voi tulla pysäkille juuri ratikan mentyä ja hetken päästä voi nähdä jopa samalla kadulla bussin ajelemassa kohti keskustaa, mutta siihen ehtiminen on jo mahdotonta.

 Yleinen joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluratkaisu on keskittää samaan paikkaan kulkevat linjat yhdelle kadulle eikä linjata reittejä muutaman korttelin välein. Etu syntyy siitä, että keskittämällä vuorot voidaan tarjota aiempaa tiheämpi vuoroväli ja toisaalta matkustajan ei tarvitse päättää, minkä linjan pysäkille hän menisi.  Joukkoliikenteen käytettävyys paranisi tarjonnan keskittämisen tuoman havainnollisuuden ja helppouden myötä.



Linjojen keskittäminen yhdelle reittikadulle mahdollistaa tiheämmän vuorovälin (Nielsen G. et al., HiTrans Best practice guide 2 - Planning the network, 2005)



Tämän suunnitteluperiaatteen käyttö linjan 6 varrella johtaisi nykyisen matkustuskysynnän, nykyisen ja tulevan maankäytön ja katuverkon perusteella siihen, että linjaa 6 käyttävä karjalauma kannattaisi kokonaisuudessaan siirtää yhdistetylle linjalle 20+68 tai 20+71. Lisäksi matkustajien käyttettävissä olisivat edelleen linja 8 ja metro.

Bussilinjat toimisivat korvaavana liikenneyhteytenä keskustaan nykyiseen tapaansa, mutta varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina vuoroväliä saatettaisiin joutua tihentämään korkean kuormituksen vuoksi.

Korvaava bussilinja on noin 5 minuuttia nopeampi kuin linja 6. Linjan 6 lakkauttaminen lisäisi näin ollen matkustajamääriä 17 %.

Raitioliikennettä ei voi poistaa tyystin Helsingistä ja tämä tarkastelu koskeekin vain linjaa 6, jossa bussi- ja raitiolinjat kulkevat lähellä toisiaan. Muu Helsinki on oma suunnittelukysymyksensä.

Suunnittelussa tehtävillä ratkaisuilla on käytännössä aina vaihtoehtoja. Niin myös tälläkin. Uusi bussilinja saattaisi olla epätäsmällinen Kaivokadun ruuhkaisuuden takia. Linjojen yhdistäminen voidaan jättää tekemättä, sillä kävelymatka Erottajalta Rautatientorille on vähäinen ja sitä paitsi mentävissä linjalla 3. Tällöin ainoa muutos nykytilanteeseen olisi linjan 6 lakkautus.

Näistä suunnitelmavaihtoehdoista on mahdollista esittää kommentteja ja kysymyksiä suunnittelun tueksi. Tämänkaltaisten suunnitteluratkaisujen tekeminen suuntaa  koko linjastokokonaisuuden suunnittelua. Suunnittelutyön aikana on jo ilmennyt vastaavia muitakin haastavia kohteita, joissa joudutaan tekemään kompromissejä sen suhteen miten liikennöinnin resursseja käytetään. Hyvällä suunnittelulla resursseja voidaan kohdentaa sinne, missä niistä saatavat hyödyt ovat suurempia kuin muissa vaihtoehdoissa olisivat olleet.

----------


## aki

Täytyy sanoa että kahden viimeisen viestin lukeminen hieman ihmetytti. Sen sijaan että yritettäisiin oikeasti kehittää ratikkaverkostoa, niin mieluummin ehdotetaan ratikkalinjojen korvaamista busseilla! Koska Mäkelänkadulla ja Hämeentiellä on runsas bussitarjonta, niin sillä perusteella voidaan lakkauttaa linjat 1 ja 6.Mun mielestä kutonen puolustaa paikkaansa bussilinjastoa täydentävänä vaihtoehtoa. Linja on myös oman kokemukseni mukaan melko hyvin kuormittunut joten en käsitä miksi tällainen linja pitäisi lakkauttaa ja ihmiset sulloa jo valmiiksi täysiin busseihin. Bussiliikennettä on määrätietoisesti poistettu tukkoiselta Kaivokadulta ja nyt esitetään  Yhdistettyjä bussilinjoja 20+68 tai 20+71 joka korvaisi kutosen. Kaiken järjen mukaan tuollaisen linjan pitäisi kulkea juurikin sitä tukkoista Kaivokatua. Ykkösellekin kannattaisi miettiä sellaisia ratkaisuja joilla niitä matkustajia saataisiin lisää, nyt ratkaisu on linjan lakkautus ja matkustajien siirtäminen busseihin. Mun mielestä ykkösestä pitäisi tehdä vahva runkolinja Käpylän ja Keskustan välille ja nimenomaan pyrkiä vähentämään sitä bussirallia.

----------


## petteri

> Ykkösellekin kannattaisi miettiä sellaisia ratkaisuja joilla niitä matkustajia saataisiin lisää, nyt ratkaisu on linjan lakkautus ja matkustajien siirtäminen busseihin. Mun mielestä ykkösestä pitäisi tehdä vahva runkolinja Käpylän ja Keskustan välille ja nimenomaan pyrkiä vähentämään sitä bussirallia.


Ykkösen voisi kyllä lakkauttaa, tilalle sitten korvaava linja reittiä Punavuori - Töölö - Pasila - Koskela - Oulunkylän asema. Toki tuota varten pitää rakentaa uusia kiskoja Fredalle, Topeliuksenkadulle ja linjan loppupäähän. Kasikin vetää porukkaa, miksei tuokin.

Samoin 23 raiteille, jolloin ratikka menee linjojen, Alppilan sekä Keski-Pasilan läpi Ilmalaan. Lisäksi uusi poikittaislinja reittiä Kalasatama - Pasila - Meilahti.

Vielä kun rakentaa radan Korkeavuorenkadulle ja uudet kääntöpaikat (Olympiaterminaali ja Kompassi) etelään, 2/3 ja seiskat voidaan lopettaa ja korvata koko etelän ja Pasilan ratikkatarjonta heilureilla. Etelästä voidaan tuon jälkeen poistaa bussilinjat 14, 17, 18 ja 24. Myös suurempi osa Pasilan bussiliikenteestä siirtyy raiteille eli sieltäkin tulee liikennekustannussäästöjä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Niinpä. Sitten voi ja pitää kysyä, miten tällainen tehtävänanto on syntynyt, miksi ja kenen toimesta. (Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin pieniä radanpätkiä saa tehdä  Reijolankatu lie maksimeissa, Esterinportti voisi olla mahdollinen, samoin uudet kääntymissuunnat.)


Oliko syynä nyt se, että tämä on puhdas HSL:n hanke ja ratainfra on kaupungin vastuulla?

Mutta hyvä etenemistie varmastikin olisi miettiä tavoitelinjasto, johon kuuluisi myös uudet osuudet ja tämän jälkeen suunnitella etenemispolku kohti tätä linjastoa. Ja tässä etenemispolussa luonnollinen ensimmäinen askel voisi todellakin olla ne muutokset, jotka voidaan tehdä "heti", siis ilman muutoksia rataverkossa, seuraavana taas vähäisiä muutoksia vaativat ja niin edelleen.

Sinällään pitää antaa positiivista palautetta, että suunnittelun kulusta kerrotaan jo näin varhaisessa vaiheessa ja vieläpä avataan suunnittelufilosofiaa. Näinhän on helpompi antaa mielekästä palautetta ja esittää vaihtoehtoja, jotka HSL voisi myös kokea järkeviksi. Tämä kertoo myös, että suunnittelijoilla itsellään on terve itseluottamus, kun he eivät yritä suojella pohdintojaan salaamalla. Toivottavasti tämä kertoo myös taustalla olevasta ammattitaidosta!

Poliittista tukea todellakin tarvittaisiin, vaikkapa selkeä päätös siitä, että rataverkkoon investoidaan. Sehän on edellytys sille, että raitiotiestä tulee joukkoliikenteen pääkulkumuoto kantakaupungissa. Pohjaksi voisi HSL esittää muutamia alustavia tulevaisuuden verkostoja, alkaen vaatimattomista laajennuksista päättyen kaikkiin mielekkäisiin laajennuksiin. Tältä pohjalta voisi poliitikot sitten päättää, miten kunnianhimoisia ollaan, eli paljonko halutaan rahaa käyttää ja suunnittelutyön pohjaksi saataisiin periaatepäätös siitä, kuinka paljon vuosittain keskimäärin käytetään rahaa laajennuksiin. Silloin olisi mahdollista tehdä uskottava etenemispolkukin, joka määrittelisi myös, missä järjestyksessä laajennuksia tehdään.

----------


## Ketorin

Ikävä kyllä ovat tainneet aika pitkälle päättää jo, mitä tapahtuu, oli blogia tai ei.

Siis oikeasti, jos ongelman asettelu on, että "nykymuotoinen kakkos-kolmonen ei toimi pohjoisosassaan", ja ainoat vaihtoehdot siihen ovat "Korvataan busseille" ja "jätetään ennalleen". Ei vakuuta. Tällä menolla ykkönenkin jää sille sijalleen, kunnes se lopetetaan kannattamattomana, sitä kun ei kannata kehittää, koska se on kannattamaton.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Täytyy sanoa että kahden viimeisen viestin lukeminen hieman ihmetytti. Sen sijaan että yritettäisiin oikeasti kehittää ratikkaverkostoa, niin mieluummin ehdotetaan ratikkalinjojen korvaamista busseilla!


Ensimmäinen noista viesteistä alkaa sanoilla "HSL:n blogi vuonna 2015", tarkoittaen, että kirjoittaja pelkää, että kolmosen lopettamisen jälkeen lopetusvuorossa on ykkönen vuonna 2015. Toinen mainitsemistasi viesteistä on selkeästi jatkoa tälle - käyttäen osin jopa ihan samoja ilmaisuja. Molemmissa on siis nähdäkseni kyse satiirista.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kakkosen ja kolmosen muodostama lenkki voitaisiin jossain vaiheessa hajottaa. Tässä on yksi mahdollinen tulevaisuuden versio: https://mapsengine.google.com/map/ed...4.klVYVW-s98Ng. Tällä hetkellä ei pääse Porvoonkadulta Sturenkadulle pohjoisen suuntaan ja tämän järjestäminen voi ylipäätään olla ongelma. Tuo kakkosen pohjoisessa oleva päättärin sijainti on päättämättä. Kolmosen päättäri voisi sijaita Munkkiniemessä, mutta turhan päällekäisyyden välttämiseksi sille voisi tehdä päättärin myös Meilahteen. Tässä Kolmonen jatkaa Hernesaareen jossain vaiheessa lähivuosina rakennettavia kiskoja pitkin ja kakkonen käyttää nykyistä 1A:n päättäriä, mutta toki voi jatkaa Hernesaareen, jos esimerkiksi ajantasaus aiheuttaa ongelmia. Kakkonen on laitettu kulkemaan jo Topeliuksenkatua pitkin. Linjojen reitti tiivistettynä:
2 (Hernesaari-)Eiran sairaala-Makasiiniterminaali-Kaivokatu-Kamppi-Linnanmäki-Kumpula
3 Hernesaari-Kaivokatu-Karhupuisto-Linnanmäki-Meilahti(-Munkkiniemi)

----------


## aki

> Ensimmäinen noista viesteistä alkaa sanoilla "HSL:n blogi vuonna 2015", tarkoittaen, että kirjoittaja pelkää, että kolmosen lopettamisen jälkeen lopetusvuorossa on ykkönen vuonna 2015. Toinen mainitsemistasi viesteistä on selkeästi jatkoa tälle - käyttäen osin jopa ihan samoja ilmaisuja. Molemmissa on siis nähdäkseni kyse satiirista.


Niinpä näyttääkin olevan kun ei siellä virallisella HSL:n blogisivustolla mitään tietoa ollut noista ykkösen ja kutosen suunnitelmista. Oli vaan niin aidon näköistä tekstiä että menin halpaan :Smile:  Toivoa sopii ettei nuo todeksi muutukaan.

----------


## petteri

Tässä minun alustava ehdotukseni, joka korvaisi linjat 1, 2, 3, 7A ja 7B

Busseista poistuvat kaikki linjat Erottajan ja Kampin eteläpuolelta (14,17,18,24) sekä 23.

Lisäksi Pasilan tason bussiliikennettä siirtyy rajusti raiteille.

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/ed...g.k2SpaFD9V27Q

----------


## Max

Hmmm. Linkkiä pukkaa, mutta tuo sivusto näkyy olevan auki vain gmail-käyttäjille. Voisiko noita kuvia mitenkään tuoda tänne kuvina, kun en kyllä viitsisi tuota varten uutta sähköpostitiliä perustaa?

----------


## petteri

Tässä alustava ehdotukseni linjaston muutoksista jpg:nä. Tämä siis korvaisi linjat 1,1A,2,3,7A,7B sekä merkittävästi bussiliikennettä. Olisikohan tuossa ehdotuksessa uutta raidetta vähän toistakymmentä kilometriä?



Muut linjat pysyisivät ennallaan.

----------


## MJG

Kovin perinteisiä. Minä ehdotan sitä, että otetaan 11 päätepistettä verkoston reunoilta ja yhdistetään ne 11 linjalla siten, että kaikilta päätepysäkeiltä lähtee kaksi linjaa ja kaikki kulkevat kaupungin halki. Päätepisteet olisivat Munkkiniemi, Pikku-Huopalahti, Pasila, Käpylä, Arabia, Katajanokka, Olympialaituri, Kaartinkaupunki, Eira, Hietalahti ja Länsisatama.

Alustavasti linjat olisivat

1 - Länsisatama-Mechelininkatu-Ooppera-Nordeskiöldinkatu-Pasila
2 - Pasila-Puukkobulevardi-Hakaniemi-Kaivokatu-Kamppi-Hietalahti
3 - Hietalahti-Bulevardi-Kaivokatu-Kallio-Käpylä
4 - Käpylä-Kurvi-Senaatintori-Eira
5 - Eira-Freda-Bulevardi-Kaivokatu-Kallio-Sturenkatu-Arabia
6 - Arabia-Kurvi-Ooppera-Kaartinkaupunki
7 - Kaartinkaupunki-Mannerheimintie-Munkkiniemi
8 - Munkkiniemi-Ooppera-Töölö-Mikonkatu-Kauppatori-Olympialaituri
9 - Olympialaituri-Tehtaankatu-Freda-Mannerheimintie-Pikkuhuopalahti
10 - Pikkuhuopalahti - Mannerheimintie - Aleksanterinkatu - Katajanokka
11 - Katajanokka - Hakaniemi - Kallio - Nordenskiöldinkatu - Ooppera - Töölö - Kamppi - Länsisatama

Pariin kolmeen paikkaan kaiketi tarvittaisiin uusi kääntymissuunta.

----------


## hmikko

> Päätepisteet olisivat Munkkiniemi, Pikku-Huopalahti, Pasila, Käpylä, Arabia, Katajanokka, Olympialaituri, Kaartinkaupunki, Eira, Hietalahti ja Länsisatama.


Unohtuiks tästä rata Ruoholahden kautta Jätkäsaareen?

----------


## Ketorin

Tässä olisi vielä yksi ehdotelma, miten hoitaa kolmonen, jos kerran alaosaa ei muuteta. En uskonut, että kukaan tajuaa (tai viitsii ottaa aikaa tajuamiseen) sen sanallisen kuvauksen, joten piirsin kuvan vanhaan templaattiini. Eli tarvitaan kyllikinportin kääntömahdollisuus ja vaihteet Nordenskiöldinkadulle. Kakkonen ajaa itä-Pasilaan ja kolmonen Länsi-Pasilaan. Kolmonen voidaan myös jatkaa ilmalaan yhdeksän sijasta.

Ongelmia:
- Suora yhteys Alppilasta Töölöön katoaa.
- Suuri rinnakkaisuus yhdeksikön ja seiskan kanssa
→  Voidaan ratkaista lopettamalla seiska?
→  Vaunuja vapautuu ja voidaan kokeilla jotain täysin uutta linjaa.

----------


## MJG

> Unohtuiks tästä rata Ruoholahden kautta Jätkäsaareen?


Ei, se on linjan 11 reitti.

----------


## Max

> Ei, se on linjan 11 reitti.


Luulisin kyllä, että hmikko tarkoittaa sitä toista Jätkäsaaressa sijaitsevaa päätesilmukkaa, jonne nykyään ajaa kasi... Ehdotuksesi linja 11 päätepisteen olet nimennyt Länsisatamaksi.

Linjat jäisivät ilmeisesti edelleen ilman liikennettä?

----------


## MJG

> Luulisin kyllä, että hmikko tarkoittaa sitä toista Jätkäsaaressa sijaitsevaa päätesilmukkaa, jonne nykyään ajaa kasi... Ehdotuksesi linja 11 päätepisteen olet nimennyt Länsisatamaksi.
> 
> Linjat jäisivät ilmeisesti edelleen ilman liikennettä?


Kasin päätepiste on vain tilapäisesti siinä kasan vieressä. Rata jatkuu Länsisatamaan, kunhan katuja syntyy.

----------


## late-

> Tässä alustava ehdotukseni linjaston muutoksista jpg:nä. Tämä siis korvaisi linjat 1,1A,2,3,7A,7B sekä merkittävästi bussiliikennettä. Olisikohan tuossa ehdotuksessa uutta raidetta vähän toistakymmentä kilometriä?


Tuossa on äkkiseltään ajatusta. Varsinkin tuo Punavuori-Töölö-Pasila-Koskela-Oulunkylä tarjoaisi ratikalla kiinnostavan uuden akselin. Pessimistinä tosin sanoisin, että kantakaupungin eteläosassa on lähes mahdotonta saada noin suurta muutosta läpi.

----------


## j-lu

> Tässä alustava ehdotukseni linjaston muutoksista jpg:nä. Tämä siis korvaisi linjat 1,1A,2,3,7A,7B sekä merkittävästi bussiliikennettä. Olisikohan tuossa ehdotuksessa uutta raidetta vähän toistakymmentä kilometriä?
> 
> Muut linjat pysyisivät ennallaan.


Onko mitään syytä sille, miksei Kalasatama - Pasila - Meilahti voisi kulkea Mäkelänkatua uusien kiskojen sijaan? Mäkelänkadun eteläpäähän jäisi ehdotuksessa ilman raitiovaunulinjaa, samaten Vallilan amis jäisi palvelematta, kun Sturenkatua ei kulje mikään linja.

Eteläinen kantakaupunki ja Töölö tulisivat ehdotuksessa "melko" hyvin palveltua, mutta etelästä puuttuisi nykyinen poikittainen yhteys. Omien havaintojeni mukaan Tehtaankatua kuitenkin kuljetaan paljon parin pysäkinvälin matkoja. Mustalla merkattu Meilahti - Eteläsatama voisi jatkaa Eteläsatamasta Telakalle.

----------


## 339-DF

Veikkaisin, että Alppila-gate on Tallinnan-matkailijoiden ja Verkkokaupan asiakkaiden syytä.

HSL:n rikkinäiset työkalut eivät tietenkään osanneet ennustaa Länsiterminaalin matkustajamääriä lähellekään oikein, ja kun totuus sitten paljastui, niin ensin sorvattiin 9X ja sitten 6T. Noista pitäisi päästä eroon, ja looginen ja selkeä ratkaisu on tihentää ysin vuoroväliä. Sille vaan ei ole kysyntää pohjoispäässä, joten kysyntä pitää luoda keinotekoisesti lopettamalla kolmosen Alppilan-osuus.

Busseihin viehkoutunut kuntayhtymä ei myöskään tahdo laittaa ratikoihin nykyistä enempää rahaa, joten ottamalla kolmonen pois Alppilasta vapautuu rahaa tihennettävälle ysille.

Mikko Särelä ja Otso Kivekäs ovat kommentoineet HSL:n blogissa rakentavasti mutta rajusti. Epäilen, että jos Alppila-gaten tapaisia keskustelunherättäjiä tulee lisää, niin suunnittelutiimillä on kohta niskassaan muitakin poliitikkoja. Ratikkareittien sohiminen kun on sittenkin vähän eri asia kuin jonkun 251BTK:n reittimuutos jossain syrjäpellolla.

Tsemppiä nyt sinne tiimiin ja yksi toive: älkää unelmoiko mistään uusista 17-53-busseista. Meillä on näitä tyhjiä ja kalliita busseja jo aivan liikaa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Veikkaisin, että Alppila-gate on Tallinnan-matkailijoiden ja Verkkokaupan asiakkaiden syytä.
> 
> HSL:n rikkinäiset työkalut eivät tietenkään osanneet ennustaa Länsiterminaalin matkustajamääriä lähellekään oikein, ja kun totuus sitten paljastui, niin ensin sorvattiin 9X ja sitten 6T. Noista pitäisi päästä eroon, ja looginen ja selkeä ratkaisu on tihentää ysin vuoroväliä. Sille vaan ei ole kysyntää pohjoispäässä, joten kysyntä pitää luoda keinotekoisesti lopettamalla kolmosen Alppilan-osuus.
> 
> Busseihin viehkoutunut kuntayhtymä ei myöskään tahdo laittaa ratikoihin nykyistä enempää rahaa, joten ottamalla kolmonen pois Alppilasta vapautuu rahaa tihennettävälle ysille.
> 
> Mikko Särelä ja Otso Kivekäs ovat kommentoineet HSL:n blogissa rakentavasti mutta rajusti. Epäilen, että jos Alppila-gaten tapaisia keskustelunherättäjiä tulee lisää, niin suunnittelutiimillä on kohta niskassaan muitakin poliitikkoja. Ratikkareittien sohiminen kun on sittenkin vähän eri asia kuin jonkun 251BTK:n reittimuutos jossain syrjäpellolla.
> 
> Tsemppiä nyt sinne tiimiin ja yksi toive: älkää unelmoiko mistään uusista 17-53-busseista. Meillä on näitä tyhjiä ja kalliita busseja jo aivan liikaa.


Kyllä ysillä voisi olla kaksi reittiversiota, toinen kulkisi nykyisen lailla Pasilaan ja toinen Linjoille. Tästä olen kirjoittanut jo aiemminkin, mutta laitetaan nyt sama ratkaisu uudestaan esille. Toisaalta Konepajan aluetta rakennetaan koko ajan, samoin Ilmalaan on kerrostaloja rakenteilla. Keski-Pasilaan on kaiken lisäksi jossain vaiheessa tulossa paljon lisää rakentamista. Jos sen ysin saisi jatkettua sinne Ilmalaan, niin kyllä myös pohjoispään matkustajamäärät kasvaisivat mukavasti.

Kakkosen ja kolmosen käytettävyyttä laskee se, että monasti ratikka seisoo Eläintarhan pysäkillä jopa kahdeksan minuuttia. Sama on vaivannut seiskaa Pasilassa. Joskus on jopa ehtinyt vaihtaa edelliseen vuoroon, kun seiskan ratikka on tullut siinä kymmenen minuuttia etuajassa ajantasauspysäkille. Tuolle pitäisi oikeasti jossain vaiheessa tehdä jotakin. Länsi-Pasilasta Kallioon seiskalla matkustaessa joutuu pahimmillaan odottelemaan ensin ratikkaa kahdeksan minuuttia pysäkillä ja tämän lisäksi voi joutua odottamaan toiset kahdeksan minuuttia Pasilan aseman luona ratikassa. Joskus aamulla myöhästyttyäni seiskasta olen mennyt Mäkelänkatua kulkevalla bussilla Pasilan kohdalle ja kävellyt pysäkillä aikaa tasaavaan seiskan vuoroon, siis siihen, joka meni nenäni edestä Haapaniemen pysäkin kohdilla.

53 pitäisi yhdistää mahdollisimman pian linjan 205 kanssa: tuo yhdistelmä voisi oikeasti toimiakin. Sinällään jos Alppilaan tarvittaisiin joku uusi bussilinja, niin sitten vain pitäisi johtaa joku nykyisistä vaan uudelle reitille samaan tapaan kuin 205:n voisi johtaa Merihakaan.

----------


## MJG

> Busseihin viehkoutunut kuntayhtymä ei myöskään tahdo laittaa ratikoihin nykyistä enempää rahaa, joten ottamalla kolmonen pois Alppilasta vapautuu rahaa tihennettävälle ysille.


Minulle on jäänyt vähän sellainen olo, että HSL:n suunnittelupuoli lähestyy asioita kovin teknokraattipohjalta ja käyttäytymistieteiden ymmärtäjiä on joukossa aika vähän. Tosin teknokratiapohjaltakin kyllä pitäisi ymmärtää, että pendelilinjan viimeisillä pysäkinväleillä tyypillisesti on vähemmän matkustajia kuin keskustapysäkeillä. 

Jos suunnittelulähtökohtana on kapasiteetin maksimaalinen käyttöaste, ei ole järkevää ulottaa linjastoa juuri Hakaniemeä ja Kansallismuseota pohjoisemmaksi eikä Stokkaa etelämmäksi.

Kylmää teknokratiaa edustaa muun muassa historiallisen 3T/3B-konseptin tuhoaminen. Korvaava 2/3-konsepti on varmasti loogisempi, mutta maailma ei ole pelkkää logiikkaa. vaan perinteellä on silläkin sijansa.  Jäämme odottamaan, että HSL-alueella siirrytään epäloogisesta 24/60-kellosta ajanlaskuun, jossa vuorokausi jaetaan kymmeneen tuntiin, joista kussakin on sata minuuttia.

----------


## j-lu

> Kakkosen ja kolmosen käytettävyyttä laskee se, että monasti ratikka seisoo Eläintarhan pysäkillä jopa kahdeksan minuuttia. Sama on vaivannut seiskaa Pasilassa. Joskus on jopa ehtinyt vaihtaa edelliseen vuoroon, kun seiskan ratikka on tullut siinä kymmenen minuuttia etuajassa ajantasauspysäkille.


Kakkoskolmosella voi vaihtaa Eläintarhalla edelliseen vuoroon suunnilleen joka toinen kerta. Kuljettajat tästä kuuluttavatkin, että edellinen vuoro on vielä pysäkillä, lähdössä ihan just.

Rengaslinjojen ongelma on Helsingissä juuri se, että kun liikennöinnissä on runsaasti ulkoisia haasteita ja aikataulut ovat siksi todella väljät, niin päätepysäkeillä matka tyssää. Tällöin suuri osa renkaan kehästä jää hyödyntämättä, rengas ei toimi. Ja kun haasteille ei pystytä tekemään mitään, niin mielestäni on syytä pohtia rengaslinjojen korvaamista toisilla yhteyksillä.

----------


## petteri

> Onko mitään syytä sille, miksei Kalasatama - Pasila - Meilahti voisi kulkea Mäkelänkatua uusien kiskojen sijaan? Mäkelänkadun eteläpäähän jäisi ehdotuksessa ilman raitiovaunulinjaa, samaten Vallilan amis jäisi palvelematta, kun Sturenkatua ei kulje mikään linja.


Kalasataman ratikkaa on käsitykseni mukaan katuverkosta, liikennejärjestelyistä ja isoista korkeuseroista johtuen hankala saada sujuvasti Kalasatamasta ylös Mäkelänkadulle. Aleksis Kiven kadun linjauksen ympärillä on myös enemmän tiheää asutusta.

----------


## iiko

> HSL:n rikkinäiset työkalut eivät tietenkään osanneet ennustaa Länsiterminaalin matkustajamääriä lähellekään oikein, ja kun totuus sitten paljastui, niin ensin sorvattiin 9X ja sitten 6T. Noista pitäisi päästä eroon, ja looginen ja selkeä ratkaisu on tihentää ysin vuoroväliä. Sille vaan ei ole kysyntää pohjoispäässä, joten kysyntä pitää luoda keinotekoisesti lopettamalla kolmosen Alppilan-osuus.


Minun mielestäni 6T on käytännössä toimiva ratkaisu, kunhan vaan ihmiset osaisivat käyttää sitä! Jouduin käymään pari lauantaita sitten Bulevardilla. Molempiin suuntiin oli kulkuvälineenäni 6T. Mennessä matkalaukkukansa jäkitti rautatieasemalla ja vain yksi pariskunta uskalsi kiivetä sisään ja kysyä kuskilta että meneehän tämä myös Länsisatamaan (ilmeisesti oli huvikseen kilvitetty 6T Länsiterminaali?). Muut jäivät odottamaan ysiä. (tuolloin oli Europan lähtöaika lähellä, joten en usko heidän kaikkien olevan menossa jonnekin muualle) 

Paluumatkalla kulkine olikin sitten tuulilasikuormassa, eli pois päin osattiin tulla. Tietysti kun joku kaunis päivä kasi saa maata kiskojensa alle, niin tilanne voi muuttua - ehkä.

Mutta mitä tulee noihin aiempiin blogikirjoituksiin, niin jotenkin minulle jäi mielikuva siitä, että joku henkilöautolla työmatkojaan mistälie kulkeva tyyppi oli vääntänyt jotain kun joku oli pyytänyt. Samaa pohjaakin oli vielä käyttänyt jokaisessa ja samaa perustelua. Nuohan sisälsivät kertakaikkisen hassuja ratkaisuja muutenkin eikä vaan niitä bussireitteihin tukeutumista.

----------


## petteri

> Minun mielestäni 6T on käytännössä toimiva ratkaisu, kunhan vaan ihmiset osaisivat käyttää sitä! Jouduin käymään pari lauantaita sitten Bulevardilla. Molempiin suuntiin oli kulkuvälineenäni 6T.


6T:n olisi todellakin hyvä toimia. Jos ysin liikennettä nimittäin tihennetään, kuutosen Hietalahden lenkki on minusta potentiaalisesti lakkautusuhan alla. Ysin ja kutosen reitit ovat Meri-Kampissa kovin lähellä toisiaan. Vaikka minusta kutosen päättärin siirtoa Salmisaareen (tai vielä mieluummin Lauttasaaren metrosemalle) kannattaisi myös selvittää, silloin kutosen ratikalle saataisiin parempi toinen pää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------

Olisiko tämä mahdollinen kutosen jatko Lauttasaareen? (En ole kävellyt koko reittiä Lauttasaaressa läpi.)

----------


## Hape

Itse Lauttasaaressa asuvan sanoisin Petterin ehdottaman 6'n reitin jatkon olevan mahdollinen. Vastaavaa linjausta on muistaakseni esitetty vuosia sitten, tosin linjan 8 jatkona. Kannatan ideaa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Olisiko tämä mahdollinen kutosen jatko Lauttasaareen? (En ole kävellyt koko reittiä Lauttasaaressa läpi.)


Tuo ehdotuksesi vaikuttaa sinällään hyvältä. Jotain tuollaista sitä toivoisi kutoselle tehtävän. Itse olen aikaisemmin ajatellut, että kutonen olisi hyvä saada Katajaharjulle nykyisen linjan 20 reittiä, mutta Vattuniemi taitaa olla ratikan päättäriksi paljon potentiaalisempi paikka. Jos tuo ratikkalinja toteutuisi, Länsimetron tulon jälkeen Lauttasaaressa ei tarvittaisi muuta bussiliikennettä kuin Katajaharjulta syöttölinja Isokaarta pitkin metroasemalle ja kenties Vattuniemestä linja 510 Leppävaaran kautta Vantaankoskelle/Martinlaaksoon. Hiljaisen ajan liikenne on tietenkin asia erikseen.

Jos 2/3-kiertelijää ei saada toimimaan kunnolla, on noiden muodostama lenkki syytä hajoittaa. Tällöin Hernesaareen voisi mennä kolmonen ja tällöin kutosta ei enää siihen suuntaan tarvitse jatkaa, vaan se olisi tässäkin mielessä mahdollista jatkaa vaikka Lauttasaareen. Tässä vielä linkkinä jo aiemmin ehdottamani linjojen 2 ja 3 mahdolliset reitit: https://mapsengine.google.com/map/vi...4.klVYVW-s98Ng. Muutin tuon jokin aika sitten täysin julkiseksi, joten nyt tuo pitäisi näkyä ilman sisäänkirjautumista. 

Kympin voisi jatkaa Merikadulle. Tällöin Ullanlinnasta pääsisi keskustaan ratikalla suoraviivaista reittiä, eikä tarvitsisi kiertää kakkosella Kaartinkaupungin ja Kauppatorin kautta.

----------


## Safka

>   kulkuvälineenäni 6T. Mennessä matkalaukkukansa jäkitti rautatieasemalla ja vain yksi pariskunta uskalsi kiivetä sisään ja kysyä kuskilta että meneehän tämä myös Länsisatamaan (ilmeisesti oli huvikseen kilvitetty 6T Länsiterminaali?). Muut jäivät odottamaan ysiä.  


En huvituksista tiedä, mutta sekä 6T että 9 päättäri on nimenomaan Länsi_terminaali_. Länsisatama kaupunginosana kun sisältää myös mm. Hernesaaren, joka on hankalasti saavutettavissa Jätkäsaaren puolelta.

----------


## petteri

> Tuo ehdotuksesi vaikuttaa sinällään hyvältä. Jotain tuollaista sitä toivoisi kutoselle tehtävän. Itse olen aikaisemmin ajatellut, että kutonen olisi hyvä saada Katajaharjulle nykyisen linjan 20 reittiä, mutta Vattuniemi taitaa olla ratikan päättäriksi paljon potentiaalisempi paikka. Jos tuo ratikkalinja toteutuisi, Länsimetron tulon jälkeen Lauttasaaressa ei tarvittaisi muuta bussiliikennettä kuin Katajaharjulta syöttölinja Isokaarta pitkin metroasemalle ja kenties Vattuniemestä linja 510 Leppävaaran kautta Vantaankoskelle/Martinlaaksoon. Hiljaisen ajan liikenne on tietenkin asia erikseen.


Yksi haaste tuollaisessa metron syöttöratikassa kyllä on eli aikataulujen pitävyys linjojen päissä. Vattuniemen päästä lähdettäessä se ei ole ongelma, mutta Lauttasaaren metroasemalta Vattuniemeen on. Toisaalta se, että ratikka odottelisi tuossa kohdassa on keskustayhteyden kannalta ikävää. 

Ruuhka-aikaan Lauttasaari (M) - Vattuniemi välillä ratikkaa varmaan pitäisi täydentää joku bussi. Jos ratikan vuoroväli olisi koko päivän 10 minuuttia ja syöttöbussin ruuhkassa 10 minuuttia, varmaan saataisiin aikaan aika hyvä palvelu.

----------


## Albert

Kun nyt linjasto "vuonna 2015" olisi edes nykyinen, siis vailla rataosien lakkauttamista. Mitäs noita sotkemaan, kun uutta rataa ei anakaan ole tulossa.
Paitsi, että Lehmuskosken mukaan Helsinki lisää raideliikennettä ehkä varmasti, mutta ehkä jo vuoden 2050 paikkeilla ehkä. Uutisessahan mainittiin myös robottiautot varteenotettavana vaihtoehtona, ehkä.

----------


## aki

Jos nyt mietitään tilannetta vuonna 2015, eli ilman mittavia laajennuksia nykyiseen verkkoon. Linjoihin 4/T, 6/T, 8, 9 ja 10 en koskisi koska ne ovat hyvin kuormittuneita ja selkeitä, hyvin palvelevia linjoja. Nykyiset rengaslinjat 2/3, 7A/B ja lisäksi heikosti kuormitetun 1/A:n voisi miettiä uusiksi. Ykkösestä tekisin linjan jonka reitti olisi Pasilan asema-Mäkelänkatu-Hämeentie-Hakaniemi-R.Asema-Kamppi-Töölö-Kuusitie. Linja korvaisi 2:n osuuden Töölön ja R.aseman välillä ja 7:n Itä-Pasilasta Hakaniemeen. Uusi kolmonen kulkisi reitillä Munkkiniemi-Eläintarha-Kallio-Hakaniemi-Kruunuhaka-Eira (Aleksin,Bulsan ja Fredan kautta Telakkakadulle) Uuden seiskan reitti kulkisi Eira (Telakkakatu)-Kauppatori-R.asema-Mannerheimintie-Länsi-Pasila-Pasilan asema.
Uusi linjasto vaatisi radan Reijolankadulle ja vaihdejärjestelyjä ainakin Itä-Pasilaan, riippuen linjojen 1, 7 ja 9 kulkusuunnista Pasilan asemalle/ta. 
Laskeskelin myös uusien 1, 3 ja 7 linjojen kalustotarvetta. 10 min. Vuorovälit kaikilla linjoilla sekä realistisilla Kierros -ja kääntöajoilla sain vaunumääriksi ykköselle(9 vaunua) kolmoselle(10 vaunua) ja seiskalle(9 vaunua) Kokonaisvaunumäärä olisi siis 28 vaunua kun nykyisin linjoille 1A, 2/3 ja 7A/B tarvitaan ruuhkassa 37 vaunua. Jäisi siis vielä 9 vaunua joilla voisi tihentää vaikka ruuhkan vuorovälejä jos siis nykyinen vaunumäärä voidaan säilyttää eikä säästöjä haeta vuoroja karsimalla.

Uusi linjasto siis:

1 Pasilan asema-Sörnäinen-Kamppi-Töölö-Kuusitie
3 Munkkiniemi-Kallio-Kruunuhaka-Eira
4 Munkkiniemi-Lasipalatsi-Katajanokka/  Terminaali(T)
6 Arabia-Keskusta-Hietalahti/Länsiterminaali(T)
7 Eira-Kauppatori-R.asema-Länsi-Pasila-Pasilan asema.
8 Arabia-Töölö-Jätkäsaari
9 Pasilan asema-Hakaniemi-Kamppi-Länsiterminaali.
10 Pikku-Huopalahti-Lasipalatsi-Kirurgi.

Plussia:

- Linjatunnusten selkiytyminen
- Rengaslinjojen lakkauttaminen
- Paljon uusia yhteyksiä
- Bussilinjat 17 ja 53 korvataan raitiolinjalla 3 (vaihdoton yhteys Kruunuhaasta Punavuoreen ja Hakaniemestä Munkkiniemeen)

Miinuksia:

- Ykkösen poistuminen Pohjolankadulta, Mäkelänkadun pohjoispäästä ja Sturenkadulta. Korvaavana yhteytenä toimii bussilinja 51. 
- Vaihdoton ratikkayhteys Itä -ja Länsi-Pasilan välillä poistuu. Tosin seiskatkin tasaavat nykyisin aikaa Pasilan asemalla 5-10 minuuttia.

----------


## iiko

> En huvituksista tiedä, mutta sekä 6T että 9 päättäri on nimenomaan Länsi_terminaali_. Länsisatama kaupunginosana kun sisältää myös mm. Hernesaaren, joka on hankalasti saavutettavissa Jätkäsaaren puolelta.


Huvitukseni kohdistui niihin matkustajiin, jotka jäivät tumput suorana seisomaan pysäkille eivätkä osanneet lukea numeron ja kirjaimen viereisestä tekstistä, että tämä kyseinen vaunu menee juuri sinne minne hekin ovat menossa. Ei siis siihen, että siinä luki Länsiterminaali, koska niinhän niissä lukee ja niin niissä mielestäni pitääkin lukea.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:49 ----------




> Plussia:
> 
> - Linjatunnusten selkiytyminen
> - Rengaslinjojen lakkauttaminen
> - Paljon uusia yhteyksiä
> - Bussilinjat 17 ja 53 korvataan raitiolinjalla 3 (vaihdoton yhteys Kruunuhaasta Punavuoreen ja Hakaniemestä Munkkiniemeen)


Minä en vaan pysty ymmärtämään, miksi sellainen asia kuin rengaslinjojen poistuminen on jotenkin plussaa? Minusta näistä rengaslinjoista 7A/B on erittäin toimiva ja selkeä linja. Käsittääkseni sen kuormakin on aika tasainen koko reitillä. Minä en sitä poistaisi missään nimessä, vaihtaisin sen tosin kulkemaan kolmosen sijaan Mikonkatua pitkin, mahdollisesti jopa lisäksi Arkadiankadun kautta. Silloin voisi kakkoskolmoselle antaa numerot kulkusuunnan mukaan, kun tuota imbesilliä tuplakäyntiä rautatientorilla ei olisi.

Muuten tuli toisena asiana mieleen se, että minkä takia noissa blogeissa tuntui siltä, että raitiovaunuliikennettä haluttiin keskittää tietyille kaduille. Ilmeisesti ko. liikenne on täysin häiriötöntä eikä koskaan tapahdu mitään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minä en vaan pysty ymmärtämään, miksi sellainen asia kuin rengaslinjojen poistuminen on jotenkin plussaa?


Yksi tekijä ainakin on vain yhdet ajantasauspysäkit linjoilla. Vähintään kaksi pitäisi olla, jotta aikatauluista saadaan tarpeeksi luotettavia. Vaan keskustassahan ei tietenkään ole oikein tilaa ylimääräisille sivuraiteille, koska autojen pitää päästä sujuvasti ratikoiden ja muiden häiriötekijöiden ohi.

Näin siis nykyisen kaltaisessa tilanteessa. Eri asia on, jos raitioliikennettä saadaan joskus sujuvammaksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Minä en vaan pysty ymmärtämään, miksi sellainen asia kuin rengaslinjojen poistuminen on jotenkin plussaa?


Nurminen jo totesikin, mutta koska linjojen liikennönnistä puuttuu täsmällisyys, niin rengaslinjan potentiaalisista hyödyistä suuri osa menee hukkaan. Esimerkkinä nyt vaikka juuri tuo kakkoskolmonen, jossa ei pysty Eläintarhan pitkän pysähdyksen vuoksi sujuvasti matkustamaan Töölön ja Alppilan/Kallion väliä. Koska Eläintarha keskellä ei mitään, niin linja on ei varsinaisesti ole rengaslinja, vaan pikemminkin Alppila - Hakaniemi - Rautatieasema - Punavuori - Kauppatori - Rautatieasema - Töölö, ja tietysti sama toisinpäin. Käytännössä tullaan sitten siihen, että koska linja on pitkä ja suurilta osin päällekäinen muiden linjojen kanssa, niin se vie paljon vaunuja tarjoamatta hääviä lisäpalvelua. Silloin on perusteltua miettiä vaihtoehtoja: voitaisiinko sama palvelu kenties tuottaa toisenlaisilla linjoilla, vähemmillä vaunuilla ja niin edespäin. 

Asiassa on tietysti haasteensa, koska rengaslinjat on Helsingissä luonteeltaan "keräilyerä" -linjoja: kiertävät siis alueita, joihin ei heilureita oikein mielekkäästi saa kiertämään. Tämän vuoksi en ainakaan itse ole pienellä pohdinnalla ja ilman lisäraiteita sekä merkittävää liikenteen kasvattamista saanut aikaan järkevää linjastoa, jossa rengaslinjoista luovuttaisiin, mutta joka palvelisi kuten nykyinen linjasto.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Minä en vaan pysty ymmärtämään, miksi sellainen asia kuin rengaslinjojen poistuminen on jotenkin plussaa?


Tässä on taustalla sellainen resoneeraus, että on parempi, että joukkoliikennelinja kulkee kohtuullisen suoraan, kuin että se mutkittelisi, sillä mutkitteleva linja lisää matka-aikaa. Ja tilanne ei muutu siitä miksikään, jos nämä mutkat ovat aina samaan suuntaan, siis kyseessä on ympyrälinja. Ympyrälinja tarjoaa kohtuullisen suoran matkan noin neljänneksellä pituudestaan, pidemmälle mentäessä kiertoa alkaa olla aika paljon, siis oletuksella, että ympyrälinja on suunnilleen ympyrä.

Mutta tätä ei tule ottaa liian tiukasti, kyllähän ympyrälinjoissakin on mieltä. Jos tätä ajatellaan sääntönä, se tulisi kuulua: "_ Jos ei ole jotain muuta perusteltua syytä toimia toisin,_  linjan tulisi kulkea johonkin suuntaan ja pitää tämä suunta. Maantiede vaikka on tällainen perusteltu syy. Esimerkiksi Helsingissä on Töölönlahti, josta seuraa, että matkustettaessa tietyistä kaupungiosista toisiin, väistämättä joudutaan kiertämään, ja tuskin lienee sattuma, että meidän ympyrälinjat kiertävät Töölönlahden, poikkeuksena 2/3:n eteläkieppi, jossa palveltavana on niemenkärki, josta ylipäätään ei pääse kulkemaan kuin pohjoiseen.

Silti, periaatteessa ympyrälinja on huono, koska se on erikoistapaus kiemurtelevasta linjasta. Eli miinus, mutta ei välttämättä niin hirveän iso miinus.




> Muuten tuli toisena asiana mieleen se, että minkä takia noissa blogeissa tuntui siltä, että raitiovaunuliikennettä haluttiin keskittää tietyille kaduille. Ilmeisesti ko. liikenne on täysin häiriötöntä eikä koskaan tapahdu mitään.


Tässä taas perusajatus on, että on parempi keskittää liikenne yhdelle kadulle, jolle pystytään tarjoamaan tiheä vuoroväli, kuin jakaa liikenne usealle harvempaan kulkevalle rinnakkaiselle kadulle. Tämä on todellinen ongelma, mutta useinmiten kuitenkin bussiliikenteeseen liittyvä. Tietysti, jos kullekin näille rinnakkaiselle linjalle sinällään voi tarjota tiheän vuorovälin, ongelmaa ei ole. Tosin tässäkin tapauksessa voidaan miettiä, saataisiinko toimintaa tehostettua, jos kaksi vilkasta rinnakkaista linjaa saadaan yhteen ja tätä yhtä linjaa pystyttäisiin liikennöimään isommilla yksiköillä, tämäkin tapaus liittyy mieluummin muutaman bussilinjan yhdistämiseen yhdeksi raitiovaunulinjaksi.

Tuo tapaus Alppila taitaa ollakin ainoa kohta koko raitiotieverkolla, jossa on edes oiretta tämän tapaisesta ongelmasta. Ongelma on muuten itseaiheutettu, kun aikanaan bussilinja, oliko se nyt 24, korvattiin käytännössä yksi yhteen raitiotieradalla ja tehtiin siis rinnakkaisrata kolmosen radan kanssa. Silloin olisi voinut jo miettiä, jos oltaisiin ajeltu vain kolmosen rataa ja ysi olisi erkaantunut siitä vasta Sturenkadulla, tai vaihtoehtoisesti kolmoinen olisi kulkenut nykyistä ysin reittiä ja olisi rakennettu yhdysraide, sanotaan nyt vaikka Kajaaninkatua.

Itse törmäsin tähän vaivaan, ongelmasta puhuminen on liioittelua, toissakesänä, kun asuin Hakaniemessä ja eräs ystäväni Alppilassa. Alppilaan mennessä oli helppo vain ottaa ensimmäinen raitiovaunu, ysi tai kolmonen, mutta palatessa oli tylsä arpoa, kumpaa menee odottamaan. Toisin sanoen mennessä vuoroväli oli minun kannalta puolta lyhyempi kuin palatessa.

Summa summarun: nämä pohdinnat ovat ihan järkeenkäypiä ja kuuluvat suunnittelun alkuvaiheeseen. Suunnittelun edetessä eri ongelmat asetetaan tärkeysjärjestykseen ja sitten katsotaan, mikä on toisarvoista ja mikä tärkeää. On viisautta selvittää pienempiäkin ongelmia, vaikka niitä ei sitten ratkaistaisikaan, paras ratkaisu ei suinkaan ole täydellinen ratkaisu, sillä sellaista ei ole olemassakaan, vaan ratkaisu, missä suuret ongelmat on ratkaistu hyväksymällä pienet puutteet. On hyvä tietää, mitä on maksettu niistä ratkaisuista, joihin lopulta päädytään, siis tietää, minkä ongelmien kanssa on päätetty elää, hintana sille, että toiset ongelmat on ratkaistu.

----------


## j-lu

Mitenköhän Hsl selviää tulevaisuudessa mahdollisista Topeliuksenkadun kiskoista? Nehän kulkisivat vain parin korttelin päässä Manskun kiskoista ja aiheuttaisivat varmasti suuria ongelmia ja valinnan vaikeuksia töölöläisille.

----------


## hylje

Töölössä tuskin tulee minkäänlaisia vaikeuksia saada kovaa kuormaa molemmille kaduille. Jos Topeliuksenkadun bussitarjonta siirtyy raiteille, ongelma lienee pikemmin liian pienet ratikat.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Minä en vaan pysty ymmärtämään, miksi sellainen asia kuin rengaslinjojen poistuminen on jotenkin plussaa? Minusta näistä rengaslinjoista 7A/B on erittäin toimiva ja selkeä linja. Käsittääkseni sen kuormakin on aika tasainen koko reitillä. Minä en sitä poistaisi missään nimessä, vaihtaisin sen tosin kulkemaan kolmosen sijaan Mikonkatua pitkin, mahdollisesti jopa lisäksi Arkadiankadun kautta. Silloin voisi kakkoskolmoselle antaa numerot kulkusuunnan mukaan, kun tuota imbesilliä tuplakäyntiä rautatientorilla ei olisi.


Alun perin nimenomaan 7A/B:tä suunniteltiin Mikonkadun-Arkadiankadun reitille mutta pasilalaiset kuulemma vastustivat sitä niin pontevasti, että päädyttiin kolmoshölmöilyyn.

----------


## Piirka

> Ongelma on muuten itseaiheutettu, kun aikanaan bussilinja, oliko se nyt 24, korvattiin käytännössä yksi yhteen raitiotieradalla ja tehtiin siis rinnakkaisrata kolmosen radan kanssa.


17 dösa muutettiin ysiksi, vaan ei aivan yksi yhteen -suhteessa. Ullanlinnan kukkapropellihattusetätätiyhdistys vastusti raivokkaasti Korkeavuorenkadun rataa alas Kapteeninkadulle, koska pysäköintipaikat olisivat vähentyneet ja melutaso olisi noussut. Joidenkin suunnitelmien vaihtoehdoissa rataa on piirretty alas Korkeavuorenkatua ja ylös Kasarminkatua. Olisiko Kasarminkadun alkupätkän ylämäki ollut haasteellisen jyrkkä, mikäli tuo vaihtoehto olisi toteutunut?

----------


## Tuomask

> 17 dösa muutettiin ysiksi, vaan ei aivan yksi yhteen -suhteessa. Ullanlinnan kukkapropellihattusetätätiyhdistys...


Alppiharjun osalta suunnitelmissa oli vaihtoehto, jossa reitti ei olisi seurannut 17:ää niin tarkasti, vaan se olisi kulkenut Läntistä Brahenkatua kolmosen kanssa, ja sen jälkeen Sturenkadun kautta Aleksis Kiven kadulle, niinkuin 9 kesän poikkeusreitin ajan kulki. Tuosta vaihtoehdosta kuitenkin todettiin, että liian paljon jää palvelematta, jos reitti ei kulje sieltä Vallilan S-marketin kautta. Mistä olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## iiko

> Nurminen jo totesikin, mutta koska linjojen liikennönnistä puuttuu täsmällisyys, niin rengaslinjan potentiaalisista hyödyistä suuri osa menee hukkaan. Esimerkkinä nyt vaikka juuri tuo kakkoskolmonen, jossa ei pysty Eläintarhan pitkän pysähdyksen vuoksi sujuvasti matkustamaan Töölön ja Alppilan/Kallion väliä. Koska Eläintarha keskellä ei mitään, niin linja on ei varsinaisesti ole rengaslinja, vaan pikemminkin Alppila - Hakaniemi - Rautatieasema - Punavuori - Kauppatori - Rautatieasema - Töölö, ja tietysti sama toisinpäin. Käytännössä tullaan sitten siihen, että koska linja on pitkä ja suurilta osin päällekäinen muiden linjojen kanssa, niin se vie paljon vaunuja tarjoamatta hääviä lisäpalvelua. Silloin on perusteltua miettiä vaihtoehtoja: voitaisiinko sama palvelu kenties tuottaa toisenlaisilla linjoilla, vähemmillä vaunuilla ja niin edespäin.


Kolmosen reitti on oikeastaan niin hankala, että siitä ei saisi millään ilveellä tasaisesti liikennöityä, vaikka tekisi mitä. En muista, mitkä aikoinaan olivat perustelut, kun tuo kolmosen linjan päättäri siirrettiin tuonne keskelle ei mitään Porvoonkadulta. Jotenkin sellainen tutina minulla on, että se oli jossain määrin parempi paikka.

Ja kuten jo aikaisemmin totesin, pidän seiskaa toimivana rengaslinjana. Reittinä se on helpompi kuin 2/3, jolloin vuorovälit pysyvät kohtuu tasaisina. Lisäksi Pasilan asema on oikeastaan aika luonteva päättäri; vaunu käytännössä vaihtaa matkustajansa siinä - päättärin läpi matkustamista on lopulta suhteessa paljon vähemmän kuin 2/3-linjalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:20 ----------




> Alun perin nimenomaan 7A/B:tä suunniteltiin Mikonkadun-Arkadiankadun reitille mutta pasilalaiset kuulemma vastustivat sitä niin pontevasti, että päädyttiin kolmoshölmöilyyn.


Pasilalaiset? Minä olen aina ollut siinä luulossa, että töölöläiset vastustivat tätä...

----------


## petteri

> Kolmosen reitti on oikeastaan niin hankala, että siitä ei saisi millään ilveellä tasaisesti liikennöityä, vaikka tekisi mitä.


Kolmosen ja kakkosen yhdistelmässä on vaikean reitin lisäksi ongelmana reitin epätasainen kuormitus. Punavuori-Porvoonkatu välillä on paljon enemmän joukkoliikenteen kysyntää kuin muulla osalla reittiä. Nyt siihen ei voida vastata aikataulutuksella. Myöskin kutosen ja kolmosen tahdistaminen on nykyään aika mahdotonta. (Kolmosella ja kutosella on Punavuoressa  iso yhteinen palvelualue, jolle rautatieasemalta on tuplatiheä vuoroväli verrattuna toiseen suuntaan. Sama tilanne on muuten kolmosella ja ysillä Alppilassa.)

Jos katsotaan myös kolmosen Punavuoren ja Kampin palvelua, reitti Kampin läpi olisi minusta sekä helpompi saada pysymään aikataulussa, että paremmin palveleva. Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen toimivuus raitiovaunuilla helpottuisi merkittävästi jos tuossa risteyksessä kääntyvien vuorojen määrä vähenisi.

----------


## aki

> Pasilalaiset? Minä olen aina ollut siinä luulossa, että töölöläiset vastustivat tätä...


Kyllä nimenomaan Länsi-Pasilan asukkaat vastustivat seiskan siirtämistä Kampin kautta kulkevaksi koska haluttiin säilyttää suora ja nopea yhteys keskustaan.

----------


## iiko

> Kyllä nimenomaan Länsi-Pasilan asukkaat vastustivat seiskan siirtämistä Kampin kautta kulkevaksi koska haluttiin säilyttää suora ja nopea yhteys keskustaan.


Selvä. Joka tapauksessa Manskulta on myös vaihde vasemmalle, joten sen kolmosen olisi saanut siitäkin Kamppiin käännettyä. Ei olisi tarvinut koko Mikonkadun pätkää tehdä ollenkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL:n blogissa käsitellään nyt rengaslinjoja. Hyvät puolet tunnustetaan ja huonoista halutaan eroon lopettamalla linjat. Sellaista vaihtoehtoa ei nostettu esiin, jossa tolkuttoman pitkiä päättäritaukoja voisi lyhentää tekemällä liikenteestä luotettavampaa. Epäluotettavuus ja hajontahan niiden taukojen syynä ovat.

Keskustelu jäänee torsoksi, sillä konkreettisia vaihtoehtoja nykymallille ei vielä tarjota, joten kuntalaisella ei ole mitään, mihin nykytilannetta vertaisi.

----------


## vristo

> Selvä. Joka tapauksessa Manskulta on myös vaihde vasemmalle, joten sen kolmosen olisi saanut siitäkin Kamppiin käännettyä. Ei olisi tarvinut koko Mikonkadun pätkää tehdä ollenkaan.


Muistelen, että yksi kääntymisvaihe lisää tuohon erittäin vilkkaaseen ja haavoittuvaan risteykseen katsottiin liian riskialttiiksi. Lisäksi yhteys Kampista Kaivokadulle, keskusrautatieaseman eteen, katsottiin tärkeäksi, varsinkin kun sillä oltiin korvaamassa bussilinjan 18 silloista reittiä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Muistelen, että yksi kääntymisvaihe lisää tuohon erittäin vilkkaaseen ja haavoittuvaan risteykseen katsottiin liian riskialttiiksi. Lisäksi yhteys Kampista Kaivokadulle, keskusrautatieaseman eteen, katsottiin tärkeäksi, varsinkin kun sillä oltiin korvaamassa bussilinjan 18 silloista reittiä.


Jos Makasiiniterminaalilta tuleva ratikka kulkisi Aleksanterinkatua pitkin Mannerheimintielle ja siitä sitten kääntyisi Simonkadulle, olisi se mahdollisimman hankala ja epäkäytännöllinen laivalta junalle menijöille. Tällöin nimittäin täytyisi käyttää Aleksanterinkadun Stockmannin edustalla olevia pysäkkejä. Nykyinen kakkosen reitti on tässä mielessä kyllä paljon parempi vaihtoehto. Kaivokadun pysäkeiltä on kaikkein yksinkertaisin vaihtaa junaan, kun Rautatieasema on siinä aivan silmien edessä, toisin kuin Ylioppilastalon pysäkiltä Aleksanterinkadullla tai Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä. Sitä paitsi keskustan kautta kulkevien ratikoiden on syytä pysähtyä joko Kaivokadulla tai Lasipalatsin edustalla, kun nuo kulmat ovat sitä Helsingin ydinkeskustaa ja myös hyviä paikkoja vaihtaa ratikasta toiseen. 2/3-yhdistelmän ongelma on pitkät seisonta-ajat Eläintarhan pysäkillä, eikä niinkään numeroiden käyttö sinällään. Kyllä nykyinen systeemi on mielestäni tarpeeksi selkeä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sellaista vaihtoehtoa ei nostettu esiin, jossa tolkuttoman pitkiä päättäritaukoja voisi lyhentää tekemällä liikenteestä luotettavampaa. Epäluotettavuus ja hajontahan niiden taukojen syynä ovat.


Niin, kun tätä ei voida hoitaa ilman KSV:tä ja HKL:llää. Oma valistunut arvaukseni on, että tässä on perimmäinen syy HSL:n bussi-innostukseen: se on ainoa joukkoliikenteen laji joka on ihan oikeasti HSL:n käsissä eikä joku naapurivirasto ole kampittamassa suunnitelmia. Eiköhän ihan minimimuutos nykytilanteeseen olisi HKL:n siirtäminen HSL:n alaisuuteen kaupungilta, ainakin infrapuoli.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:26 ----------

Sillähän olisi jo psykologinenkin vaikutuksensa, kun raitiotieliikenne olisi omaa.

----------


## Pmatti

> Niin, kun tätä ei voida hoitaa ilman KSV:tä ja HKL:llää. Oma valistunut arvaukseni on, että tässä on perimmäinen syy HSL:n bussi-innostukseen: se on ainoa joukkoliikenteen laji joka on ihan oikeasti HSL:n käsissä eikä joku naapurivirasto ole kampittamassa suunnitelmia. Eiköhän ihan minimimuutos nykytilanteeseen olisi HKL:n siirtäminen HSL:n alaisuuteen kaupungilta, ainakin infrapuoli.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:26 ----------
> 
> Sillähän olisi jo psykologinenkin vaikutuksensa, kun raitiotieliikenne olisi omaa.




Tai  infrasta automaattiprojekti länsimetrolle, tuntuu olevan enemmän toimintaa ja vähemmän politikointia sunntaan ja toiseen.

----------


## MrArakawa

> HSL:n rikkinäiset työkalut eivät tietenkään osanneet ennustaa Länsiterminaalin matkustajamääriä lähellekään oikein, ja kun totuus sitten paljastui, niin ensin sorvattiin 9X ja sitten 6T. Noista pitäisi päästä eroon, ja looginen ja selkeä ratkaisu on tihentää ysin vuoroväliä. Sille vaan ei ole kysyntää pohjoispäässä, joten kysyntä pitää luoda keinotekoisesti lopettamalla kolmosen Alppilan-osuus.


HSL on jo joutunut tihentämään ysin vuoroväliä iltapäivän lauttamatkustajien takia. Iltaruuhkassa ajetaan 8 minuutin vuorovälein kolmen ruuhkavuoron voimin. 





> Itse Lauttasaaressa asuvan sanoisin Petterin ehdottaman 6'n reitin jatkon olevan mahdollinen. Vastaavaa linjausta on muistaakseni esitetty vuosia sitten, tosin linjan 8 jatkona. Kannatan ideaa.


Lauttasaarelaisten suora keskustayhteys on jatkossa metro, joten ei liene perusteltua tarjota sen rinnalla päällekkäistä ratikkayhteyttä keskustaan. Sen sijaan kasin jatkaminen Vattuniemeen tarjoaisi lauttasaarelaisille liityntäyhteyden metroon ja samalla suoran poikittaisyhteyden alueille, jonne metrolla ei pääse.

----------


## petteri

> Lauttasaarelaisten suora keskustayhteys on jatkossa metro, joten ei liene perusteltua tarjota sen rinnalla päällekkäistä ratikkayhteyttä keskustaan.


Minusta keskusta-alueilla S-bahntyypiset ratkaisut toimivat hyvin niin, että maan alla menee pitemmän vuorovälin nopea linja ja maan päällä tiheästi pysähtyvä ratikka. Ei tuossa ole ongelmaa päällekkäisyydestä, tiheässä kaupungissa tarvitaan eri pysäkkivälin ja linjanopeuden yhteyksistä.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Veikkaisin, että Alppila-gate on Tallinnan-matkailijoiden ja Verkkokaupan asiakkaiden syytä.
> 
> HSL:n rikkinäiset työkalut eivät tietenkään osanneet ennustaa Länsiterminaalin matkustajamääriä lähellekään oikein, ja kun totuus sitten paljastui, niin ensin sorvattiin 9X ja sitten 6T. Noista pitäisi päästä eroon, ja looginen ja selkeä ratkaisu on tihentää ysin vuoroväliä. Sille vaan ei ole kysyntää pohjoispäässä, joten kysyntä pitää luoda keinotekoisesti lopettamalla kolmosen Alppilan-osuus.
> 
> Busseihin viehkoutunut kuntayhtymä ei myöskään tahdo laittaa ratikoihin nykyistä enempää rahaa, joten ottamalla kolmonen pois Alppilasta vapautuu rahaa tihennettävälle ysille.
> 
> Mikko Särelä ja Otso Kivekäs ovat kommentoineet HSL:n blogissa rakentavasti mutta rajusti. Epäilen, että jos Alppila-gaten tapaisia keskustelunherättäjiä tulee lisää, niin suunnittelutiimillä on kohta niskassaan muitakin poliitikkoja. Ratikkareittien sohiminen kun on sittenkin vähän eri asia kuin jonkun 251BTK:n reittimuutos jossain syrjäpellolla.
> 
> Tsemppiä nyt sinne tiimiin ja yksi toive: älkää unelmoiko mistään uusista 17-53-busseista. Meillä on näitä tyhjiä ja kalliita busseja jo aivan liikaa.


Väitän, että pahimmat ongelmat nelosen ja ysin liikennöintiin on luotu nimenomaan lakkauttamalla terminaalien bussilinjat 15A ja Katajanokan 17.

Vakavimmin ilmenevää ongelmaa ei ratkaise vuorovälin tihentäminen, sillä tilanteen laukaisee samalla minuutilla rantaan saapuvat sadat matkustajat. Vakavin ongelma kun ei ole varsinaisesti laivamatkustajien kärrääminen pois alueelta vaan vakiomatkustajien käyttämien välipysäkkien palvelutason heikkeneminen. 

Pysäkillä parveilevia satoja odottajia saadaan poistettua noin 70 matkustajaa, täysi vaunullinen, kerrallaan. Siksi vuorovälistä ja kapasiteetista (jos nyt pysytellään bussien ja ratikoiden luokassa) riippumatta Ruoholahden villoilla, Bunkkerilla ja Huutokonttorilla vakiomatkustajat joutuvat odottamaan usean vuorovälin verran päästäkseen matkaan, sillä pysäkeille saapuvat vaunut ovat portaikkoja myöten täynnä ulkopaikkakuntalaisia laivamatkustajia! Jätkäsaaren asuinkortteleista pois matkustaessa on siksi hyvin vaikea arvioida sopivaa lähtöaikaa, jos ei suostu kävelemään Kamppiin muiden linjojen luokse. Täyttä linjapituutta ajavien vakivaunujen lisääminen ei auta siihen, että välipysäkkien näkökulmasta 10 peräkkäistä lähtöä palvelevat yhtä hyvin kuin ajamatta jätetyt lähdöt. Toki Kamppiin käveleminen on myös ysin kulkiessa normaalisti matka-ajan kannalta kilpailukykyistä.

Toiseen suuntaan kysyntähuippu on leveämpi, ja saattaisi ratketa linjaa ylipäätään vahvistamalla. Tällöinkin tosin huipun purkaminen olisi kallista, kun vaunu päätyisi alta aikayksikön kolistelemaan tyhjänä Alppilaan.

Jos yleisötapahtumat ja ruotsinlaivat palveltaisiin erillisellä linjastollaan, ei vakiomatkustajien palvelun laatu romahtaisi aina laivan tullessa satamaan, ja tungoksesta kärsisivät vain sen aiheuttaneet. Tällöin myös lisättävät vaunut liikennöisivät nimenomaan ruuhkasta kärsivällä alueella - vaikkapa laivaterminaalien, vaihtopysäkkien ja kaukoliikenteen asemien välillä. h15A ei edes ollut juurikaan hitaampi kuin h9, vaikka foorumilla olikin varmaa tietoa ysin nopeudesta ennen kuin ensimmäistäkään vaunua oli ajettu.

Kustannuksia toki periaatteessa päällekkäisistä vaunuista tulisi, mutta säännöllisten ruuhkanpurkubussien hinta ei välttämättä olisi aivan yhtä korkea kuin bussiliikenteen yleensä. Laivamatkustajien aiheuttamat ruuhkahuiput ovat työmatkaruuhkien ulkopuolella, ja bussiliikennöitsijä voisi varmastikin yhdistellä autokiertoja, minkä hinnoittelussaan huomioiva liikennöitsijä saisi kilpailuetua. Laivalinjat myös tuottanevat kerta- ja vuorokausilippumyyntiä.

Niin, ja kuten varmasti tiedät, nykyinen 17 ei edusta virkamiesten suunnitteluosaamista. Sen sohlasivat paikalleen Kruunuhaan paremmista helsinkiläisistä ja heidän äänistään huolestuneet poliitikot, eikä sillä ole tarkoituskaan palvella mitään todellista kysyntää. Myöskään sillä 53-inhokillasi ei ole yhtään omaa autoa, vaan se hoidetaan 503:n autoilla.

----------


## Ketorin

> kun vaunu päätyisi alta aikayksikön kolistelemaan tyhjänä Alppilaan


Mikä estää ajamasta pelkästään laivojen tullessa ja mennessä kulkevaa linjaa, sanotaan vaikka Hakaniemen lenkkiin saakka? Tulkoon sinne vaikka 3 vaunua jonossa, jos se on kysyntä. Sitten kun joskus kuljettajarahastuksesta luovutaan, tällä linjalla se voitaisiin säilyttää ja terminaalille laittaa iso kyltti _"Kuljettajarahastus vain linjalla 9T"_. Viinalasteineen Kamppiin ja asemalle pyrkivät maalaiset voivat jatkaa oravannahoilla maksamista ja Jätkäsaarelaisilla on oma ajallaan kulkeva vaunu, johon voi mahtua istumaankin.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Mikä estää ajamasta pelkästään laivojen tullessa ja mennessä kulkevaa linjaa, sanotaan vaikka Hakaniemen lenkkiin saakka? Tulkoon sinne vaikka 3 vaunua jonossa, jos se on kysyntä. Sitten kun joskus kuljettajarahastuksesta luovutaan, tällä linjalla se voitaisiin säilyttää ja terminaalille laittaa iso kyltti _"Kuljettajarahastus vain linjalla 9T"_. Viinalasteineen Kamppiin ja asemalle pyrkivät maalaiset voivat jatkaa oravannahoilla maksamista ja Jätkäsaarelaisilla on oma ajallaan kulkeva vaunu, johon voi mahtua istumaankin.


Vaikka niin. Ongelma on linjaston rakenteessa eikä siihen varsinaisesti liity se, mitä materiaalia pyörässä on käytetty. Tosin ratikoiden kierrättäminen esimerkiksi seutulinjoille on busseja hankalampaa, mikä voi liittyä tai olla liittymättä lisävaunujen hintaan. Huippuminuutilla rantaan muuten tulee varmasti kolmea bussia tai kolmea teräsjoukoa suurempi matkustajalössi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väitän, että pahimmat ongelmat nelosen ja ysin liikennöintiin on luotu nimenomaan lakkauttamalla terminaalien bussilinjat 15A ja Katajanokan 17.


Myös HKL:n suunnitteluyksikössä oli aikanaan vallalla sellainen harhaluulo, että suuret matkustajapurskeet kannattaa hoitaa nimenomaan busseilla. En tiedä, mistä se ajatus silloin syntyi, mutta kovin yksin HKL-Suy oli maailmalla sen ajatuksensa kanssa  muualla kun ajatellaan juuri päin vastoin.

Bussin 15A matkustajamäärä nousi 352 % vuodessa, kun bussi lakkasi olemasta ja muuttui ratikaksi. Tämä siis laskien ne matkustajat, jotka nousivat kyytiin sen Länsiterminaalin päättäriltä.

Bussi 13 puolestaan muistaakseni lakkautettiin siksi, ettei sitä käytetty riittävästi  tottelemattomat laivamatkustajat kävelivät nelosen pysäkille Vyökadulle. 

Olisiko helsinkiläinen ratkaisu tähän ongelmaan se, että 9 pitäisi ovet visusti kiinni siinä terminaalin pääoven edessä seistessään ja pieni lappunen pysäkkitolppaan teipattuna  kehottaisi kävelemään 250 m jonnekin bussipysäkille? Way to go  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Olisiko helsinkiläinen ratkaisu tähän ongelmaan se, että 9 pitäisi ovet visusti kiinni siinä terminaalin pääoven edessä seistessään ja pieni lappunen pysäkkitolppaan teipattuna  kehottaisi kävelemään 250 m jonnekin bussipysäkille? Way to go


Ehkä terminaalit on sitten pilattu totaalisesti ja lopullisesti HKL:n suunnitteluosaamisella. Noh, eräät tahot tahtovat joka tapauksessa siirtää laivat Vuosaareen.

Ehkä päätöksenteossa on salaa tajuttu, ettei ysillä ole tarkoituskaan toteuttaa edes etäisesti käyttökelpoista joukkoliikenneyhteyttä jätkäsaarelaisille. Päättäjät tietävät ratikan olevan olemassa siksi, että sitä on kiva näyttää turisteille ja sen väitetään piristävän kaupunkikuvaa, ja tosiasiassa joukkoliikenteen hoitavat muut välineet. Ilmeisesti ajatuksena onkin, että Jätkäsaaresta kävellään oikeiden välineiden luo - reippaasti yli 250 metriä - ja ehkä ysin hitauden tarkoitus on saada asukkaat kävelemään, jotta turistit voivat huristella imagomuseokatiskalla.

Eihän tässä mitään pahaa ole, mutta kaupunkikuvaratikan liikenteelle rahat pitäisi kaivella jostain matkailunedistämisen tai museotoimen budjetista sen sijaan, että kirskuttimilla kiusataan vakavasti otettavaa joukkoliikennettä kasaavaa HSL:ää.




> Myös HKL:n suunnitteluyksikössä oli aikanaan vallalla sellainen harhaluulo, että suuret matkustajapurskeet kannattaa hoitaa nimenomaan busseilla. En tiedä, mistä se ajatus silloin syntyi, mutta kovin yksin HKL-Suy oli maailmalla sen ajatuksensa kanssa  muualla kun ajatellaan juuri päin vastoin.


Muissa eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa ratkaisut ovat erilaisia, sillä niissä käytettävät ratikat eivät ole säälittävän pieniä eli bussien kokoisia. Vaikka lukisit tauotta mantraa, jonka mukaan ratikoissa nyt vaan on kapasiteettia, ei se kasvata helsinkiläisiä vaunuja. Helsingissä kun vaunujen kapasiteetissa on jääty pahasti jälkeen trendeistä ja taloudellisista realiteeteista - 39 istumapaikkaa ja seisomatila vain takasillalla on ratkaisu, jota varten ei missään muualla pidetä yllä ratikkajärjestelmän vaatimaa massiivista huolto- ja tukijärjestelmää.

Tukholmassa terminaalit on annettu Flygbussarnan hoidettavaksi, eikä järjestely pilaa Södermalmin tai Ladugårdsgärdetin asukkaiden matkoja. Siellä maksukykyiset asiakkaat voivat maksaa ruuhkattomasta premium-linjasta tai kävellä muutaman sata metriä vakinaisen liikenteen luokse. Kapasiteetti riittää jopa Vikingiä lähinnä olevalla Folkungagatanilla, vaikka sitä palvellaan aivan tavallisilla busseilla. Tosin monet matkustajat kokevat Tunnelbanan vetovoiman.

----------


## 339-DF

Samin mielipiteet ovat piristävän poikkeavaa huumoria.




> Päättäjät tietävät ratikan olevan olemassa siksi, että sitä on kiva näyttää turisteille ja sen väitetään piristävän kaupunkikuvaa, ja tosiasiassa joukkoliikenteen hoitavat muut välineet. Ilmeisesti ajatuksena onkin, että Jätkäsaaresta kävellään oikeiden välineiden luo - reippaasti yli 250 metriä - ja ehkä ysin hitauden tarkoitus on saada asukkaat kävelemään, jotta turistit voivat huristella imagomuseokatiskalla.


Edelleen, ysiratikkaan nousee Jätkäsaaressa 352 % enemmän matkustajia kuin busseihin 15 ja 15A nousi. Onko väliä sillä, miksi matkustaja nousee juuri ratikkaan? Pääasia kai kuitenkin, että nousee joukkoliikennevälineeseen. Vaikka sitten imagon vuoksi, jos ei muuten. 352 %!




> Helsingissä kun vaunujen kapasiteetissa on jääty pahasti jälkeen trendeistä ja taloudellisista realiteeteista - 39 istumapaikkaa ja seisomatila vain takasillalla on ratkaisu, jota varten ei missään muualla pidetä yllä ratikkajärjestelmän vaatimaa massiivista huolto- ja tukijärjestelmää.


Ennen kuin uskottavuutesi on kokonaan kadonnut, kannattaa tutustua HKL:n raitiovaunujen kapasiteettiin. Toki vielä muutaman vuoden ajan kalustossa on jonkin verran noita pieniäkin vaunuja, mutta ne ovat jo poikkeus  ei 14-bussiakaan ajeta pakettiautoilla. Minäkin toivoisin, että kalusto kasvaisi vielä 400-sarjaakin suuremmaksi, mutta 74 istumapaikkaa tai 200 matkustajapaikkaa on sentään oikea suunta.

----------


## MrArakawa

> h15A ei edes ollut juurikaan hitaampi kuin h9, vaikka foorumilla olikin varmaa tietoa ysin nopeudesta ennen kuin ensimmäistäkään vaunua oli ajettu.


Linjan 9 ajoajat ruuhka-aikoina ovat LTR-RT 11 min ja RT-LTR 15 min. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuoliset minimit LTR-RT 9 min ja RT-LTR 10 min. Bussin 15A ajoajoista minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta jos joku tietää vaikkapa viimeiseltä ajokaudelta, niin vertailun vuoksi olisi mukava nähdä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Linjan 9 ajoajat ruuhka-aikoina ovat LTR-RT 11 min ja RT-LTR 15 min. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuoliset minimit LTR-RT 9 min ja RT-LTR 10 min. Bussin 15A ajoajoista minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta jos joku tietää vaikkapa viimeiseltä ajokaudelta, niin vertailun vuoksi olisi mukava nähdä.


http://web.archive.org/web/200808200...ine=15A&type=1

Toiseen suuntaan 10 ja toiseen 11 minuuttia. Käytännössä ajoaika saattoi olla mitä tahansa 7 ja 45 minuutin välillä. Yleensä h15A oli hitaampi kuin nykyinen h9, vaikka muuten raitiovaunuliikenne on melkein aina busseja hitaampaa.

----------


## Max

> Bussin 15A ajoajoista minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta jos joku tietää vaikkapa viimeiseltä ajokaudelta, niin vertailun vuoksi olisi mukava nähdä.


Itselläni on tasan yksi kokemus ajalta, kun ysin kiskoja jo rakennettiin. Silloin 15A ajoi Elielinaukiolle 25 minuuttia, laivan tuloaika oli muistaakseni 9:30. Ilman suurempia kantamuksia kävely oli nopeampi tapa päästä Länsiterminaaliin.

----------


## petteri

> Edelleen, ysiratikkaan nousee Jätkäsaaressa 352 % enemmän matkustajia kuin busseihin 15 ja 15A nousi. Onko väliä sillä, miksi matkustaja nousee juuri ratikkaan? Pääasia kai kuitenkin, että nousee joukkoliikennevälineeseen. Vaikka sitten imagon vuoksi, jos ei muuten. 352 %!


Minusta on ihan aito ongelma jos Jätkäsaaren ja Meri-Kampin asukkailla ei ole luotettavaa joukkoliikennepalvelua. Hurjimmillaan ruuhkalaivasta purkautunee arviolta jopa yli 500 henkeä ratikkapysäkille reilussa 10 minuutissa. 

Nyt tuo aiheuttaa tilanteen, jossa Jätkäsaaren ja Meri-Kampin asukkaiden ratikkapalvelu romahtaa aina laivan tullessa, kun ratikkojen aikataulut menevät sekaisin ja osa ratikoista on Länsiterminaalin jälkeen tuulilasikuormassa, jolloin välipysäkeiltä ei pääse kyytiin.

Revi siitä sitten huumoria.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:10 ----------

Minusta yksi ratkaisu Jätkäsaaren terminaalin laivamatkustajaruuhkiin voisi olla, että aikataulun mukaisten vuorojen lisäksi olisi isoimpia matkustajapiikkejä vastassa Länsiterminaalilla odottamassa aina 1-4 lisäratikkaa. Niillä ei olisi tiukkaa aikataulua, vaan ne lähtisivät laivan tultua kun tulevat täyteen ja kääntyisivät takaisin vaikka Hakaniemessä. Aikataulun mukainen liikenne olisi sitten tuon lisäksi.

Tarvittavien ruuhkaratikoiden määrä ja summittainen aikataulu määritettäisiin päivittäin ja vuoroittain laivafirmoilta saatavien matkustajatietojen mukaan. Kalustoksi vaikka välipalamanneja jos ei muita ole vapaana.

Jos noille lisäratikoille ei ole nyt Länsiterminaalilla sopivaa odotuspaikkaa, sellainen on syytä rakentaa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Vaikka yleisesti ottaen matkustan mielelläni myös bussilla, en kyllä 15A tarjoamaa palvelua erityisemmin arvostanut. Kyllä ysin ratikka tarjoaa paljon parempaa palvelua kuin se hajautettu, kahteen suuntaan Länsiterminaalista liikennöinnyt 15(+15V)/15A. Nykyisin Espoon suuntaan menijät voivat jäädä pois ratikasta pysäkillä Ruoholahden villat ja nousta Espoon suunnan bussiin Lapinrinteen pysäkiltä tai jos tietää, että Espoon bussia joutuu odottamaan, niin voi mennä Kampin terminaalille asti. Ruoholahden villojen kohdalla vaihto on helppoa, olen itsekin vaihtanut tuossa bussista ratikkaan, tosin olen tyypillisesti jatkanut tuosta ratikalla Kallion suuntaan Jätkäsaaren sijasta. Täytyy sanoa, että tuon 15(+15V)/15A:n liikennöidessä sitä Espoosta päin bussilla tullessa tyypillisesti päätyi kävelemään sen loppumatkan Ruoholahdesta laivalle ja toiseen suuntaankin tuli yleensä mentyä tuo väli jalkaisin. 

Yleisesti ottaen ysin ratikalla on paljon paremmin pysäkkejä keskustan alueellla ja ratikkamatkojen ollessa suhteellisen lyhyitä, ei ratikan hitaus ole oikeasti mikään erityisen suuri ongelma. Tietenkin ratikan kulun nopeuttaminen olisi aina hyvästä. Sinänsä olen käyttänyt ysin ratikkaa melko paljon: olen kulkenut sillä Kallion ja Konepajan alueen väliä, Kallion ja Pasilan väliä sekä Kalliosta keskustaan, Kamppiin sekä Jätkäsaareen eli olen käyttänyt tuota ratikkalinjaa sen koko reitin pituudelta. Kyllä ysin ratikka toimii suhteellsen hyvin. Tietenkin laivamatkustajien täyttäessä ratikan Länsiterminaalia seuraavilta pysäkeiltä voi olla hyvin vaikeaa ellei jopa mahdotonta mahtua kyytiin, mutta kyllä ainakin Simonkadun kohdalla ratikasta jää aina sen verran väkeä pois, että kyytiin on mahtunut. Suurin osa laivalta tulijoista tuntuu jäävän pois Kaivokadulla, joten tyypillisesti silloin vapautuu istumapaikkojakin niille, jotka haluavat istua ja kaikki uudet ratikkaan nousijat pääsevät mukavasti kyytiin.  

Jätkäsaaressa rakennustyöt pitäisi hoitaa niin, että Crusellin sillan suunnalta tulevia kiskoja päästäisiin jatkamaan mahdollisimman pikaisesti Länsiterminaalille. Onko muka jotenkin mahdotonta järjestää asioita tuolla siihen malliin, että tuo jatkaminen onnistuisi? Tuon jatkeen sietäisi olla jo nyt käytössä tai ainakin kulkureittiä Länsiterminaalin ja kasin päättärin välillä pitäisi selkiyttää ja parantaa nykyisestä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Jätkäsaaressa rakennustyöt pitäisi hoitaa niin, että Crusellin sillan suunnalta tulevia kiskoja päästäisiin jatkamaan mahdollisimman pikaisesti Länsiterminaalille.


Onkohan tuo hyväkään idea? Miksi tuo sinusta on toivottavaa? Miten itse sen näen, Jätkäsaareen tulisi taas yksi keskustan päässä ajantausausongelmainen U-linja, olettaen siis, että 9 ja 8 yhdistettäisiin ja se alkaisi ajaa kuin 2 ja 3 vaihtaen tunnusta kesken matkan. Toinen vaihtoeto on, että U:n toinen haara ajaisi Bulevardin (ja edelleen Aleksanterinkadun) kautta ja toinen haara Kampi kautta. Jos ei siitä tule U-linjaa, kiskoja ei ole mitään järkeä yhdistää, vaan pidetään homma nykyisellään.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Onkohan tuo hyväkään idea? Miksi tuo sinusta on toivottavaa? Miten itse sen näen, Jätkäsaareen tulisi taas yksi keskustan päässä ajantausausongelmainen U-linja, olettaen siis, että 9 ja 8 yhdistettäisiin ja se alkaisi ajaa kuin 2 ja 3 vaihtaen tunnusta kesken matkan. Toinen vaihtoeto on, että U:n toinen haara ajaisi Bulevardin (ja edelleen Aleksanterinkadun) kautta ja toinen haara Kampi kautta. Jos ei siitä tule U-linjaa, kiskoja ei ole mitään järkeä yhdistää, vaan pidetään homma nykyisellään.


Toivottavasti niitä linjoja ei yhdistetä millään älyttömällä tavalla. Mutta vaikkapa sen kasin jatkaminen Länsiterminaalille toisi hyvän yhteyden Töölöstä Länsiterminaalille ja tuolloin metroon vaihtajat voisivat matkustaa kasilla Ruoholahden metroasemalle. Näin ollen ratikoilla pystyisi hoitamaan kasvavat matkustajavirrat paremmin. Länsiterminaalin laivayhteyksien käyttäjämäärät ovat kasvussa ja Jätkäsaareen rakennetaan tiiviiseen tahtiin lisää asuntoja, joten alueen ratikkaliikenteeseen pitää kyllä panostaa kunnolla. Kysehän on tässä siitä, että nykyisin kasilla ei vielä pääse Länsiterminaalin eteen vaan siinä välissä on suhteellisen epämääräinen alue, jonka läpi tosin on tehty jalankulkijoille jonkinlainen kulkureitti. Tämä ei ole kuitenkaan hyvää eikä palvelua. Länsiterminaali on sen verran tärkeä kulkukohde, että ei mielestäni ole ylipäätään mitään järkeä jättää kasin päättäri tuollaisen etäisyyden päähän Länsiterminaalista. Ei tuollaisen lyhyen radanpätkän rakentaminen niin kallista voi olla.

----------


## Knightrider

Jos 6T ajaa muka vajaakuormalla, siinähän on valmis linja jätkäsaarelaisille.

----------


## Ketorin

Kun viivojen piirtely on hauskaa, niin tein uuden linjaston. Ensin on lama-ajan budjettilinjasto, joka uskoakseni käyttää jonkin verran vähemmän vaunuja, kuin nykyinen, koska 1 ja 8 on yhdistettu toisiinsa Pasilassa. Llisäksi kolmosen ja kakkosen lenkki on rikottu kahdeksi linjaksi Arabianrantaan ja Tehtaankadun silmukkaan, niin nykyinen kutonen voidaan lakkauttaa. Sturenkatua täydentää uusi linja 5, joka ajaa myös Hietalahteen. Seiska on vedetty keskeltä kahtia linjoiksi 6 ja 7, jotka jatkuvat linjatunnustaan muuttaen läpi Pasiloiden ja ajantasaus on Erottajalla. Vielä vähemmillä vaunuilla ja hyvin lähellä nykyistä olevalla kattavuudella oltaisiin päästy, jos 8 olisi mennyt Viipurinkatua, mutta se linja ei olisi palvellut yhtään ketään. Kuitenkin se, että Käpylästä pääsisi nyt raitiovaunulla vaihdotta Pasilaan, antaisi linjalle edes jotain merkitystä nykyisen bussirallin perässä Kauppatorille mönkimiseen verrattuna.

Säästyneille vaunuille voidaan toki keksiä myös uutta käyttöä. Ensinnäkin HSL ilmaisi blogissaan huolensa Ullanlinnan valioveronmaksajien huonoista yhteyksistä Mannerheimintielle, joten uusi ykkönen luodaan paikkaamaan sen tarvetta, ratikkahan on kantakaupungin liikenneväline. Uuden linjan pohjoispää hoitaa myös Sturenkadun, joten tällöin Sturenkadulta vapautunut 5 voi ottaa radikaalisti muuttuneen roolin ja palvella pienen kysynnän alueita: linjoja, Viipurinkatua ja Hietalahtea. Välimallina tästä 5 voisi ajaa myös pelkästään Hietalahden ja linjojen väliä. Maksimaalisessa tilanteessa 6:tta ja 7:ää jatketaan ohi Pasiloiden kohti Meilahtea ja Arabiaa, onhan Pasila Helsingin toinen keskusta.


Miten teen pienen esikatselukuvan  :Frown:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten itse sen näen, Jätkäsaareen tulisi taas yksi keskustan päässä ajantausausongelmainen U-linja, olettaen siis, että 9 ja 8 yhdistettäisiin ja se alkaisi ajaa kuin 2 ja 3 vaihtaen tunnusta kesken matkan.


Ei tuollaista ole missään ehdotettu eikä suunniteltu. 8:lla on jo yhteinen kierto 6:n kanssa, eikä 8:n Jätkäsaaren lenkki muodosta mitään järkeviä ympyrälinjayhteyksiä (tuskin kukaan haluaa ajaa Huutokonttorilta Ruoholahteen tai toisin päin). Päinvastoin; tulevaisuudessa kun Jätkäsaari rakentuu, ysille itselleen tulee Jätkäsaareen minilenkki Jätkäsaaren ympäri. Länsiterminaalille taas tulisi jokin toinen, vielä nimeämätön linja, joka kiertäisi sen saman lenkin toiseen suuntaan. Näin on ainakin nykyinen suunnitelma; se voi toki vielä elää.

Eli lyhyesti: Jos Saukonpaadesta jatketaan kiskot terminaalille, se tarkoittaa vain ja ainoastaan kasin reitin pidentämistä parilla pysäkillä, ei mitään muuta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:15 ----------

Täältä löytyy se nykyinen käsitys Jätkäsaaren tulevaisuuden linjoista.

http://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/files/uploads/jatkasaaren_raitiolinjat_2025.pdf

----------


## Ketorin

> Tulevaisuudessa kun Jätkäsaari rakentuu, ysille itselleen tulee Jätkäsaareen minilenkki Jätkäsaaren ympäri.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:15 ----------
> 
> Täältä löytyy se nykyinen käsitys Jätkäsaaren tulevaisuuden linjoista.
> 
> http://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/file...injat_2025.pdf


Tuli mieleen, jostain on tullut mielikuva, että tuota Välimerenkadun osuutta ei haluta enää toteuttaa. Ei ole kyllä yhtään mitään lähdettä tämän pönkäksi, ja talousarviossakin sille on suunniteltu varattavan rahaa vuonna 2016.  :Confused: 

Mitä muuten tarkoitit Jätkäsaaren minilenkillä ysille? Ilmauksesta saa sen kuvan, että tämä tarkoittaisi nimen omaan koko saaren yhteen suuntaan kiertämistä. Melkoinen pläiskäys menneisyydestä, jos kysytään; kai sillä täytyy olla joku syy, että nykyään ei raitioteillä juuri enää harrasteta kaupunginosien kokoisia paluusilmukoita.

Tällöin nämä Välimerenkadun kiskot voisivat kenties olla vain yhdensuuntaisetkin, tosin kai se varayhteyden nimissä olisi kaksiraiteinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä muuten tarkoitit Jätkäsaaren minilenkillä ysille? Ilmauksesta saa sen kuvan, että tämä tarkoittaisi nimen omaan koko saaren yhteen suuntaan kiertämistä. Melkoinen pläiskäys menneisyydestä, jos kysytään; kai sillä täytyy olla joku syy, että nykyään ei raitioteillä juuri enää harrasteta kaupunginosien kokoisia paluusilmukoita.


No itse asiassa tuossa nykyisessä suunnitelmakartassa ei tosiaan ole lenkkimallia, vaan A:n ja 9:n päät vain kohtaavat tuolla saaren nokassa. Tosin pitäisi tietää nykyisten suunnitelmien tekstipuolikin. Kartoissa on virheitäkin joskis.

Alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa siis oli ehdotettu nimenomaan sellaista "kaupunginosan kokoista kääntösilmukkaa", mutta kaksisuuntaista. Kuvaa siitä en tähän hätään löytänyt, mutta tekstiselitys eri vaihtoehdoista on täällä: http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2006/10/ra...akoulussa.html




> Tällöin nämä Välimerenkadun kiskot voisivat kenties olla vain yhdensuuntaisetkin, tosin kai se varayhteyden nimissä olisi kaksiraiteinen.


Tarkoitus siis oli, että toinen linja kiertää lenkin myötäpäivään ja toinen vastapäivään. Tällöin ei luonnollisesti yksiraiteisuus onnistu.

Ja olen itse siis ihan tyytyväinen, jos ei sellaista tule. Kaikki ympyrälinjat ovat lähtökohtaisesti sekavia. Palvelutasohan sinänsä olisi ihan sama kuin silläkin, että ratikat kääntyvät niemennokassa paluusuuntaansa, mutta lenkkimallissa keskustaan pitäisi mennä 9A:lla ja tulla takaisin 9B:llä (tai sitten mennä 9B:llä ja tulla takaisin 9A:lla).

----------


## Ketorin

> Tarkoitus siis oli, että toinen linja kiertää lenkin myötäpäivään ja toinen vastapäivään. Tällöin ei luonnollisesti yksiraiteisuus onnistu.
> 
> Ja olen itse siis ihan tyytyväinen, jos ei sellaista tule. Kaikki ympyrälinjat ovat lähtökohtaisesti sekavia.


Tällainen järjestely voisi sopia kenties etelä-Helsinkiin, Laivurinkatu-Merikatu-Neitsytpolku, koska sinne on varmaan vaikea saada kunnon paluusilmukoita muuten, varsinkin jos kävisi se ihme, että sinne päättyisi kaksi linjaa: sekä tulevan linjan 18 (alkuvaiheessa 18B:n) korvaaja ja sitten se alkuperäinen merikadun raitiotien jatko. 

Meinaan, jostain syystä kaikissa esityksissä jomman kumman silmukka vain tekee aina lenkin kahden vapaavalintaisen Merikatua vasten olevan korttelin ympäri. Ehkä sillä haetaan parempaa kattavuutta, kun olisihan siinä tilaa silmukalle Meripuistossa vakka kuinka, eikä se kai tarvitsisi sen suurempaa lovea viheralueeseen kuin rollikan vanha kääntöpaikka Laivurinkadun päässä.

----------


## Ketorin

HSL:n julkisuuskonsultti on blogikommenteissa heittänyt, että kolmonen voisi jatkua Meilahteen asti. Se olisikin käytännössä ainoa suunta, mihin Alppilan läpi vievä linja kannattaa vetää; joko sinne tai Töölöön, mutta Töölöstä Alppilaan ajettaessa melkein pakosti syntyy rengaslinja, ellei sitä nyt sitten katkaistaisi vaikka Harjutorille, mutta eihän siinä olisi mitään järkeä.

HSL on myös moneen kertaan sanonut, ettei kakkos-kolmosen alaosaa hajoteta. Kakkoselle olisi siten lännessä kaksi realistista suuntaa: Arabiaan Hämeentietä kutonen korvaten tai Alppilaan. Uskoisin kuitenkin, että kutonen pysyy ennallaan, koska Hämeenkadun kuormat ovat varmasti suuremmat kuin Tehtaankadun. Käpylää en pidä vaihtoehtona, koska kolmosta ajetaan selvästi pidempään ja ja tihempänä, vaikka Käpylälle annettaisiinkin jotain ensiapua, haluttanee se pitää erillään muista linjoista, ettei aikataulun rukkaus Käpylän ehdoilla aiheuta ongelmia muualla. Paavalinkirkon kautta Arabiaankaan ei ole realistinen mahdollisuus, koska se on lukittu: sinne on tultava kaksi linjaa, toisen Hämeentietä ja toisen Helsinginkatua. Paavalinkirkko on toki yksi kohde, mutta toisaalta jos ykkönen tulee edelleen sturenkatua, ne olisivat liian päällekäin, varsinkin jos ykkönen siirretään pois kauppatorilta. Edellä olevan vuoksi koko Sturenkadun mittaista linjaa ei ajettane ennen kuin Koskelan halliraiteelle tulee linjaliikennettä.  

Jos oletetaan, ettei kakkosta viedä Alppilaan, koska kuten yllä sanoin, siinä ei ole järkeä, vaan pitäisi jatkaa alas, jäljelle jää kaksi potentiaalista suuntaa: joko itä-Pasilaan tai Helsinginkadulle. Pasilan suhteen varmaan nykyinen kysyntä ja Emme-täti kertovat, että sinne ei kannata vetää lännen kautta toista linjaa, tai sitten seiskan länsipuoli katkaistaan. Näemme mitä tapahtuu. Joka tapauksessa Pasilaan pääsee nyt vaihdolla Opperassa, kuin myös muihin pohjoisen suuntiin. Toisaalta Helsinginkatu on suunta, johon tehdään myös paljon vaihtoja Oopperalla, ei siis olisi kohtuutonta tarjota sinne vaihdotonta yhteyttä etu-Töölöstä.

Tästä varmaan seuraa se, että kasi olisi seuraava linja, joka alkaa näivettyä, ainakin jos se katkaistaan Mannerheimintiehen. Jos se jatkaisi Pasilaan, tilanne olisi parempi, huonompi, jos seiska olisi sen rinnalla.

----------


## pehkonen

> HSL:n julkisuuskonsultti on blogikommenteissa heittänyt, että kolmonen voisi jatkua Meilahteen asti. Se olisikin käytännössä ainoa suunta, mihin Alppilan läpi vievä linja kannattaa vetää; joko sinne tai Töölöön, mutta Töölöstä Alppilaan ajettaessa melkein pakosti syntyy rengaslinja, ellei sitä nyt sitten katkaistaisi vaikka Harjutorille, mutta eihän siinä olisi mitään järkeä.
> 
> HSL on myös moneen kertaan sanonut, ettei kakkos-kolmosen alaosaa hajoteta. Kakkoselle olisi siten lännessä kaksi realistista suuntaa: Arabiaan Hämeentietä kutonen korvaten tai Alppilaan. Uskoisin kuitenkin, että kutonen pysyy ennallaan, koska Hämeenkadun kuormat ovat varmasti suuremmat kuin Tehtaankadun. Käpylää en pidä vaihtoehtona, koska kolmosta ajetaan selvästi pidempään ja ja tihempänä, vaikka Käpylälle annettaisiinkin jotain ensiapua, haluttanee se pitää erillään muista linjoista, ettei aikataulun rukkaus Käpylän ehdoilla aiheuta ongelmia muualla. Paavalinkirkon kautta Arabiaankaan ei ole realistinen mahdollisuus, koska se on lukittu: sinne on tultava kaksi linjaa, toisen Hämeentietä ja toisen Helsinginkatua. Paavalinkirkko on toki yksi kohde, mutta toisaalta jos ykkönen tulee edelleen sturenkatua, ne olisivat liian päällekäin, varsinkin jos ykkönen siirretään pois kauppatorilta. Edellä olevan vuoksi koko Sturenkadun mittaista linjaa ei ajettane ennen kuin Koskelan halliraiteelle tulee linjaliikennettä.  
> 
> Jos oletetaan, ettei kakkosta viedä Alppilaan, koska kuten yllä sanoin, siinä ei ole järkeä, vaan pitäisi jatkaa alas, jäljelle jää kaksi potentiaalista suuntaa: joko itä-Pasilaan tai Helsinginkadulle. Pasilan suhteen varmaan nykyinen kysyntä ja Emme-täti kertovat, että sinne ei kannata vetää lännen kautta toista linjaa, tai sitten seiskan länsipuoli katkaistaan. Näemme mitä tapahtuu. Joka tapauksessa Pasilaan pääsee nyt vaihdolla Opperassa, kuin myös muihin pohjoisen suuntiin. Toisaalta Helsinginkatu on suunta, johon tehdään myös paljon vaihtoja Oopperalla, ei siis olisi kohtuutonta tarjota sinne vaihdotonta yhteyttä etu-Töölöstä.
> 
> Tästä varmaan seuraa se, että kasi olisi seuraava linja, joka alkaa näivettyä, ainakin jos se katkaistaan Mannerheimintiehen. Jos se jatkaisi Pasilaan, tilanne olisi parempi, huonompi, jos seiska olisi sen rinnalla.


Täh? Ei ymmärrä nyt

----------


## Korppi

> Tässä alustava ehdotukseni linjaston muutoksista jpg:nä. Tämä siis korvaisi linjat 1,1A,2,3,7A,7B sekä merkittävästi bussiliikennettä. Olisikohan tuossa ehdotuksessa uutta raidetta vähän toistakymmentä kilometriä?
> ...
> Muut linjat pysyisivät ennallaan.


Mitenkä tässä mentäisiin Mäkelänkadulta Pasilan asemalle tai kirjastoon? Ajatukset korvata seiskat ei tunnu kovin hauskoilta.

----------


## Minä vain

Tulin tänään ajatelleeksi, että linjanumeroinnissa ei pääsääntöisesti noudata mitään logiikkaa. Alla olen hahmotellut linjanumeroinnin, joka pyrkii luomaan kolme kappaletta kolmen linjan nippuja sekä antamaan peräkkäiset numerot linjoille, joilla on jaettu reittiosuus. Kaikki linjat ajavat Oopperan tai Hakaniemen kautta ja yksi linja molempien kautta (vaihtamatta linjanumeroa). Linjanumerointi on luotu tältä pohjalta.

Kakkonen, nelonen ja kutonen säilyttävät linjanumeronsa.
1>9, 3>8, 7A/B>5A/B, 8>1, 9>7, 10>3

Jako Oopperan ja Hakaniemen linjoihin:
Oopperalla linjojen 15 pysäkit (nyk. 2, 4, 7, 8, 10)
Hakaniemessä linjojen 59 pysäkit (nyk. 1, 3, 6, 7, 9)

Kolmen linjan niput:
Lasipalatsilta suoraan Oopperalle 35 (nyk. 4, 7, 10)
Kaivokadulta Hakaniemeen 68 (nyk. 3, 6, 9)
Hakaniemestä Kallioon 79 (nyk. 1, 3, 9)

Lisäksi:
Kaivokadulta Kallioon ja Alppilaan 78 (nyk. 3, 9)
Hakaniemestä Hämeentielle 5A/B ja 6 (nyt jo looginen)
Kaivokadulta Hietalahteen 67 (nyk. 6, 9) 
Töölön tullille 34 (nyk. 4, 10)
Lasipalatsilta Senaatintorille 4 ja 5A/B (nyk. 4, 7A/B)
Runeberginkatua 12 (nyk. 2, 8) (2 ei muutu)
Tehtaankatua 8 ja 9A (nyk. 1A ja 3)

Miinukset nykyiseen linjanumerointiin nähden:
2/3-kahdeksikko muuttuu 2/8-kahdeksikoksi. Kolmonen on ollut kahdeksikon linjatunnuksena historian hämäristä asti.
Kurviin menee nyt linjat 68, muutoksen jälkeen 1, 5 ja 6.
Kauppatorille menee nyt virka-aikaan linjat 1(A) ja 2, muutoksen jälkeen 2 ja 9(A). Linjalla 1(A) vähän käyttäjiä.

Vaikka linjoja muutettaisiin, toivoisin noudatettavan linjanumeroinnissa jonkinlaista logiikkaa edellisen esimerkin tapaan. Nykyinen numerointi on kehittynyt vähitellen 1920-luvulta alkaen, mikä tietysti tekee siitä sattumanvaraisen.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL:n linjastoblogi elää aikamoista hiljaiseloa. Rengaslinjapostaukseen tuli parikymmentä kommenttia, mutta suunnittelijat eivät ole yhtäkään niistä kommentoineet. Postaus on ollut luettavissa nyt reilu kolme viikkoa.

Lokakuun viimeinen päivä toi uuden postauksen, josta ei kuitenkaan lähetetty viestiä niille, jotka ovat sähköpostitse tällaisen ilmoitusviestin tilanneet. Kommentteja tämä uusi postaus on kerännyt kahdessa päivässä vain yhden. Itse postauksen sisältö on aika lailla itsestäänselvä  toivottavasti konsultti ei ole kovasti laskuttanut tuollaisen linjaston "suunnittelusta".

En tiedä, mikä tuon blogin tavoite HSL:n näkökulmasta on, mutta näin yleisön näkökulmasta se ei tunnu antavan kovin paljon.

----------


## Miska

> Itse postauksen sisältö on aika lailla itsestäänselvä  toivottavasti konsultti ei ole kovasti laskuttanut tuollaisen linjaston "suunnittelusta".


Ainakin julkisten tarjouspyyntöasiakirjojen mukaan HSL:n viime vuosina hankkimat linjastosuunnitteluun liittyvät konsulttityöt ovat käsittäneet lähinnä avustavia ja suunnittelua tukevia töitä. Konsultin tehtävänä on ollut muun muassa toimia kokousten sihteerinä, tuottaa lähtötiedoista materiaalia suunnittelun tueksi, koodata uusi linjasto liikennemalliin, laskea kustannuksia ja kirjoittaa raportti. Itse linjastosuunnittelu on tarjouspyyntöjen mukaan ollut HSL:n omien suunnittelijoiden vastuulla. Onko tässä ratikkalinjastoprojektissa siis toimittu toisin ja ulkoistettu suunnitteluvastuu konsultille?

Mitä tuohon itse blogissa esiteltyyn linjastoluonnokseen tulee, niin kyseessähän on 0+ -vaihtoehto, jossa jo lähtökohtana on selvitä tulevista laajennuksista mahdollisimman vähäisillä muutoksilla nykyiseen linjastoon. Myöhemmin esiteltävissä muissa linjastovaihtoehdoissa voisi kuvitella olevan radikaalimpia ehdotuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tässä ratikkalinjastoprojektissa siis toimittu toisin ja ulkoistettu suunnitteluvastuu konsultille?


En tiedä. Olet varmaan ihan oikeassa, ja hyvä niin.

Noin yleisellä tasolla minusta olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä laskelma siitä, kannattaako ylipäätään hankkia jatkuvasti työpanosta konsulteilta, kun väen voisi palkata taloon vakituiseen tai määräaikaiseen projektiluonteiseen työsuhteeseenkin. Mitä lisäarvoa tuo se, että palvelu ostetaan ulkopuoliselta? Ehkä tehokkuutta?

----------


## Korppi

> Tulin tänään ajatelleeksi, että linjanumeroinnissa ei pääsääntöisesti noudata mitään logiikkaa. Alla olen hahmotellut linjanumeroinnin, joka pyrkii luomaan kolme kappaletta kolmen linjan nippuja sekä antamaan peräkkäiset numerot linjoille, joilla on jaettu reittiosuus. Kaikki linjat ajavat Oopperan tai Hakaniemen kautta ja yksi linja molempien kautta (vaihtamatta linjanumeroa). Linjanumerointi on luotu tältä pohjalta.


Turha muuttaa muuttamisen ilosta. Kymmenen linjaa hallitsee ilman mitään erityistä logiikkaa, eikä edes tarvitse hallita, kun tietää millä ratikalla pääsee sinne, minne haluaa mennä. Turha muuttaminen vain sekoittaisi ihmisiä eikä olisi takeita, että logiikka säilyisi uusissa muutoksissa. 




> Jako Oopperan ja Hakaniemen linjoihin:
> Oopperalla linjojen 15 pysäkit (nyk. 2, 4, 7, 8, 10)
> Hakaniemessä linjojen 59 pysäkit (nyk. 1, 3, 6, 7, 9)


Jako olisi oleellinen lähinnä Stockmannin pysäkkiä ajatellen. Ne, jotka nousevat Kaivokadulta tai Lasipalatsilta ovat jo valinnan tehneet. Miksi oletat, että muut ajattelisivat sinun logiikkasi mukaan? Sen sijaan mallissasi selvä logiikka kakkosen ja kolmosen  välillä katoaa.

----------


## Resiina

Tällä hetkellä HSL:n blokissa on kaksi linjastovaihtoehtoa
*Linjastovaihtoehto 0+* (Nykyiset vuorovälit)
1 Käpylä-Mäkelänkatu-Hämeentie-Hakaniemi-Kauppatori
1A Käpylä-Mäkelänkatu-Hämeentie-Hakaniemi-Kauppatori-Eira
2 Olympiaterminaali-Aleksanterinkatu-Mikonkatu-Kamppi-Töölö-Nordenskiöldinkatu (Nykyinen reitti)
3 Olympiaterminaali-Eira-Erottaja-Rautatieasema-Kallio-Nordenskiöldinkatu (Nykyinen reitti)
4 Munkkiniemi-Mannerheimintie-Katajanokka, Merisotilaantori  (Nykyinen reitti)
5 Itä Pasila(7-linjan jatke)-Länsi Pasila-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Mannerheimintie-Senaatintori-Katajanokan terminaali
6 Arabia-Hämeentie-Rautatieasema-Erottaja-Hietalahden tori-Hernesaari
7 Itä Pasila(5-linjan jatke)-Mäkelänkatu-Hämeentie-Hakaniemi-Senaatintori-Mikonkatu-Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Ruoholahti-Välimerenkatu-Länsiterminaali
8 Arabia-Sörnäinen-Töölö-Ruoholahti-Länsiterminaali (Nykyinen reitti)
9 Ilmala-Pasila-Kallio-Kamppi-Länsiterminaali
10 Pikku Huopalahti-Kirurgi (Nykyinen reitti)

*Linjastovaihtoehto A*
1 Käpylä-Mäkelänkatu-Sörnäinen-Töölöntori-Kamppi-Rautatieasema-Mikonkatu-Kauppatori-Olympiaterminaali-(Jatkaa linjana 3)
2 Itä Pasila (Nyk. 9:n) silmukka-Länsi Pasila-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Topeliuksenkatu-Runeberginkatu-Arkkadiankatu(ei Kampin kautta-Rautatieasema-Hakaniemi-Linjat
3 (Linja 1)-Olympiaterminaali-Eira-Erottaja-Rautatieasema-Kallio-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Reijolankatu-Meilahti (Päätepisteen sijainti auki)
4 Munkkiniemi-Mannerheimintie-Katajanokka, Merisotilaantori  (Nykyinen reitti)
4T Munkkiniemi-Mannerheimintie-Katajanokka, Terminaali  (Nykyinen reitti)
5 Paavalin kirkko-Sturenkatu-Kallio-Hakaniemi-Kruunuhaka-Kauppatori-Eira (Nyk 1A:n päätepysäkki)
6 Arabia-Hämeentie-Rautatieasema-Erottaja-Hietalahden tori-Hernesaari
7 Kuusitie(Silmukka)-Mannerheimintie-Reijolankatu-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Länsi Pasila-Itä Pasila-Mäkelänkatu-Hämeentie-Hakaniemi-Senaatintori-Mikonkatu-Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Ruoholahti-Välimerenkatu-Länsiterminaali
8 Arabia-Sörnäinen-Töölö-Ruoholahti-Länsiterminaali (Nykyinen reitti)
9 Ilmala-Pasila-Kallio-Kamppi-Länsiterminaali
10 Pikku Huopalahti-Kirurgi (Nykyinen reitti)

Lisäksi bussilinjan 23 reitti lyhenee Hakaniemen torille eli väli Hakaniemi-Rautatientori jää pois

Nämä löytyy täältä
http://hslraitioliikennelinjasto.blo...1_archive.html

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tämä A-vaihtoehto pitää sisällään paljon kiemurtelevia linjoja ja ilmeisesti pyrkii tarjoamaan mahdollisimman paljon vaihdottomia yhteyksiä joka puolelta joka puolelle. Voisi sitten olettaa, että B-vaihtoehtona tullaan tarjoamaan pienempää määrää selkeästi runkolinjoja, siis suhteellisen suoraan kulkevia, mutta tiheällä vuorovälillä. Tämä olisi ainakin järkevää, koska tässähän ne ovat kaksi periaatteellista tapaa rakennella linjastoa. Jos näin on, niin tarkoitus olisi A ja B -vaihtoehdoilla naulata kaksi ääripäätä ja sitten valita toteutettava malli jostain näiden välistä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kun tuota linjasto A:ta on yön yli ihmetellyt, niin se herättää minussa seuraavanlaisia ajatuksia:

+ Siinä tarjotaan kolmelle valitulle runko-osuudelle kahden linjan yhteisvuoroväli; ilmeisesti pyritään myös aikataulullisiin tahdistuksiin. Toistaiseksi tahdistus ei ole onnistunut esimerkiksi linjojen 6 ja 8 yhteisellä osuudella, mutta tietysti sopii toivoa, että se jatkossa onnistuisi.

+ Erityisesti OP-SÖ-välin lisääntyvä tarjonta miellyttää.

+ Nykyisiä rataosia ei jätetä ilman liikennettä. Sen sijaan linjaliikenteelle avataan uudelleen Arkadiankatu ja Linjat.

+ Pidän perusajatuksesta jatkaa 3 Reijolankatua pitkin länteen. Mutta jos katsotaan Reijolankadun länsipuolen tarpeita, niin yhteyksistä keskeisempi olisi Pasilaan ja vähemmän keskeinen (Alppilaan ja) Hakaniemeen. Siispä 3 ja 7 vaihtakoot pohjoisia päätepysäkkejä keskenään (ja 7 jatkukoon Munkkiniemeen -> bus 58).

± Käpylä saanee kokopäiväisen liikenteen, tosin ihmettelen kovasti, miksi tuollaisella bussien kanssa yhä päällekkäisemmällä Käpylän linjalla olisi matkustajia hiljaisina aikoina kun ei nykyiselläkään linjalla ole. Tuleeko tuosta ensimmäinen säästökohde, kun taas on rahat loppu?

± Linjat 4 ja 10 säilyvät ennallaan, jostain syystä niillekin on kaavailtu 12 min vuoroväliä sunnuntaisin, vaikka jo nyt olisi ehdottomasti tarvetta 10 min vuoroväliin. Arkeen on kaavailtu "nykyisenkaltaista" mikä ei tule riittämään, jos nämä linjat yksin hoitavat Manskun.

± Linja 6 on sinänsä OK mutta vaatisi tahdistuksen linjaan 8 pohjoisessa ja linjaan 7 Sörkassa. Pitäisi onnistua, mutta ei toteudu nytkään.

± Ihan OK, ettei sorkita Kalasatamaa ja Laajasaloa. Niistä muodostuu kaikkein parhaiten oma kokonaisuutensa, kun joskus toteutuvat.

 Tämä sortuu siihen samaan visiointitouhuun, johon meillä aina tunnutaan sortuvan. Suunnitellaan jotain niin kauas tulevaisuuteen, ettei siitä oikeasti tarvitse kantaa vastuuta, sillä vuosien kuluessa se kuitenkin unohtuu ja tilanne sitten 2024 on joka tapauksessa aivan toisenlainen kuin tänään kuvitellaan. Sen vuoksi tuonne on esimerkiksi piirretty raitiolinja 2, joka varmaan on ajateltu käyttöönotettavaksi "sitten heti kun Topeliuksenkadun raitiotie valmistuu" eli ei koskaan, ainakaan tällä suunnittelutahdilla.

 Jotenkin tämä vaikuttaa siltä, että ohjenuorana on ollut "renkaat pois, Reijolankadulle rata, Käpylälle pitää tehdä jotain". Lopputuloksena nuo tavoitteet on kyllä saavutettu, mutta välillä aika teennäisin keinoin.

 Linja 7 on kamala. Se kiertele ja kaartelee joka paikassa, yhtyy ja erkanee suurin piirtein kaikkien muiden linjojen kanssa ja siten sotkee niiden kulkua. Missä sen eteläinen päätepiste on ennen Välimerenkadun rataa? Miksi se kulkee Kruununhaan kautta sen sijaan että muodostaisi tahdistetun parin linjan 9 kanssa etelässä? Krunassa on jo 2 ja 5, kyllä ne sinne riittävät. Vai onko 2 ajateltu vain vitsiksi, jota ei oikeasti tulekaan? Miksi 7 menisi Pasilasta Kuusitielle, kun kysyntä on Meilahden sairaalaan ja Munkkiniemeen? Jos 7 kulkisi sinne, säästettäisiin valtavasti rahaa, kun 58 voisi lyhentyä alkamaan esimerkiksi Ilmalasta. Onko ratikkapuoli keskustellut bussipuolen kanssa?

 Oikeastaan Reijolankadun-Munkan reitille sopisi 9 paremmin kuin 7. Se korvaisi 58 Flemarille asti. Jos 58 kulkisi Munkan sijaan Ilmalantorille, niin bussirahaa säästyisi valtavasti ja Ilmala voitaisiin hoitaa linjoilla 2 ja/tai 7.

 Käpylän järjestely on outo. Nykyisellä linjalla ei ole matkustajia pohjoisessa ja sen kehittäminen diagonaalilinjaksi on tuore ajatus. Mutta jos jäljelle silti jää myös nykyinen ykkönen uudelleennumeroituna ja Vallilaan lyhennettynä, niin pointti ikään kuin katoaa. Eiköhän Käpylästä silti ole enemmän kysyntää Kallion ja Hakaniemen suuntaan kuin Sörnäisten ja Töölön. Oletusarvona ei voi olla se, että bussi 51 säilyy nykyreitillään ja ratikka väistää sitä, vaan päinvastoin. Sen sijaan lähiöbussit tarjoavat jatkossakin niin tiheän yhteyden Käpylästä Kurviin, ettei ratikan kannata sen kanssa kilpailla. Pisaran aikana tilanne on eri. Onko siis tuleva Käpylän rata vielä vähämatkustajaisempi kuin nykyinen? Olisiko kokonaisuutena sittenkin fiksumpaa ajattaa tuo kartan 1 Vallilaan tai Kustaa Vaasan tietä Koskelaan ja antaa kartan 5 olla nykyinen EiraKäpylä? Tuo 5 muuttuisi sitten Pisaran tullessa uutta tarvetta vastaavaksi. (KoskelaKamppi-ratikka antaisi myös isot säästömahdollisuudet 70T:ltä.)

? Meille ei kerrota mitään lukuja: mikä on vaunutarve nyt ja ve A:ssa? Kuinka monta linjakilometriä ajetaan nyt ja ve A:ssa? Millaisiksi ennustetaan matkustajamäärät A:ssa?

Kokonaisuutena voisin "ostaa" tämän, jos se toteutuisi juuri sellaisena kuin se kartassa nyt esitetään. En kuitenkaan usko, että näin kävisi  vuoden-parin päästä tästä karsittaisiin "yllättävän säästötarpeen" nimissä löysät pois eli linjat 2 ja 5 lakkautettaisiin ja linja 1 päätettäisiin Vallilaan. Silloin kokonaisuus olisi jo paljon huonompi kuin nykyinen linjasto.

----------


## 339-DF

Saisikohan tästä A:sta kelvollisen niin, että

*9 kulkisi Munkkiniemeen
7 kulkisi Ilmalaan

Kuusitielle* ei ole tarvetta johtaa mitään linjaa vain siksi, että siellä sattuu olemaan kääntösilmukka (joka ei sellaisenaan ole linjaliikenteen tarpeisiin soveltuva kuitenkaan). Se tarjoaisi vaihtoyhteydet Ruskeasuolta tulevilta busseilta Pasilaan, mutta tällainen vaihtoyhteys ei minusta ole kovin tarpeellinen, sillä bussit tulevat pääosin junien vaikutusalueelta, jolloin Pasilaan mennään (bussilla+) junalla. Unohdetaan siis se Kuusitie.

*Ilmalasta* ei pääsisi seiskalla Kallioon, mutta 23:lla kuitenkin. En usko, että 23 kokonaan poistuu edes siinä tilanteessa, kun Ilmalan rata joskus otetaan käyttöön. Se kuitenkin palvelee sekä RuskeasuoPasila-yhteyttä että LinjatPasila-yhteyttä. Sen sijaan 7 tarjoaisi Pasilasta yhteydet Mäkelänkadun busseihin ja Kurviin. Se, että vuonna 1990 on piirretty ysilinja Ilmalaan, ei ole peruste sitoa käsiä enää vuonna 2013, joten ysin pohjoinen päättäri ei minusta ole mikään itsestäänselvyys.

*Munkkiniemestä ja Meilahdesta* pääsisi Pasilaan ja aina Flemarille asti ratikalla, joka korvaisi bussirunkolinjan 500 läntisen osan.

Sitten pitäisi löytää 58:lle/500:lle joku luonteva päättäri Pasilan länsipuolelta. Sellainen voisi olla esimerkiksi Ilmala. Tällöin Herttoniemen ja Ilmalan välillä kulkisi kolme poikittaislinjaa (22, 58, 59), joista kaksi jatkaisi sitten Ilmalasta eteenpäin. Kun 58/500 lyhenee lännessä, se voisi vastavaasti pidentyä idässä eli jatkua nykyiseen tapaan Itikseen, jolloin sitä uutta liityntäbussilinjaa ei tarvittaisi. En tiedä, estääkö joku ideologinen syy 500:n jatkon Itikseen enkä tiedä sitäkään, saako ratikkaposse sohia runkobussisuunnittelijoiden pesää, vai astutaanko tässä liikaa jonkun varpaille. Toivottavasti suunnittelu ei kuitenkaan lähde sellaisista lähtökohdista.

3 voisi jäädä suunnitellusti Meilahteen, se on ihan hyvä ja looginen tuollaisena.

1 ja 5 hämäävät minua edelleen. En tullut ajatelleeksi, että ykkösen linjauksen yhtenä tavoitteena on luoda 5 min vuoroväli Kurvista Mäkelänkatua pohjoiseen. Sehän ei toteudu, jos 1 viedään Hämeentietä Paavalille ja nykyinen 1A säilyy nykyisenä (numerolla 5). Olisiko kokonaisuutena kuitenkin parempi pyrkiä siihen, että 1 kääntyisi Pasilassa ja Käpylään kulkisi 5? Tähän vaikuttaa tietysti sekin, miten tuota Mäkelänkadulle syntyvää tiheää vuoroväliä on tarkoitus hyödyntää eli kuinka monta välipysäkkiä lähiöbusseilta poistetaan. Jos paljon, niin sitten tuo HSL:n malli saattaa olla parempi  kunnes Pisara tulee.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Vaihtoehto B on myös julkaistu tänään:
http://hslraitioliikennelinjasto.blo...b-tarjoaa.html

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaihtoehto B on myös julkaistu tänään:


Se taitaakin olla sitten se absurdi vaihtoehto. Näissähän pitää aina olla mukana joku ihan hassu. Nyt, kun on vain kaksi vaihtoehtoa, niin toinen on sitten se hassu. Siitä paistavat läpi samat lähtötehtävät kuin A:ssakin, eli renkaat pois, Reijolankatu tehdään ja Käpylälle "jotain". Siinä vaan sitten käy niin, että kun hinnalla millä hyvänsä pidetään näistä kiinni, niin lopputuloksesta ei saa luontevaa.

Käpylä on tässä selkeä voittaja  kunnes juustohöylä lyhentää sen "yllättävien säästöpaineiden" alla Vallilaan. Myös Munkinseutu kiittänee  femmaa on helppo jatkaa Munkkivuoreen ja sopeuttaa sitten 14/18/39 kysyntää vastaavasti. Isoilla vaunuilla kapasiteettikin saattaa riittää 7,5 min vuoroväleillä, jos kahdella linjalla mennään Laajalahden aukiolle asti ja toinen jatkaa Munkkivuoreen. Eikä ole paineita teettää sitä Topeliusta, joka tuntuu olevan niin vastenmielinen virkamiehille, ettei se etene, ei sitten millään.

Sen sijaan seiskan länsipää on uppo-outo vitsi ja kolmonen melkein yhtä hauska  ei mistään ei mihinkään ja Meilahden sairaalakin kierretään sopivan kaukaa.

Luulen, ettei tätä kannata sen enempää ruotia.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tämä sortuu siihen samaan visiointitouhuun, johon meillä aina tunnutaan sortuvan. Suunnitellaan jotain niin kauas tulevaisuuteen, ettei siitä oikeasti tarvitse kantaa vastuuta, sillä vuosien kuluessa se kuitenkin unohtuu ja tilanne sitten 2024 on joka tapauksessa aivan toisenlainen kuin tänään kuvitellaan. Sen vuoksi tuonne on esimerkiksi piirretty raitiolinja 2, joka varmaan on ajateltu käyttöönotettavaksi "sitten heti kun Topeliuksenkadun raitiotie valmistuu" eli ei koskaan, ainakaan tällä suunnittelutahdilla.


Tavallaan ymmärrän kritiikkisi, mutta minusta on kuitenkin tärkeää, että suunnittelun lähtökohtana on esim. juuri noin 10 vuoden päähän ulottuva suunnitelma. Tätä sitten vaan pitää täydentää niin, että tehdään myös 2-3 lyhyemmän aikavälin suunnitelmaa ja seuraavan vuoden suunnitelma, joiden avulla tullaan toteuttamaan tuota 10 vuoden suunnitelmaa. Näiden toteutumista pitäisi sitten ensisijassa virastojen ja liikelaitosten johdon ja viime kädessä kaupunginvaltuuston valvoa ja tarvittaessa puuttua toimintaan, jos noissa välitavoitteissa ei pysytä.

Disclaimer: En mielelläni ota tässä kantaa kunnallislakiin tai muuhun kuntabyrokratiaan. Tuon vain esille käsitykseni siitä, että miten rakennushankkeiden aikatauluissa (ja kustannusarvioissa) voidaan ylipäätään pysyä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tavallaan ymmärrän kritiikkisi, mutta minusta on kuitenkin tärkeää, että suunnittelun lähtökohtana on esim. juuri noin 10 vuoden päähän ulottuva suunnitelma.


Teoriassa olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Mutta kun silloin pitäisi suunnitella realistisesti sinne 10 vuoden päähän. Meillä on hirvittävän pitkä perinne siitä, että siellä 10 vuoden päässä on kaikkea kreisiä, jonka toteutumistodennäköisyys on puhdas nolla. Näin tapahtuu joka ikinen kerta. Kuin lapsi, joka maalailee tulevaisuuteen lentäviä autoja ja muuta mukavaa, josta ei tarvitse koskaan kantaa mitään vastuuta, koska sitten 10 vuoden päästä kukaan ei enää muista, mitä oli tullut "luvattua". Se edellinen, jo unohdettu vuoden 2009 pumaska oli juuri tuollainen ja niin olivat kaikki edellisetkin parinkymmenen edeltävän vuoden ajalta.

On tämä vaihtoehto A nyt kuitenkin aika lailla järkevämpi ja maltillisempi kuin menneiden vuosien utopiat. Lähinnä nuo 2 ja 5 ovat siellä sellaisia, joihin en usko, enkä pidä Käpylään asti ulottuvaa 1:a pitkäikäisenä. Tietysti 2 on vanhan seiskan toinen puolisko, ja se voi kulkea Manskua kun Topeliusta ei ole, mutta silti tuntuu, että tuossa on väen väkisin avattu seiskan rengas ja tehty se tavalla, joka on niin kallis, että tosipaikan tullen sitä ei kuitenkaan toteuteta ainakaan noin. "On Sovitulla" kun on tapana ottaa punakynä esille sitten, kun päätöksiä pitäisi tehdä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Lähinnä nuo 2 ja 5 ovat siellä sellaisia, joihin en usko, enkä pidä Käpylään asti ulottuvaa 1:a pitkäikäisenä.


En minäkään usko linjoihin 2 ja 5, 2 olisi liian hyvää ollakseen totta ja 5 turha. Sen sijaan jos ykkönen alkaa kulkea järkevää reittiä ja järkevillä vuoroväleillä ja liikenöintiajoilla, voi sen matkustajamäärä nousta. Varmaan kutosenkin matkustajamäärä saataisiin hyvin laskemaan ajamalla sitä 21 minuutin välein Kauppatorille ja vain virka-aikaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Saisikohan tästä A:sta kelvollisen niin, että
> 
> *9 kulkisi Munkkiniemeen
> 7 kulkisi Ilmalaan
> *


Tämähän kuulostaa perusteluineen hyvältä idealta. Kannatan.

Tuota 1/5-juttua olen miettinyt siten, että kannattaisi varmaan selvittää, olisiko linjan 70T keskustaosuuden korvaaminen ratikalla mitenkään järkevää. Jos linjan 1 kääntäisi Urheilutalolta Sturenkadun kautta Koskelaan, reittihän olisi identtinen. Tällöin kakkosen voisi jatkaa Pasilan asemalta Käpylään, jolloin bussin 69 voisi päättää Pohjolanaukiolle. Koskelantien yhteys Pasilaan hoituisi linjalla 506 (joka ei tosin nykyisin kulje viikonloppuisin). Linja 5 olisi samalla fiksuinta jatkaa nykyisen 1A:n lailla Käpylään. 

Käpylässä olisi syytä ottaa kaavailuun myös palvelun jatkaminen Koskelan nurkille hyödyntämällä varikon uudistamisen yhteydessä rakennettavaa varayhteyttä. Jos kiskoja ollaan laskemassa Kunnalliskodintielle joka tapauksessa, ei varmaan ole mitään syytä olla hyödyntämättä niitä myös linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Varmaan kutosenkin matkustajamäärä saataisiin hyvin laskemaan ajamalla sitä 21 minuutin välein Kauppatorille ja vain virka-aikaan.


Näen, että yksi suuria uhkia raitioliikenteelle on Snellmanninkatu-aleksanterinkatu -reitti ja Kauppatorin kääntöpaikka. Tämä siksi, että mikä tahansa näille joutuva linja on supistus- ja lakkautusuhassa, koska vaikka kierretäänkin keskustassa, niin ei kuitenkinkaan ihan ytimessä, ja linjojen pohjoisissa päissä tämä vaikuttaa siten, että valitaan mieluummin bussipysäkki, josta pääsee vaihdotta paljon lähemmäs määränpäätä.

Asiaan liittyen: monet postaajat ovat täällä maininneet toiveen, että joskus kiskot siirretään Snellmanninkadulta Unioninkadulle, mutta itse sanon, että jos niitä pitäisi jonnekin siirtää, niin Mariankadulle, koska kierto sillä suunnalla on sakkolenkki joka tapauksessa ja tällöin bussilinja 17 voitaisiin lopettaa.

Aluksi en tykännyt A-vaihtoehdossa esiintyvästä ajatuksesta yhtään, että vasta uudelleen avattavat linjat (2) joutuu tuolle koukkaukselle, mutta toisaalta ehkä se saisi jäädä olemaan, jos 5 lakkautettaisiin ennen sitä. Miten paljon ongelmia Vallilan ja Kallion suunnalla korjaisikaan linjat - Sturenkatu -yhteys.

Sanotaan vielä, että Soininvaara käytti blogissaan taannoin ilmausta "Koskelantien ratikkayhteys". Ei siis olekaan kiveen hakauttu, että Halliraide #2 tulee Kunnalliskodintielle?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Sanotaan vielä, että Soininvaara käytti blogissaan taannoin ilmausta "Koskelantien ratikkayhteys". Ei siis olekaan kiveen hakauttu, että Halliraide #2 tulee Kunnalliskodintielle?


Kaikkein hienointa olisikin, jos rata tehtäisiin Koskelantielle varikolta aina Mäkelänkadulle asti. Siellähän on tilakin jo valmiina kadun keskellä. Ai niin, eihän siihen tietenkään voi rakentaa, kun jouduttaisiin kaataa arvokkaat puurivit.

----------


## JP12

> Kaikkein hienointa olisikin, jos rata tehtäisiin Koskelantielle varikolta aina Mäkelänkadulle asti. Siellähän on tilakin jo valmiina kadun keskellä. Ai niin, eihän siihen tietenkään voi rakentaa, kun jouduttaisiin kaataa arvokkaat puurivit.


Ihan puhtaalla mututuntumalla väittäisin kyllä, että Koskelantien puurivien väliin mahtuisi rata. Tämä puhtaasti muistikuvien ja Streetview-tarkastelun pohjalta, eli varmaksi en väitä. Edelleen fiilispohjalta, luulisi että 40-50 -luvulla rakennettu bulevardi olisi suunniteltu niin, että sporakiskot mahtuvat puurivien väliin, pidettiinhän tuolloin vielä raitioliikennettä kehittämisen arvoisena ratkaisuna.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käpylässä olisi syytä ottaa kaavailuun myös palvelun jatkaminen Koskelan nurkille hyödyntämällä varikon uudistamisen yhteydessä rakennettavaa varayhteyttä. Jos kiskoja ollaan laskemassa Kunnalliskodintielle joka tapauksessa, ei varmaan ole mitään syytä olla hyödyntämättä niitä myös linjaliikenteessä.





> Sanotaan vielä, että Soininvaara käytti blogissaan taannoin ilmausta "Koskelantien ratikkayhteys". Ei siis olekaan kiveen hakauttu, että Halliraide #2 tulee Kunnalliskodintielle?





> Kaikkein hienointa olisikin, jos rata tehtäisiin Koskelantielle varikolta aina Mäkelänkadulle asti. Siellähän on tilakin jo valmiina kadun keskellä. Ai niin, eihän siihen tietenkään voi rakentaa, kun jouduttaisiin kaataa arvokkaat puurivit.


Olisi sulaa hulluutta rakentaa miljoonilla euroilla rinnakkainen varikkoyhteys paikkaan, jossa sen hyöty linjaliikenteelle on nolla ellei peräti miinusmerkkinen, kun vain suhteellisen pienellä lisäpanostuksella saadaan rata Koskelantielle. Koskelantien raitiotie on suunniteltu sinne puiden väliin jo 1950-luvulla, siitä on olemassa HKL:n lautakunnan pöytäkirjat. Putkia tai johtoja raitiotien alla ei ole, joten suuret siirtokustannukset jäävät pois. Ja itse asiassa puut Koskelantiellä ovat hitusen kauempana toisistaan kuin Mäkelänkadulla, joten rata mahtuu sinne vallan hyvin. Rakennusvirastolla tosin on tahto kaataa tällaisissa tapauksissa kaikki mahdolliset puut, joten vaihtoon kai nämäkin menisivät, jos ei muuten niin kuntotarkastuksen kautta. Minua edelleen huvittaa se, että Aleksis Kiven kadulla ne puut oli ratikkaosuudella aivan välttämätöntä uusia, koska ne olivat niin huonokuntoisia, ja rahat otettiin ratikan budjetista. Sen sijaan Flemarin itäpuolella puut nähtävästi ovat huippukunnossa, kun niille ei tarvinnut tehdä mitään.  :Smile: 

Koskelantien raitiotien myötä ko. kadulle saataisiin myös pyöräkaistat, vaikka kolmitasossa, mikä neljänkympin rajoitusalueella olisi perusteltua. Nykyjärjestely pakottaa fillarit lyhyilläkin matkoilla ylittämään kadun, jotta pääsee polkemaan sinne keskelle.

Bussijärjestelyineen Koskelantien ratikka saa H/K:n joka on 23. Riippuu tietysti lähtöoletuksista ja siitä, säilytetäänkö liikenne Pohjolankadullakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:30 ----------




> Tuota 1/5-juttua olen miettinyt siten, että kannattaisi varmaan selvittää, olisiko linjan 70T keskustaosuuden korvaaminen ratikalla mitenkään järkevää. Jos linjan 1 kääntäisi Urheilutalolta Sturenkadun kautta Koskelaan, reittihän olisi identtinen. Tällöin kakkosen voisi jatkaa Pasilan asemalta Käpylään, jolloin bussin 69 voisi päättää Pohjolanaukiolle. Koskelantien yhteys Pasilaan hoituisi linjalla 506 (joka ei tosin nykyisin kulje viikonloppuisin). Linja 5 olisi samalla fiksuinta jatkaa nykyisen 1A:n lailla Käpylään.


Mutta tässä ei saataisi 5 min vuoroväliä Kurvista Uintikeskukselle eikä Oopperalta Kurviin, mikä on ollut suunnittelijoiden tavoitteena.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ihan puhtaalla mututuntumalla väittäisin kyllä, että Koskelantien puurivien väliin mahtuisi rata. Tämä puhtaasti muistikuvien ja Streetview-tarkastelun pohjalta, eli varmaksi en väitä. Edelleen fiilispohjalta, luulisi että 40-50 -luvulla rakennettu bulevardi olisi suunniteltu niin, että sporakiskot mahtuvat puurivien väliin, pidettiinhän tuolloin vielä raitioliikennettä kehittämisen arvoisena ratkaisuna.


Kyllä se rata mahtuu puiden väliin, mutta rakennettaessa jouduttaisiin varmaankin kaatamaan vanhat puut ja istuttaa tilalle uudet. Paikalliset aktiivit ja muut ratikan vastustajat saisivat tästä varmasti kelpo argumentit ratahankkeen kaatamiseksi. Eihän nyt arvokkaita, kaupunkikuvallisesti tärkeitä puuvanhuksia saa tuhota. 




> Mutta tässä ei saataisi 5 min vuoroväliä Kurvista Uintikeskukselle eikä Oopperalta Kurviin, mikä on ollut suunnittelijoiden tavoitteena.


Ratikoiden uudelleenlinjaus ei muuta liikenneolosuhteita, joten en jaksa uskoa, että aikataulujen tahdistus eri linjojen kesken onnistuu jatkossa yhtään sen paremmin kuin nykyisinkään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikoiden uudelleenlinjaus ei muuta liikenneolosuhteita, joten en jaksa uskoa, että aikataulujen tahdistus eri linjojen kesken onnistuu jatkossa yhtään sen paremmin kuin nykyisinkään.


Ei varsinkaan, jos yhteen kytkettävillä linjoilla ei ole sama vuoroväli. Blogissa on nyt vuorovälitaulukot ja malli/Perus sisältää paljon hauskoja haasteita aikataulusuunnittelulle.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Alppila-seura järjesti ratikkatilaisuuden, jossa käsiteltiin viimeaikojen linjastomuutosehdotuksia. HSL:n edustaja Lauri Räty esitteli uusimpia suunnitelmia. Enin mielenkiinto tietysti kohdistui lähiseudun muutoksiin. Tämän foorumin kannalta mielenkiintoisempaa oli, että enää ei ollut esillä suunnitelmavaihtoehtoja A ja B. Sen sijaan nämä oli yhdistetty tällä päivämäärällä (11.12.13) versioksi, jota tullaan maaliskuussa ehdottamaan HSL:n hallitukselle. Muutoksia lienee nyt enää vaikeampi saada aikaan.
Ulkomuistista luetellen linjat olisivat seuraavat:
1)	Muuttuu kulkemaan Mäkelänkatua ja Hämeentietä, eteläinen päätepiste kuten nyt 1A. Liikennöidään 10 min välein klo 6  19, ei edelleenkään viikonloppuliikennettä. 
2)	Siirtyy Arkadiankadulle Kampin sijasta ja Topeliuksenkadulle (jos rata rakennetaan).   Pohjoinen päätepiste tulee Messukeskuksen eteen (7:n reittiä Länsi-Pasilan kautta oikaisten suoraan Pasilan sillalle)
3)	Kakkosen jatko Olympiaterminaalista nykyistä reittiä Eläintarhaan, josta jatkuu poikittaisreittinä Reijolankadun kautta Kuusitielle. Kakkosen ja kolmosen kytkös pohjoispäässä jää siis pois.
4)	Ennallaan
5)	Ei suunnitelmissa
6)	Ennallaan paitsi eteläpäässä jatko
7)	Rengasmaisuus poistuu. Itäinen osuus pysyy ennallaan. Lounaassa päättäri sama kuin ysillä. Pasilasta jatkuu sillan jälkeen oikaisten Nordenskiöldinkatua ja Reijolankatua Meilahteen (uusi kääntöympyrä).
8)	Ennallaan paitsi etelässä jatke
9)	Ennallaan paitsi että Pasilasta jatkaa Ilmalaan. Ei kierrä Messukeskuksen kautta!
10)	Ennallaan
Tässä on päällimmäiset muutokset (hataran muistini mukaan). Saa nähdä, julkaistaanko tätä lähiaikoina, vai tehdäänkö vielä muutoksia.

Päällimmäisiä huomioita:
-	linjoille ei palauteta liikennettä
-	Sturenkadulta loppuu raitioliikenne kokonaan (sinne tulee uudet pyöräkaistat)
-	Mannerheimintiellä kulkevat vain 4 ja 10 (7 jää pois)
-	Kampissa ratikkayhteys pohjoiseen loppuu korvautuen busseilla
-	 2:n ja 3:n pohjoinen ajantasauspysäkki jää pois. Pohjoiseen päin mentäessä linjojen ajassa pysyminen ei voi olla edelleenkään kovin hyvää; sama koskee linjaa 7 Pasilasta Meilahteen
Juha

----------


## vristo

> -	Kampissa ratikkayhteys pohjoiseen loppuu korvautuen busseilla


Siis ihan oikeastiko?!  :Sad:

----------


## Max

> 2)	Siirtyy Arkadiankadulle Kampin sijasta ja Topeliuksenkadulle (jos rata rakennetaan).   Pohjoinen päätepiste tulee Messukeskuksen eteen (7:n reittiä Länsi-Pasilan kautta oikaisten suoraan Pasilan sillalle)


Jäisikö siis Fredrikinkadun lisäksi myös Mikonkatu ilman liikennettä? Kiva, että uusia ratoja rakennetaan parin vuoden käyttöä varten...

----------


## Ketorin

Eikös Sturenkadun pohjoispää tarvita Vallilan halliraiteeksi? 




> Jäisikö siis Fredrikinkadun lisäksi myös Mikonkatu ilman liikennettä? Kiva, että uusia ratoja rakennetaan parin vuoden käyttöä varten...


Kai kakkonen voi edelleen kulkea rautatieaseman edestä, vaikka kääntyykin siinä. Ohituskaistoja ei tietenkään ole käännyttäessä Mannerheimintieltä, mutta yhteys on olemassa.

Jossain versiossa myös seiska teki koukauksen Snellmanninkatu - Aleksanterinkatu - Mikonkatu ja saman teki myös A-vaihtoehdon uusi kakkonen, jonka Olympiaterminaalin osuus siis oltaisiin korvattu Käpylästä tulevalla ja Töölön kautta koukkaavalla ykkösellä.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Juha P Korhonen
> 
> 
> Kampissa ratikkayhteys pohjoiseen loppuu korvautuen busseilla
> 
> 
> Siis ihan oikeastiko?!


Korvautuminen on väärä sana, koska siinä kulkee jo 14/18. Munkkivuoren ratikkaa odotellessa.

Siinä välissä voisi toki kulkea välillä Tehtaankadun silmukka - Meilahden uusi silmukka, mutta Fredrikinkadusta ei ole suunnitelmia ja nyt se taitaan olla vielä liian hyvässä kunnossa auki revittäväksi.

Kuinka nopeasti tällainen 600 metrin osuus voitaisiin toteuttaa, jos tahto siihen heräisi; kauanko poliittiseen prosessiin kestäisi minimissään?

----------


## Minä vain

> Kampissa ratikkayhteys pohjoiseen loppuu korvautuen busseilla.


Ja tähän oli syynä kuulemani mukaan Etu-Töölön asukkaiden vaatimus, eli Luonnontieteellisen museon pysäkillä tulee pysähtyä raitiovaunu. Jonkun pitäisi nyt sanoa ystävällisesti etutöölöläisille että _ei käy_.

----------


## late-

> Ja tähän oli syynä kuulemani mukaan Etu-Töölön asukkaiden vaatimus, eli Luonnontieteellisen museon pysäkillä tulee pysähtyä raitiovaunu. Jonkun pitäisi nyt sanoa ystävällisesti etutöölöläisille että _ei käy_.


Ei oikeastaan. Kampin metroasemalta Töölöön on kuitenkin nyt vilkas bussiliikenteen runkoyhteys ja Rautatieasemalta Kamppiin pääsee ysillä. Jos Topeliuksenkadun rata tai kiskot koko akselille Töölön läpi olisi rakennettu odotetusti, Kamppiin olisi helppoa liikennöidä Arkadiankadun lisäksi. Töölön bussiliikennerunko todella kaipaisi raitiovaunuliikennettä.

----------


## Safka

> Ei oikeastaan. Kampin metroasemalta Töölöön on kuitenkin nyt vilkas bussiliikenteen runkoyhteys ja Rautatieasemalta Kamppiin pääsee ysillä. Jos Topeliuksenkadun rata tai kiskot koko akselille Töölön läpi olisi rakennettu odotetusti, Kamppiin olisi helppoa liikennöidä Arkadiankadun lisäksi. Töölön bussiliikennerunko todella kaipaisi raitiovaunuliikennettä.


Senpä vuoksi on ihmeellistä, että kun Linjastovaihtoehdot voivat sisältää pieniä verkkoa täydentäviä raideyhteyksiä, mikäli niiden mahdollistamat linjastoratkaisut parantavat kustannustehokkuutta (Raili-työohjelma 24.5.2013), ei esimerkiksi Fredrikinkadun puuttuvaa osuutta ole huomiota katkoviivaa kummemmin. Sillä noin 500 metrin pätkällä jos millä parannettaisiin kustannustehokkuutta, kun saadaan paitsi etelän bussiliikennettä korvattua myös hyvä varayhteys Töölön ja Bulevardin välille. Enkä näe mitään tarvetta sitoa Topeliuksen- ja Fredrikinkatujen ratojen rakentamista toisiinsa. Fredan ratikkalinja voi jatkaa vaikka Etu-Töölöstä Itä-Töölöön samalla kun Arkadiankadun 2-ratikka olisi suunnitelman mukainen joko Oopperan tai Topeliuksen kautta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ei oikeastaan. Kampin metroasemalta Töölöön on kuitenkin nyt vilkas bussiliikenteen runkoyhteys ja Rautatieasemalta Kamppiin pääsee ysillä. Jos Topeliuksenkadun rata tai kiskot koko akselille Töölön läpi olisi rakennettu odotetusti, Kamppiin olisi helppoa liikennöidä Arkadiankadun lisäksi. Töölön bussiliikennerunko todella kaipaisi raitiovaunuliikennettä.


Jos raitiovaunuyhteys Kampista Töölöön päin poistuu niin se tietää entistä täysinäisempiä busseja, ovat tarpeeksi kansoitettuja jo nyt. Ja oli todella älytöntä rakentaa raiteita jos ne muutaman vuoden jälkeen jäävät käyttöä vaille.

----------


## hylje

141839-linjalla on kasvunvaraa kumipyörilläkin, vielä raitiovaunun tapaan avorahastus käyttöön niin nopeutuu vielä.

Eivät ne kiskot muutaman vuoden tauolla pilaannu, ja entistäkin enemmän busseja nielevä runkolinja perustelee ratikan vaikka Myyrmäkeen asti.

----------


## pehkonen

Olisikohan Kampin metroaseman ja Mikonkadun kautta liikennöinti aiheuttanut liikaa epävakautta?  Ja todellisuudessa, miten Töölöstä kuljetaan Kamppiin? n. 10 minuutin välein kulkevalla ratikalla vai tasaisin välein 3-8 minuuttia kulkevilla kumipyörillä (14, 18, 39, 41, 42, 45, 70T ja 205). Pidemmälle keskustaan ja sieltä pois varmaankin ratikka vetää matkustajia, mutta silloin voidaan voittaa aikaa Arkadinkadun kautta kulkemalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ja todellisuudessa, miten Töölöstä kuljetaan Kamppiin? n. 10 minuutin välein kulkevalla ratikalla vai tasaisin välein 3-8 minuuttia kulkevilla kumipyörillä (14, 18, 39, 41, 42, 45, 70T ja 205). Pidemmälle keskustaan ja sieltä pois varmaankin ratikka vetää matkustajia, mutta silloin voidaan voittaa aikaa Arkadinkadun kautta kulkemalla.


Omien kokemuksieni mukaan ruuhka-aikaan Töölöstä tuleva kakkonen saapuu tavallisesti seisomakuormassa Kamppiin, missä valtaosa matkustajista jää pois. Loput jatkavat keskustan muille pysäkeille, yleensä asemalle. Ratikan vilkkaimpia nousupysäkkejä on Apollonkatu, vaikka nimenomaan sen vieressä on Töölön ainoa bussipysäkki, missä kaikkia mainittuja bussilinjoja voi odottaa samalla pysäkillä. Toisin sanottuna bussirallista huolimatta ratikka on varsin käytetty väline Töölön ja Kampin välisillä matkoilla.

----------


## Jusa

> Toisin sanottuna bussirallista huolimatta ratikka on varsin käytetty väline Töölön ja Kampin välisillä matkoilla.


Moni 14/18.lla tuleva nimenomaan vaihtaan raitiovaunuun apollonkadun pysäkillä päästäkseen keskustaan kampin sijasta.

----------


## pehkonen

> Moni 14/18.lla tuleva nimenomaan vaihtaan raitiovaunuun apollonkadun pysäkillä päästäkseen keskustaan kampin sijasta.


Eli nopea reitti Arkadiankatua pitkin toimisi.

----------


## Jusa

> Eli nopea reitti Arkadiankatua pitkin toimisi.


Kyllä se olisi monen siltä suunnalta tulevan mieleinen vaihtoehto, kuten Meilahden Klinikoilta ja Munkkivuoren ratikan iäisyyttä odotellessa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Eikös Sturenkadun pohjoispää tarvita Vallilan halliraiteeksi?


Kiskot eivät ole katoamassa mihinkään. Käsittääkseni lähinnä on keskusteltu siitä, tarvitaanko siihen omat kaistat. Pelkkää halliraidetta varten ei tarvita. Ja kysehän on siis välistä Mäkelänkatu-Porvoonkatu. Pohjois/itäpää säilynee nykyisellään, ja siinähän on jo pyörätiet molemmin puolin.

----------


## 339-DF

> 141839-linjalla on kasvunvaraa kumipyörilläkin, vielä raitiovaunun tapaan avorahastus käyttöön niin nopeutuu vielä.


Ei oikeastaan ole. Siellä kärsitään jo nyt samantyppisistä ongelmista kuin jokerilla: liian tiheä liikenne, vuorot eivät kulje tasaisesti. Tämähän on myös "ratikkamainen" niin, että keskinopeus jää varsinkin ruuhkassa todella alhaiseksi. Bussien määrää ei siis voi enää lisätä, oikeastaan vuoroväliä pitäisi harventaa, jotta edellytykset tasaiseen vuoroväliin olisivat olemassa. Bussien kokoa ei voi kasvattaa, siitä pitää Punavuoren katuverkko huolen. Ensi syksynä linjalle lisätään taas busseja. Käsittääkseni ei kuitenkaan siksi, että vuoroväli tihenisi ja kapasiteetti kasvaisi vaan siksi, että kulku hidastuu koko ajan ja nykyinen vuoroväli edellyttää siksi suurempaa automäärää.

Voisin kuvitella, että avorahastus olisi hyvä ensiapu.

Nyt olisi minusta aika kaivaa naftaliinista Munkkivuoren ratikka, laskea H/K uudelleen sekä Laajalahdentien että Huopalahdentien vaihtoehdoille ja lähteä toteuttamaan ratikkaa sillä aikaa kun satama-alueita odotellaan. Yhteiskuntataloudellinen H/K alkaa olla kakkosen kieppeillä ja puhtaasti liikennöintikustannuksiin perustuva H/K taitaa sekin olla jo yli yhden, kun bussien kustannukset ovat kohonneet paljon enemmän kuin oli odotettavissa.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Uusi linjastoehdotus on nyt blogissa. http://hslraitioliikennelinjasto.blo...iikenteen.html. 

Linjasto http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Gbi64CBv_o...stoluonnos.png

----------


## citybus

> Uusi linjastoehdotus on nyt blogissa. http://hslraitioliikennelinjasto.blo...iikenteen.html. 
> 
> Linjasto http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Gbi64CBv_o...stoluonnos.png


Jahas. Äkkiseltään kiinnittyy huomio siihen, että Kamppiin kovalla vaivalla rakennetu Fredrikinkadun rataosuus, joka on myös kohtuullisella käytöllä, jää pois käytöstä - tai odottelemaan mahdollisesti joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa häämöttävää Munkkivuoren ratikkaa. Suunnitelmassa sekä linjat 1 että 2 ajaisivat Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä Töölöön, mikä on hupaisaa, etenkin kun ottaa huomioon, että toisen näistä olisi mahdollista kääntyä esimerkiksi Forumin kulmalta Mannerheimintieltä etelästä Simonkadulle. Toisaalta tuolla reitillä lähimmät pysäkit olisivat Ylioppilastalolla ja Simonkadun/Annankadun risteyksessä.

Kovin vähäisiä muutoksia perusratkaisuihin näköjään ollaan valmiita tekemään.

Vaikka ykköslinjankin profiili muuttuu melko lailla, liikennöintiajat säilyvät silti "ykkösmäisinä". Viikonloppuna toki ajetaan, muttei tuolloinkaan klo 18.00 jälkeen.

EDIT: Jaha, myös Pasilanraition reitiltä loppuu raitioliikenne.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Jahas. Äkkiseltään kiinnittyy huomio siihen, että Kamppiin kovalla vaivalla rakennetu Fredrikinkadun rataosuus, joka on myös kohtuullisella käytöllä, jää pois käytöstä - tai odottelemaan mahdollisesti joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa häämöttävää Munkkivuoren ratikkaa. Suunnitelmassa sekä linjat 1 että 2 ajaisivat Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä Töölöön, mikä on hupaisaa, etenkin kun ottaa huomioon, että toisen näistä olisi mahdollista kääntyä esimerkiksi Forumin kulmalta Mannerheimintieltä etelästä Simonkadulle. Toisaalta tuolla reitillä lähimmät pysäkit olisivat Ylioppilastalolla ja Simonkadun/Annankadun risteyksessä.


Fredan raitiotie voidaan muuten toteuttaa tuossa linjastossa omana toteutuksenaan ja viedä tuo uusi 1 suoraan Fredaa pitkin Punavuoreen. 

Itse näen tämän suunnitelman vahvuutena sen, että se purkaa Fredrikinkadun, Topeliuksenkadun ja Munkkivuoren ratikoiden kytköksen. Kukin näistä voidaan toteuttaa itsenäisesti siten, että radalle saadaan mielekäs linja liikennöitäväksi. Ja päästään eroon muna-kana -ongelmasta.

----------


## Knightrider

Ai, nyt se Luonnontieteellinen vaatii jo kaksi linjaa, eikä Kampille jää yhtään. Lisäksi Sturenkadulle ei mahdu tai ei tarvita ratikoita, kumpaakaan en usko. Linjat jäävät edelleen linjattomiksi ja Pasilanraitiolta loppuu joukkoliikenne kokonaan. Nämä kaikki pystyttäisiin paikkaamaan yhdellä linjalla 9B Töölöntori-Kamppi-Linjat-Sture-Mäkelä-Länsi-Pasila.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ai, nyt se Luonnontieteellinen vaatii jo kaksi linjaa, eikä Kampille jää yhtään.


Sille täytyy vielä tehdä jotain. Ei vuonna 2009 käyttöönotettua rataa voi noin vain hylätä, vaikka HSL tahtoisikin.




> Lisäksi Sturenkadulle ei mahdu tai ei tarvita ratikoita, kumpaakaan en usko.


Ei mahdu, kun sinne tulee pyöräkaistat.

----------


## rvk1249

> Ai, nyt se Luonnontieteellinen vaatii jo kaksi linjaa, eikä Kampille jää yhtään. Lisäksi Sturenkadulle ei mahdu tai ei tarvita ratikoita, kumpaakaan en usko. Linjat jäävät edelleen linjattomiksi ja Pasilanraitiolta loppuu joukkoliikenne kokonaan. Nämä kaikki pystyttäisiin paikkaamaan yhdellä linjalla 9B Töölöntori-Kamppi-Linjat-Sture-Mäkelä-Länsi-Pasila.


Ei kiskojen olemassaolo ole itseisarvo raitiolinjalle. Kyllä linjoillekin varmasti ajettaisiin, mikäli se olisi kokonaisuuten sopivaa ja kannattavaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei mahdu, kun sinne tulee pyöräkaistat.


Kyllä kadulle mahtuisi 1+1 pyöräkaistat, 1+1 jl-kaistat ja 1+1 autokaistat. Ja ne jalkakäytävät. Eli käytännössä levennetään ratikkakaistoja busseille sopiviksi ja vastaavasti kavennetaan nykyisiä reunakaistoja pyöräilijöille sopiviksi pyöräkaistoiksi. Bussien määrää keskikaistoilla voitaisiin vähentää esim. tekemällä linjasta 70T osittain (Kamppi-Koskela) ratikoilla ajettava. Koskelassa suoraan laiturin yli bussiin, joka lähtisi heti ratikan saavuttua. Vasemmalle kääntyvät eivät ryhmittyisi jl-kaistojen päälle, vaan kääntyisivät omalta kaistaltaan - jos kapasiteetti täyttyy, vähenee läpiajava henkilöautoliikenne kadulla ja välillisesti koko niemellä. Jäljelle jäävä bussiliikenne nopeutuisi, kun kääntyilevät sekä jakeluautot olisivat poissa tieltä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Raitiovaunujen yöliikenne näyttäisi laajenevan monille uusille alueille, kuten Kruununhakaan, Pasilaan ja Arabianrantaan. Mielenkiintoista sitä taustaa vasten, että vielä vähän aikaa sitten yritettiin korvata yöratikoita busseilla. 

Kovasti luvataan tahdistuksia ja tasaisia vuorovälejä eri puolilla kaupunkia. Käytännön toteutus vaan jaksaa epäilyttää, kun ei nykyisinkään saada edes sunnuntaiaamuisin ratikoita kulkemaan muuten kuin peräkkäin. Toivotaan silti parasta. 

Meilahden suunnalla toivoisin yhä, että Kuusitien sijasta kolmonen ajaisi sairaalalle ja seiska jatkaisi Munkkiniemeen. Tämä vaatisi kaksi vuoroa lisää seiskalle.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ai, nyt se Luonnontieteellinen vaatii jo kaksi linjaa, eikä Kampille jää yhtään. Lisäksi Sturenkadulle ei mahdu tai ei tarvita ratikoita, kumpaakaan en usko. Linjat jäävät edelleen linjattomiksi ja Pasilanraitiolta loppuu joukkoliikenne kokonaan. Nämä kaikki pystyttäisiin paikkaamaan yhdellä linjalla 9B Töölöntori-Kamppi-Linjat-Sture-Mäkelä-Länsi-Pasila.


Ehkäpä tuota ehdotettua linjastoa pitäisi kehittää rakentamalla kiskot Fredrikinkadulle välille Bulevardi-Kamppi ja laittaa linja 1 kulkemaan sitä pitkin. Linjalle 1 olisi tietenkin hyvä saada tarjontaa myöhempäänkin kuin tuossa on ehdotettu. Sinällään Eiran suunnasta Kaivokadulle linjat 6 ja 3 varmasti tarjoavat riittävän hyvän tarjonnan eikä välttämättä enää tarvita ykköstä kulkemaan Lasipalatsille. Töölöstä pääsisi Lasipalatsille linjalla 2 ja eiköhän tuo ole ihan riittävästi tuolle välille. Jos ykkönen kulkisi Telakkakadulta Kamppiin ja siitä Etu-Töölön poikki Helsinginkadulle ja kutonen kulkisi keskustasta Hernesaareen, niin varmaan silloin bussilinjaa 14 ei tarvittaisi nykyisellä reitillään eteläisessä kantakaupungissa. Tarvittaessa ykkösenkin voisi kai linjata Hernesaarelle asti, jos Hernesaarelle tulevalta uudelta asuinalueelta tarvitaan suoraa yhteyttä Kamppiin ja Töölöön. Kallion ja Vallilan suuntaa ajatellen ykkösen kulku Lasipalatsin pysäkin kautta ei ole kovin tarpeellinen, sillä tuo Töölössä kiertely varmasti vähentää tuon yhteysvälin houkuttelevuutta. Kuntatalon tienoiden yhteyksiä parantamaan tarvitsisi sen sijaan Toista linjaa pitkin kulkevan ratikan.

Tietenkin tuossa HSL:n ehdotuksessa ykkönen on pistetty täydentämään monen yksittäisen välin tarjontaa, mutta ongelmaksi koituu linjan kiertelevyys. Miten hyvin sitten tuossa ehdotuksessa onnistuu ykkösen aikataulun sovittaminen monen eri linjan kanssa eri reittiosuuksilla. Ehdotuksessa Ykkösen aikataulu täytyisi sovittaa kolmosen kanssa välillä Eira-Lasipalatsi, kakkosen kanssa välillä Lasipalatsi-Töölö, kasin kanssa väillä Töölö-Sörnäisten metroasema ja seiskan kanssa välillä Sörnäisten metroasema-Mäkelänrinteen uintikeskus. Kakkonen ja kolmonen ovat kaiken lisäksi sidoksissa toisiinsa. Lasipalatsin pysäkki on tuossa kyllä melkolailla kuormittunut. Kyllä tuo Sörnäisten metroaseman kautta kierto tuo myös reitille kiertelevyyttä. Sinällään tuolta kyllä tulisi paljon matkustajia Helsinginkadun ja Mäkelänkadun suuntiin, mutta ihan vaan ajatuksena: miten toimisi Käpylästä seuraavanlainen reitti: -Mäkelänkatu-Sturenkatu-Läntinen Brahenkatu-Helsinginkatu-. Tuolloin ykkönen olisi pitempiä matkoja tekeville tuunattu. Taitaa autoliikenne aiheuttaa omat ongelmansa Sturenkadulla. Eiköhän ykkösellä riittäisi matkustajia ainakin tuolla Telakkakatu-Kamppi(M)-Töölö-osuudella, mutta kuinka paljon sitten kuljettaisiin Vallilasta Töölöön ja etelämmäs tuossa Sturenkatua kulkevassa vaihtoehdossa? Sinällään bussiliikennettä riittää varmaan tulevaisuudessakin Käpylän ja Sörnäisten välillä ihan tarpeeksi ja Mäkelänkadun varrelta Sörnäisiin pääsisi seiskalla.

Ykkösen reitin jatkaminen sen pohjoispäässä edes Käpylän asemalle olisi myös suotavaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Meilahden suunnalla toivoisin yhä, että Kuusitien sijasta kolmonen ajaisi sairaalalle ja seiska jatkaisi Munkkiniemeen. Tämä vaatisi kaksi vuoroa lisää seiskalle.


Ja säästäisi ehkä 7 bussia 58:lta. Siinä puhutaan jo isoista rahoista. Toiveemme on yhteinen. Emmekä ole yksin.

----------


## ess

Ykkösen voisi ohjata kulkemaan Kampin kautta Eläinmuseon asemesta. Näin jäisi tuokin osuus käyttöön.

----------


## vristo

> Ykkösen voisi ohjata kulkemaan Kampin kautta Eläinmuseon asemesta. Näin jäisi tuokin osuus käyttöön.


Mutta, eikös käännös Simonkadulta vasemmalle Manskun suuntaan koettu jossain määrin ongelmalliseksi (ainakin linjaliikenteessä)? Vielä yksi vaihe tuon vilkkaan risteyksen jo nyt monivaiheiseen valokiertoon?

----------


## late-

> Mutta, eikös käännös Simonkadulta vasemmalle Manskun suuntaan koettu jossain määrin ongelmalliseksi (ainakin linjaliikenteessä)? Vielä yksi vaihe tuon vilkkaan risteyksen jo nyt monivaiheiseen valokiertoon?


Kyllä. Valo-ohjaus ei oikein toimi enää, jos Simonkadulta käännytään jatkuvasti Mannerheimintielle etelään.

----------


## Jusa

> Kyllä. Valo-ohjaus ei oikein toimi enää, jos Simonkadulta käännytään jatkuvasti Mannerheimintielle etelään.


Miksi pitäisikään kääntyä, siispä puuttuvalle fredan pätkälle kiskot!

----------


## vristo

> Miksi pitäisikään kääntyä, siispä puuttuvalle fredan pätkälle kiskot!


Tämä "puuttuva osuus" Fredan ja Bulevardin välillä on vaan aika mäkistä ja vääntöä sekä kääntöä riittää. Voisiko siihen rakentaa ratikkaradan aivan tuosta vaan?

----------


## aulis

Tuohon Fredan puuttuvalle osuudellehan on kyllä tulossa kiskot, ja ykkösen linjaus on selkeästi pedattu nyt niitä varten. HSL:n edustaja antoi vastauksessa kommenttiini ymmärtää, että ykkösen on myöhemmin tarkoitus korvata osittain juuri nykyistä 14-18-bussirallia. Omasta mielestäni mukavan kauaskatseista ajattelua, sitä kun harvemmin tällä kaupunkiseudulla saa nähdä. Kun ykkönen joskus kulkee kartan reittiä, paljon nykyistä helpompi on lobata juuri ykköselle uusia kiskoja jotka säästää liikennöintikustannuksia, vapauttaa Mannerheimintien kapasiteettia ja tuo yhteyden Töölöstä Kampin läpi.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä "puuttuva osuus" Fredan ja Bulevardin välillä on vaan aika mäkistä ja vääntöä sekä kääntöä riittää. Voisiko siihen rakentaa ratikkaradan aivan tuosta vaan?


Kyllä. Ei Freda mikään ihanteellinen pikaratikkakatu ole, mutta samanlaisista paikoista menee katuratikka nykyään muuallakin Helsingissä, joten radan rakentamiselle ei ole muita kuin poliittisia esteitä.

----------


## 339-DF

RAILI eli linjastosuunnitelma on menossa HSL:n hallituksen käsittelyyn 25.3. Suunnitelma on sama kuin se, joka asetettiin luonnoksena kommentoitavaksi helmikuussa. Nämä HSL:n pyytämät helmikuiset kommentit eivät siis ole vaikuttaneet suunnitelman sisältöön.

Hallituksen kumileimattua paperit pääsevät kunnat sitten antamaan lausuntojaan.

http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...us/2014361.HTM

----------


## Joonas Pio

> RAILI eli linjastosuunnitelma on menossa HSL:n hallituksen käsittelyyn 25.3. Suunnitelma on sama kuin se, joka asetettiin luonnoksena kommentoitavaksi helmikuussa. Nämä HSL:n pyytämät helmikuiset kommentit eivät siis ole vaikuttaneet suunnitelman sisältöön.


Huomasin itse yhden muutoksen: 4T:n tunnus on muuttunut 5:ksi.

----------


## vristo

Omasta mielestäni suunnitelma vaikuttaa oikein hyvältä ja "kaikenkattavalta". Vähemmällä määrällä vaunuja saadaan hieman halvemmalla parempaa liikennettä.

Reijolankadun rata sekä kääntöpaikka Meilahden sairaala-alueen tuntumaan ovat juuri niitä järkeviä toimenpiteitä, joita nykyinen poikittaisbussiliikenne täpötäysine busseineen ja epäsäännöllisine vuoroväleineen tarvitsee ja siirtävät niiden matkustajia "raidekertoimen" piiriin.

Fredan radan suhteen mä en ole ollenkaan huolissani: bussit, 14/18/39, palaavat pääyhteydeksi Kamppiin ja näistä 14/18 noussee raiteille niin pian kuin aika on kypsä Munkkivuoren raitiotielle.

----------


## aulis

> Fredan radan suhteen mä en ole ollenkaan huolissani: bussit, 14/18/39, palaavat pääyhteydeksi Kamppiin ja näistä 14/18 noussee raiteille niin pian kuin aika on kypsä Munkkivuoren raitiotielle.


Samaa mieltä. Yhteys Töölöstä keskustaan on järkevintä mennä suoraan eikä Kampin kautta. Kamppiin pääsee Kaivokadulta yhdellä ratikalla ja Töölöstä jonain päivänä toisella. Järkevintähän on noiden kaikkien olla eri linjoja -- ei kukaan tarvitse ratikkaa nimenomaan Töölöstä Kampin kautta Aleksille.

----------


## Knightrider

> Samaa mieltä. Yhteys Töölöstä keskustaan on järkevintä mennä suoraan eikä Kampin kautta.


Kun rv-linjoja on Töölöstä joka tapauksessa kaksi, toinen voi vallan mainiosti mennä Kampinkin kautta. Kampin kautta pääsee ensin joukkoliikennekatua (Freda), sitten joukkoliikennekatua (U.K.k.) ja sitten Simonkadun joukkoliikennekaistoja pitkin. Arkadiankadulla olet autoliikenteen jaloissa - täsmällisyys kärsii. Muutenkin, jos Kampin kautta ajo kestää 4 minuuttia/linjasivu, paljonko Arkadiankadun kautta ajamalla edes voi säästää? Säästövaraa kun ei voi olla hirveästi, onhan 25%:kin vain 1 minuutti.

----------


## aulis

> Kun rv-linjoja on Töölöstä joka tapauksessa kaksi, toinen voi vallan mainiosti mennä Kampinkin kautta. Kampin kautta pääsee ensin joukkoliikennekatua (Freda), sitten joukkoliikennekatua (U.K.k.) ja sitten Simonkadun joukkoliikennekaistoja pitkin. Arkadiankadulla olet autoliikenteen jaloissa - täsmällisyys kärsii. Muutenkin, jos Kampin kautta ajo kestää 4 minuuttia/linjasivu, paljonko Arkadiankadun kautta ajamalla edes voi säästää? Säästövaraa kun ei voi olla hirveästi, onhan 25%:kin vain 1 minuutti.


Totta kai voi mennä. Ja jos tarvitaan lisäkapasiteettia Töölö-Kamppi- ja Kamppi-Kaivokatu -väleille niin tuohan on hyvä ratkaisu. Mutta siihen ei liene tarvetta sitten kun joskus on vihdoin saatu ratikka Töölöstä Eiraan. Minuuteissa on aika pienestä tosiaan kyse, suurempi hyöty on yhtenäinen, selkeä linjaus ja vuoroväli Töölöstä Kaivokadulle/Aleksille asti. Kuten myös yhtenäinen ja selkeä reitti ja vuoroväli Simonkadulta Kampin kautta Jätkäsaareen päin. Silloin ei tarvitse tarkistaa aina, mihin niistä kahdesta linjasta sattuu astumaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Muutenkin, jos Kampin kautta ajo kestää 4 minuuttia/linjasivu, paljonko Arkadiankadun kautta ajamalla edes voi säästää? Säästövaraa kun ei voi olla hirveästi, onhan 25%:kin vain 1 minuutti.


Iltapäiväruuhkassa ajoaika välillä Kauppakorkeakoulut - Rautatieasema on 7 minuuttia. Hiljaisina aikoina parisen minuuttia vähemmän. Viimeksi kun Manskun linjoja kierrätettiin Arkadiankadun kautta ajoaika välillä Kauppakorkeakoulut - Lasipalatsi oli muistaakseni neljä minuuttia iltapäiväruuhkassa. 

Töölön linjojen veto Eläinmuseon kautta vaatii kyllä parannuksia Arkadiankadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen. Ryhmityskaistat ovat jääneet vaunujen pidentyessä auttamattomasti liian pieniksi ja jos Arkadiankadun suuntaan pyrkii jatkossa peräti kaksi linjaa, tulee Lasipalatsin seudusta armoton sumppu. Tuohon risteykseen palaa helposti runsaasti aikaa, kun vaunut joutuvat odottamaan ylimääräisiä valokiertoja tilanpuutteen vuoksi. Ainakin valorytmiin on saatava muutoksia. Samanlainen valokierto kuin mitä oli kolmosten vielä käyttäessä Arkadiankatua ei ainakaan tule kysymykseen.

----------


## aulis

> Iltapäiväruuhkassa ajoaika välillä Kauppakorkeakoulut - Rautatieasema on 7 minuuttia. Hiljaisina aikoina parisen minuuttia vähemmän. Viimeksi kun Manskun linjoja kierrätettiin Arkadiankadun kautta ajoaika välillä Kauppakorkeakoulut - Lasipalatsi oli muistaakseni neljä minuuttia iltapäiväruuhkassa. 
> 
> Töölön linjojen veto Eläinmuseon kautta vaatii kyllä parannuksia Arkadiankadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen. Ryhmityskaistat ovat jääneet vaunujen pidentyessä auttamattomasti liian pieniksi ja jos Arkadiankadun suuntaan pyrkii jatkossa peräti kaksi linjaa, tulee Lasipalatsin seudusta armoton sumppu. Tuohon risteykseen palaa helposti runsaasti aikaa, kun vaunut joutuvat odottamaan ylimääräisiä valokiertoja tilanpuutteen vuoksi. Ainakin valorytmiin on saatava muutoksia. Samanlainen valokierto kuin mitä oli kolmosten vielä käyttäessä Arkadiankatua ei ainakaan tule kysymykseen.


Jos Mannerheimintien itäpuolen (Postitalolta etelään) ja Kaivokadun alkupään muuttaminen kävelykaduksi toteutuu, poistuu käytännössä kaikki raitioliikenteen ongelmat Lasipalatsin eteläpuolelta. Siis liikenne Aleksin ja Forumin risteyksissä sujuvoituu valtavasti, kun valojen tarve poistuu. Nollaviive (tai jokerivalot) on aivan mahdollinen Simonkadun ratikoille, niitä on kuitenkin rajallisesti. Toki pitää vielä Arkadiankadun risteys ratkaista, mutta Lasipalatsin pysäkki vetää jo paljon paremmin, jos turhat odottelut sen eteläpuolelta poistuvat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:28 ----------

Tässä vielä juttua kävelykatusuunnitelmasta. (HS:n artikkeli, kuluttaa kiintiötäsi!)
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1392182342504

----------


## mv

> Tässä vielä juttua kävelykatusuunnitelmasta. (HS:n artikkeli, kuluttaa kiintiötäsi!)
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1392182342504


Sama kiintiötä kuluttamatta.

----------


## ess

> Töölön linjojen veto Eläinmuseon kautta vaatii kyllä parannuksia Arkadiankadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen. Ryhmityskaistat ovat jääneet vaunujen pidentyessä auttamattomasti liian pieniksi ja jos Arkadiankadun suuntaan pyrkii jatkossa peräti kaksi linjaa, tulee Lasipalatsin seudusta armoton sumppu.


Sama pätee luonnollisesti moneen pysäkkiin. Esimerkiksi rautatieaseman pysäkille mahtuu jatkossa vain yksi vaunu kerrallaan.

----------


## Minä vain

Tulin katsoneeksi taas suunnitelmaa pitkästä aikaa. Jätkäsaaressa ja Katajanokan uudella puolella asuu paljon pieni- ja keskituloisia, eikä alueille kulje busseja. Silti raitioliikenne näille alueille loppuu myös suunnitelmassa perinteiseen tapaan kello 01. Näille alueille olisi syytä olla raitioliikennettä viikonloppuisin läpi yön. 

Linja 6 puolestaan jatkaisi öisin kello 01 asti. Tässä ei ole mitään järkeä, koska Arabiaan menee tuolloin bussi tasaisin 10 min välein ja Hietalahteen pääsee joka tapauksessa linjalla 9. Kun Hietalahden kärkeen on valmistunut rata joskus vuonna 2030, kutosen ajamisessa pidempään on järkeä linjan eteläpäässä.

Eiran lenkin tapauksessa voi olla että raitiovaunulle ei riittäisi käyttäjiä koska alueen asukkaat käyttäisivät taksia. Tällä hetkellä ja niin ikään myös suunnitelmassa rautatieaseman eteläpuolelle ei ole joukkoliikennettä kello 01 jälkeen.

----------


## Resiina

Huomasiko kukaan että ensi vuonna on historiallinen tilanne kun 5:n aloittaa liikennöinnin. Ensimmäistä kertaa kaikki numerot 1:stä 10:iin on käytössä Helsingin raitioteiden yli 120 vuoden historian aikana.

----------


## Piirka

> Ensimmäistä kertaa kaikki numerot 1:stä 10:iin on käytössä Helsingin raitioteiden yli 120 vuoden historian aikana.


Ei kait ensimmäistä kertaa? Tasan kaksi kuukautta ennen talvisodan puhkeamista kaikki linjanumerot ykkösestä kymppiin tuli käyttöön, kun kakkonen aloitti liikennöinnin linjalla Arkadia - Hakaniemi. Aprillipäivästä 1944 alkaen käytössä oli kaikki numerot ykkösestä kahteentoista. Saman vuoden kesäkuussa sarjaan syntyi tyhjä paikka, kun linja 11 lakkautettiin.

Ensi vuonna tulee kuluneeksi 90 vuotta siitä, kun linjanumerot otettiin Helsingissä käyttöön. Ennen sitä, tulevana joulukuun 10. juhlitaan raitioteiden 125-v syntymäpäivää. Silloin olisi mahtavaa nähdä museoidut ratikat juhla-ajelulla kaupungilla, mutta kun niitä hallinnoiva taho pitää pölykerrosten kerääntymistä tärkeämpänä...

----------


## Minä vain

> Tulin katsoneeksi taas suunnitelmaa pitkästä aikaa. Jätkäsaaressa ja Katajanokan uudella puolella asuu paljon pieni- ja keskituloisia, eikä alueille kulje busseja. Silti raitioliikenne näille alueille loppuu myös suunnitelmassa perinteiseen tapaan kello 01. Näille alueille olisi syytä olla raitioliikennettä viikonloppuisin läpi yön. 
> 
> Linja 6 puolestaan jatkaisi öisin kello 01 asti. Tässä ei ole mitään järkeä, koska Arabiaan menee tuolloin bussi tasaisin 10 min välein ja Hietalahteen pääsee joka tapauksessa linjalla 9. Kun Hietalahden kärkeen on valmistunut rata joskus vuonna 2030, kutosen ajamisessa pidempään on järkeä linjan eteläpäässä.
> 
> Eiran lenkin tapauksessa voi olla että raitiovaunulle ei riittäisi käyttäjiä koska alueen asukkaat käyttäisivät taksia. Tällä hetkellä ja niin ikään myös suunnitelmassa rautatieaseman eteläpuolelle ei ole joukkoliikennettä kello 01 jälkeen.


Eli tällaista ajattelin:



4 ja 9 palvelevat viikonloppuisin läpi yön ja arkiöisin 01 asti alueita alueita jonne ei kulje busseja tai tarjonta on heikko. Linjan 9 jatko Alppilasta Itä-Pasilaan on turha, mutta Alppilassa ei ole kääntöpaikkaa. Linjaa 2 ei ajeta, koska Runeberginkadulle pääsee Postitalolta öisin busseilla 18N ja 39N, ja Kaivopuistoon/Etelärantaan ja Eläintarhaan ei ole matkustajia yöllä. 

Kolmas linja ajaa linjan 3 reittiä keskustasta Eiran sairaalalle ja linjan 8 reittiä Oopperalta Paavalin kirkolle. Kummallakaan yhteydellä ei kulje busseja.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei se yölinjasto tule toteutumaan sillä tavalla kuin se nyt on Höselin karttoihin piirretty. Siellä on vaan katsottu, mitkä kaupunginosat jäävät bussien yöliikenteen ulkopuolelle ja laitettu sitten niiden kaupunginosien ratikkalinjoille liikenne klo 2 asti. Siksi esim. linjalla 6 on yöliikennettä, mutta tuskinpa se sitä merkitsee, että Höseli alkaisi sellaista koskaan ostaa. Ehkä virallisesti nyt ajatellaan, että se yöliikenne alkaa sitten, kun Hernesaaren kärkeen kulkee ratikka ja siellä on tarpeeksi asukkaita. Mutta Arabia? Lyön vaikka vetoa, ettei toteudu. Hernesaari järjestetään jatkamalla jotain Rautatientorille päätyvää yöbussia sinne.

Minä vain kartassa on se ongelma, että Eiran kohdalle jää suuri valkoinen läiskä. Voi olla, että siellä taksiakin käytetään, mutta siitä huolimatta joukkoliikennepalveluitakin on tarjottava.

Mä ottaisin nyt ihan rauhallisesti koko tämän linjastouudistuksen kanssa ja katsoisin, millaisella tahdilla niitä uudisratoja alkaa oikeasti syntyä ja millaisia reittimuutoksia saadaan toteutettua. Yöliikennemuutokset ovat ajankohtaisia aikaisintaan 10 vuoden päästä, ja silloin ollaan jo ihan eri tilanteessa kuin mitä tänään kuvitellaan.

----------


## Jusa

> Huomasiko kukaan että ensi vuonna on historiallinen tilanne kun 5:n aloittaa liikennöinnin.


Raitiolinja 5 ajoi vuosikymmenet reittiä Katajanokka - Töölöntori, vielä 70-luvullakin.
SRS historiatiedoista löytynee exact tieto, jos vaan joku osaisi löytää sen sieltä.

Myöhemminkin linjanumeroa on käytetty lähinnä tilapäisissä linjoissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

http://raitio.org/ratikat/helsinki/l...jat/linja5.htm

----------

